# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Նախագահական ընտրություններ - 2008

## Philosopher

Մի քանի ամիս անց Հայաստանում տեղի են ունենալու նախագահական ընտրություններ: 2007 թվականի խորհրդարանական ընտրությունները փաստեցին մի շարք հանգամանքներ, որոնք ընդգծելով՝ կարելի կլինի առավել ճշգրիտ վերլուծել նախագահական ընտրությունների, հաղթանակի հավանական թեկնածուների, իշխանության ու ընդդիմության գործելաոճի և այլ հարցեր: Այդ հանգամանքներն են.
ա. Երկրում, ընտրողների տոտալ ինֆորմացիոն, սոցիալական, բարոյա-հոգեբանական կառավարելիության պայմաններում, կարող են տեղի ունենալ ընտրություններ, որոնք ժողովրդավարական ընտրությունների մակերեսային չափանիշներին համապատասխանելով և խորքում լինելով խորապես հակաժողովրդավարական, կապահովեն իշխանության անկորուստ վերարտադրությունը:
բ. Այսպիսի ընտրությունները միջազգային կազմակերպությունների կողմից չեն արժանանում իրական, ժողովրդավարության փիլիսոփայության խորը ընկալման վրա հիմնված վերլուծության, այլ բացառապես փաստում են արտաքին մի քանի դրսևորումներ, որոնց համադրության արդյունքում ձևավորվում է մի բազմատարր եզրակացություն, որը ոչ միայն հեռու է իշխանության իրական գնահատականը լինելուց, այլև փաստում է միջազգային կազմակերպությունների, նրանց առանձին խմբերի և իշխանության սերտաճումը: Միջազգային կազմակերպությունների ուրվականը ուրվականի նման էլ հեռանում է՝ տանելով հայաստանյան անասնաֆերմայի նկատմամբ արհամարհանքի մեծ չափաբաժիններ:
գ. ՀՀ-ում չկա իրական, ֆինանսական, բարոյական, գաղափարական առումով անկախ ընդդիմություն: Հայաստանում գործում է ֆիկտիվ ընդդիմություն, որը առավելուգույն դեպքում կարող է ծառայել որպես իշխանության գործողությունների քողարկմանն ուղղված մակերեսային քննադատության միջոց: Հայաստանում ընդդիմության ոչ լեգիտությունը սկսվում է իշխանության ոչ լեգիտիմությունից և ընդհակառակը` ընդդիմության ոչ-լեգիտիմությունը ծնում է իշխանության ոչ-լեգիտիմություն:
դ. Հայաստանում լեգիտիմ չէ և երկրի զարգացման համար պատասխանատվություն չի կրում շարքային ընտրողը և այս հանգամանքն է ծնում վերևում թվարկված բոլոր փաստերը: Ժողովրդավարական առումով ոչ-լեգիտիմ ընտրողը չի կարող ձևավորել ոչ լեգիտիմ իշխանություն, ոչ լեգիտիմ ընդդիմություն: 

Եվ ահա, այս բոլոր հանգամանքների արդյունքում` 
*ա. ինչպե՞ս կանցնեն նախագահական ընտրությունները
բ. ո՞վ է այդ ընտրություններում հաղթելու ամենահավանական թեկնածուն.
գ. ինչպիսի՞ն կլինի Հայաստանի ապագան այդ ընտրություններից հետո:*

----------


## քաղաքացի

Պատասխաններ.
ա. անարդար
բ. անարդարությունը
գ. կշարունակվի մնալ անարդար

Բայց սա չի նշանակում, որ պետք է անմեղ գառի նման սպասենք այդ օրվան ու շարունակենք ապրել անարդար ՀՀ-ում: Պետք է Ողջ ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնի և մատնացույց անի «մեղավոր գառնուկ/ոջխարներին»: Ցավոք մեծ մասի հոգեբանության մեջ մտնում է «կապրենք՝ կտեսնեք»-ը:
Բոլորին, Բոլորին, Բոլորին… մի՛ ենթարկվեք անօրինությանը, պայքարեք նրանց դեմ:

----------


## Quadro

1 ինչպես միշտ
2 Զենքը
3 նույնել մնալու ա

----------


## Grieg

արժանի թեկնածու չկա ուստի

ա. ընտորղները կփորձեն ընտրել չարյաց փոքրագույնը
բ. չարյաց մեծագույնը ..
գ.կամպրապնդվի ֆեոդալական ռեժիմը էլ ավելի շատ մարդիկ կփորձեն փախնել

----------


## Quadro

> արժանի թեկնածու չկա ուստի
> 
> ա. ընտորղները կփորձեն ընտրել չարյաց փոքրագույնը
> բ. չարյաց մեծագույնը ..
> գ.կամպրապնդվի ֆեոդալական ռեժիմը էլ ավելի շատ մարդիկ կփորձեն փախնել


Լավն էր  :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Dar 21

ա. ինչպե՞ս կանցնեն նախագահական ընտրությունները
բ. ո՞վ է այդ ընտրություններում հաղթելու ամենահավանական թեկնածուն.
գ. ինչպիսի՞ն կլինի Հայաստանի ապագան այդ ընտրություններից հետո:

Պատասխաններ՝
ա. Լեգիթիմության տեսանկյունից՝ ոչ պակաս, քան վերջին խորհրդարանական ընտրությունը, միգուցե և ավելի լավ, իսկ խորհրդարանական վերջին ընտրությունը անցավ ավելի լավ, քան ՀՀ-ի պատմության մեջ որևէ մեկը,
բ. ամենահավանական թեկնածուն Սերժ Սարգսյանն է,
գ. ապագայի մասին խոսելը դժվար է, ուղղակի պետք է հուսալ, որ ավելի լավ կլինի, քան մինչ այդ:

----------


## Smergh

> Պատասխաններ՝
> ա. Լեգի*թիմ*ության տեսանկյունից՝ ոչ պակաս, քան վերջին խորհրդարանական ընտրությունը, միգուցե և ավելի լավ, իսկ խորհրդարանական վերջին ընտրությունը անցավ ավելի լավ, քան ՀՀ-ի պատմության մեջ որևէ մեկը,
> բ. ամենահավանական թեկնածուն Սերժ Սարգսյանն է,
> գ. ապագայի մասին խոսելը դժվար է, ուղղակի պետք է հուսալ, որ ավելի լավ կլինի, քան մինչ այդ:


Դուք Ձեր ասածներին հավատո՞ւմ եք
ա. Հայաստանում սկսած 1995 թվականից ընտրություններ կոչված գործընթացը երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիայով վատանում է, շուտով այն կհասնի 0-ի: Պարզապես` ընտրությունից ընտրություն ընտրակեղծիքների ձևերն ու եղանակներն են կատարելագործվում:
բ. Ի՞նչ ասել է ամենահավանական թեկնածու, երևի  ցանկանում էիք ասել, ինչպես միշտ է եղել, հաղթելու է ուրիշը , սակայն նախագահի պաշտոնը այս անգամ  զավթելու է  Սերժ Սարգսյա՞նը:
գ. Իսկապես ապագայի մասին խոսելն անիմաստ է, քանզի չենք կարող գուշակել, թե ընտրակեղծիքների ինչպիսի անակնկալ տեխնոլոգիաներ կմշակեն այս անգամ հանրապետականները, ուստի մնում է հուսալ, որ գոնե առաջիկա ընտրություններն ավելի վատը չեն լինի, քան նախորդները:

----------


## Dar 21

Smergh!

Այլ հարցե, որ չեք սիրում հանրապետականներին ու Սերժ Սարգսյանին: Բայց գաղտնիք չէ, որ հաստատ այս վերջին խորհրդարանական ընտրությունները ավելի ժողովրդավարական էին քան մինչ այդ, դրա մասին նույնիսկ ասում էին միջազգային դիտորդները, այդ թվում՝ եվրոպական, որոնք երբեք էլ չեն ցանկացել Հայաստանին լավ խոսքեր շռայլել, սակայն այլընտրանք չկար. ճիշտը՝ մեկն է: Իդեպ, ժողովրդավարություն ասվածը շատ հարաբերական է, և  ինչպես մի մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ ասել էր Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության նախագահ Վլադիմիր Պուտինը, ի՞նչ է ժողովրդավարությունը, ոչ մի երկրում էլ չկա կատարյալ ժողովրդավարություն, ուղղակի տարբերությունն այն է, որ մի երկրում մի քիչ շատ է, մյուսում՝ մի քիչ քիչ: (սա մոտավոր թարգմանությունն էր)
"Ամենահավանական թեկնածու" ասելով նկատի ունեի, որ ամենամեծ շանսերը մոտակա նախագահական ընտրություններում ունի Սերժ Սարգսյանը:

----------


## Smergh

> Smergh!
> 
> Այլ հարցե, որ չեք սիրում հանրապետականներին ու Սերժ Սարգսյանին: Բայց գաղտնիք չէ, որ հաստատ այս վերջին խորհրդարանական ընտրությունները ավելի ժողովրդավարական էին քան մինչ այդ...


Ասացեք, ինչի՞  համար կարելի է սիրել հանրապետականին, չնայած ճիշտ կլինի ասել` ընդունել նրա գաղափարախոսությունը: Եթե դրանք դավանում են մի գաղափարի, ապա ինչպե՞ս կարող է նոր անդամը նույն օրը դառնալ այդ կուսակցության գաղափարական առաջնորդը: Ուրեմն այդ կուսակցությունը թքած ունի գաղափարախոսության վրա, ավելի ճիշտ նրա գաղափարախոսությունը ամեն գնով իշխանությունը պահելն է: Հիշեցնեմ Ձեզ` հանրապետականը իր 1.5տոկոսանոց իմիջով իշխանության է եկել խաբեությամբ` Դեմիրճյանի ուսերի վրա, դավաճանել նրան ու փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ կընկերակցի նույնիսկ սատանայի հետ, որը կարող է օգնել իրեն իշխանության վրա մնալու համար:
Սերժ Սարգսյանին ես կհարգեյի, եթե հոկտեմբերի 27-ից հետո նա գոնե ձևականորեն ներկայացներ հրաժարականի խնդրանք, ինչը  պետք է տեղի ունենար և հարիր էր ցանկացած երկրի այդպիսի  բարձրաստիճան քաղաքական պաշտոնյայի համար, առավել ևս ԱԱ Նախարարի համար: Այդ դեպքը ցուց է տալիս,  որ իշխանությունը նրա համար վեր է ամեն ինչից, իսկ դա հղի է վտանգավոր հետևանքներով...
   Ինչ վերաբերվում է վերջին ընտրություններին,  ապա պետք է ի նկատի ունենալ, որ ընտրակաշառքներն այս անգամ նախատեսված էին ոչ միայն ընտրողների, այլ նաև դիտորդների համար, այդ թվում  միջազգային, այնպես որ պետք չէ ջայլամի կեցվածք ընդունել ու ցանկալին իրականի տեղ մատուցել մեզ: Այդ դրսի համար էին մեր "ընտրությունները" առաջընթաց, իսկ մեզ համար դրանք ևս մեկ քայլ էին դեպի անդունդ...
Սպասվող նախագահական ընտրություններն ավելի խայտառակ են լինելու, եթե կեղծիքների մեքենան /հանրապետական/ շարունակի անարգել կատարելագործվելը:

----------


## Smergh

Գալիք նախագահական ընտրություններն իմ կարծիքով ունեն մի աչքի ընկնող  յուրահատկություն: Դա այն է, որ եթե վերջին 10-12 տարում նախագահական ընտրություններում իշխանությունները համարյա միայնակ   էին  պայքարում Վազգեն Մանուկյանի դեմ` ապա այսօր նրանց են միացել  ինչպես  նրանց կողմից ընդիմադիր դաշտ գործուղված, այնպես էլ իրական ընդիմությունները: Շինծու ընդիմությանը լիգիտիմություն շնորհելեու գործին են լծվել պարոնայք Պարույր Հայրիկյանն ու Խոսրով Հարությունյանը: Նրանց են միացել նաև ՀՀՇ-ական այն ուժերը, որոնք սին հույսեր են փայփայում կերակրաման վերադառնալու եվ իրենց ապաշնորհության պատճառով կորցրած պաշտոնները վերականգնելու ձգտող ուժերը: Խորը վերլուծությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ բոլորը միասին աշխատում են Սերժ Սարգսյանի օգտին: Զավեշտալին այն է, որ ոչ մեկին չի հետաքրքրում երկրի ապագան, բոլորը լծվել են անձնական խնդիրների լուծման "բարդ և պատասխանատու գործին": 
  Այսպես, ՀՀՇ-ականները հիանալի գիտակցում են, որ 1996 թվականին ժողովրդի ձայնը լռեցնելու համար նրա դեմ տանկեր դուրս բերած նախկին Նախագահն այլևս անելիք չունի քաղաքական դաշտում ու նրան այդտեղ վերադարձնելը հետապնդում է մի նպատակ, օգտագործելով ՀՀՇ-ի վերը նշված ուժերը` Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին առաջադրել որպես ընդիմության "միակ" թեկնածու, որին իբրև թե այլընտրանք գոյություն չունի:
Այս ամենն հատկապես ձեռնտու է Սերժ Սարգսյանին, որը ձգտում է մրցակցել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նման վարկաբեկված մեկի հետ, որին "հաղթելու" համար ընտրակեղծիքների և իշխանական ռեսուրսի ներկա պաշարը նույնիսկ պահանջվածից էլ մեծ կլինի: Այդ դեպքում կարելի է ասել, որ Ահարոն Ադիբեկյանը նույնպես կհայտնվի խաղից դուրս վիճակում և նրա "ծառայությունների" վրա մեծ գումարներ փչացնելու կարիք էլ չի զգացվի:

----------


## Աթեիստ

1-ին հերթին` վերջերս լսեցի թե ինչքան էին զարմացել ամերիկացի սոցիոլոգները, երբ հարցման ժամանակ "Ու՞մ եք տեսնում Հայաստանի հաջերդ նախագահ" հարցին հարցվածների մեծ մասը պատասխանել էր Սերժ Սարգսյանին, իսկ հջորդ հարցին` "Ու՞մ եք դուք ընտրելու" Սերժի անունը տվել էր չնչին քանակությամբ մարդ: Նշեմ որ սա ընդամենը բամբասանքները:
2-րդ հերթին ավելի հավաստի աղբյուրների տվյալներով (Regnum.ru) Վիվասելը նվիրել են MTC-ին միայն նրա համար, որ հաջորդ ընտրություններին Ռուսաստանը օգնի Սերժին: Կարծում են սրանից հետո անիմաստ է սպասել արդար, առանց կեղծիքների ընտրություններ:
http://regnum.ru/news/872464.html

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> 1-ին հերթին` վերջերս լսեցի թե ինչքան էին զարմացել ամերիկացի սոցիոլոգները, երբ հարցման ժամանակ "Ու՞մ եք տեսնում Հայաստանի հաջերդ նախագահ" հարցին հարցվածների մեծ մասը պատասխանել էր Սերժ Սարգսյանին, իսկ հջորդ հարցին` "Ու՞մ եք դուք ընտրելու" Սերժի անունը տվել էր չնչին քանակությամբ մարդ: Նշեմ որ սա ընդամենը բամբասանքները:
> 2-րդ հերթին ավելի հավաստի աղբյուրների տվյալներով (Regnum.ru) Վիվասելը նվիրել են MTC-ին միայն նրա համար, որ հաջորդ ընտրություններին Ռուսաստանը օգնի Սերժին: Կարծում են սրանից հետո անիմաստ է սպասել արդար, առանց կեղծիքների ընտրություններ:
> http://regnum.ru/news/872464.html


Ինչի դու սրանից առաջ հավատում էիր, որ ընտրությունները լինելու էին արդար ու անկե՞ղծ, հավատում էի՞ր արդյոք :Shok:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Նախագահական ընտրությունները կարող է փոխվել, եթե հայ ժողովուրդը սկսի գոնե միքիչ մտածել: Շատ մարդկանց եմ լսում, որ ասում են, թե ում էլ ընտրեն էլի ուտելու է երկրի փողերը: Վերջում էլ ավելացնում են «էս մեկը արդեն կերել ա, էլ շատ չի ուտի»:
Ես բացատրեմ թե ինչպես եմ մտածում, որ կնտրվի Ս. Սրագսյանը: Վարչապետը (իբր) տեսնելով Ռ. Քոչարյանի վարած վատ քաղաքականությունը, ոտքի կգանգնի ու հանրության, և միայն հանրության դիմաց կասի, որ պետք է փոխել այս քաղաքականությունը ու դրա միակ լուծումը «ընտրե՛ք Սարգսյանին»: Հանրությունն էլ միանգամից և միամտորեն կհավատա, «յա, էս որ Քոչարյանի մարդը սենց բան ասեց, ուրեմն հաստատ մի բան կա»: Բայց գրեթե 10 տարի է, որ նույն բանն են անում ընդդիմադիր ուժերը և իրենց շատ քչերն են լսում:
Վարչապետը արդեն սկսում է իր «աղվես» գործերը: Բոլոր տաքսիստների ձայները արդեն գրպանեց հետաձգելով նրանց վերաբերող «հացից կտրելու» օրենքը, որ բոլոր տաքսիները պետք է լիցենզավորված լինեն և այլն: Երկրորդը բախտի բերմամաբ թե պատահմամբ «Ազատություն» ռ/կ-ն էր, որ այս անգամ խորհրդրանում գերիշխող մեծամասնությունը հետևեց ընդդիմությանը՝ չքվեարկելը, շատ հավանական է, որ այս ամենի ետևը կանգնած է այդ նույն գերակշռի (ՀՀԿ) նախագահ Ս. Սարգսյանը:
Եվ այսպիսով, եթե օրը հասնի օրինական նախագահական ընտրություններին, ապա ցավոք այս իմ ասածներով կլինի:
Պատկերացրեք մի ուրիշ վարկած, որ կարող է ողջ միամիտ ազգին այնպես անի, որ միաձայն քվեարկեն Ս. Սարգսյանին: Դրա ձևն էլ այն է, որ մինչև ընտրությունները, այ օրինակ հենց ամանորին (ինչպես արել էր Բ. Ելցինը) նախագահ Ռ. Քոչարյանը հրաժարական է տալիս և մի 2 վատ բան էլ ասում է Սարգսյանի հասցեին և վերջում խոստովանում է, որ չդիմացավ Վարչապետի ճնշմանը և այդ պատճառով էլ հեռանում է քաղաքական դաշտից:
Ստեղծվում է դեֆակտո, նոր ընդդիմություն: Ինքնախաբեության գագաթնակետը:
Եվ այսքանով Հայաստանը մխրճվում է մութ անդունդի մեջ:

----------


## Sergey

> Այս ամենն հատկապես ձեռնտու է Սերժ Սարգսյանին, որը ձգտում է մրցակցել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նման վարկաբեկված մեկի հետ, որին "հաղթելու" համար ընտրակեղծիքների և իշխանական ռեսուրսի ներկա պաշարը նույնիսկ պահանջվածից էլ մեծ կլինի: Այդ դեպքում կարելի է ասել, որ Ահարոն Ադիբեկյանը նույնպես կհայտնվի խաղից դուրս վիճակում և նրա "ծառայությունների" վրա մեծ գումարներ փչացնելու կարիք էլ չի զգացվի:


Չեմ կարծում, թե Ս. Սարգսյանի համար նախընտրելի տարբերակ է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նման «վարկաբեկված մեկի» հետ մրցակցելը։ Ինչ վերաբերում Ադիբեկյանին, ապա համաձայնվելն ուղղակի անհնար է, նրա նման «խոշոր պրոֆեսիոնալները» դեռ շատ երկար պահանջված կլինեն :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինչի դու սրանից առաջ հավատում էիր, որ ընտրությունները լինելու էին արդար ու անկե՞ղծ, հավատում էի՞ր արդյոք


Սրանից առաջ ես հույս ունեի, որ ժողովուրդը մի օր վերջապես չի դիմանա ու ինչ որ քայլերի կդիմի:
Իսկ եթե նույն բանն անի մեր "եղբայր" Ռուսաստանը (կարծում եմ այսօր միակ երկիրը, որտեղ անպատիժ և մեծ քանակով հայեր են սպանվում), շատ քչերը կբորբոքվեն:

Չես պատկերացնի ինչքան են հայերը սիրում ռուսներին:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Չես պատկերացնի ինչքան են հայերը սիրում ռուսներին:


Հայերը այդչափ սիրում են ռուսների՞ն  :Shok:

----------


## voter

> Չեմ կարծում, թե Ս. Սարգսյանի համար նախընտրելի տարբերակ է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նման «վարկաբեկված մեկի» հետ մրցակցելը։ Ինչ վերաբերում Ադիբեկյանին, ապա համաձայնվելն ուղղակի անհնար է, նրա նման «խոշոր պրոֆեսիոնալները» դեռ շատ երկար պահանջված կլինեն


Հայտնի չէ, թե Սերժ Ազատիչ Սարգսյանի (ՍԱՍ) համար ինչը կամ ով է նախընտրելի...
Առայժմ նույնիսկ պարզ չէ, արդյոք նա ՀՀԿի համար նախընտրելի է, որպես նախագահի թեկնածու։
Անվերջ ՀՀԿի նիստի հետաձգումները, որտեղ պիտի հայտարարվի թեկնածուի անունը, որին ՀՀԿն աջակցելու է, խոսում է այն մասին, որ հավանականություն կա Ռուսաստանի պունիտյան սցենարի կիրառման մեւ հայսատանում, երբ իշխանությունը պիտի ունենա վարչապետը իսկ նախագահը կատարի սիմվոլիկ դեր։

Այդ սցենարից ոգեվորված է որ Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանը որոշել, թե իրեն կարող են հնարավորություն տալ ընտրվելու։

Նույն պատճառով էլ, դաշնակները երգեցողություն են կազմակերպել, թե լավ չի լինի, որ նախագահի թեկնածուն ու վարչապետը նույն կուսակցությունից լինեն։

Այսինքն խազյաինը կանչել ա սցենարն ու տեխնոլոգիան տվել բուռն, ասել Իսպիտած ի դալաժիծ – ասածս այն է, որ Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանում պատրաստվում փորձարկել այն ինչ հետո կիրառվելու է այնտեղ, որ տեսնի իրականում ինչ վտանգներ կան նաման համակարգում վարչապետի կողմից իշխանության կորստի առումով...

Հավանաբար ՀՀԿն ժամանակի սղության պատճառով անհայտ դեմքի առաջ չտանի այլ փորձի աջակցել այն նախագաի թեկնածուին, որից 
ա. ամենաքիչ վտանգ է սպասվում վարչապետ ՍԱՍին, 
բ. լավ վարկաբեկիչ նյութեր ունեն, պետք եղած դեպքում իմպիչմենտ անելու համար
գ. ժողովրդի մոտ նա ձայներ կարող է ստանալ

Դրածո ընդիմական Արտաշես Գեղամյանը փոքր հավանականություն ունի ձայն հավաքելու, չնայած նա էլ է ռևերանսներ անում ՍԱՍի կողմը

Այդ առումով իմ մտքին միայն Րաֆֆի Հովանիսյանը կամ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանն է գալիս առաջինին կարող են պետք եղած դեպքում մեղադրել տաս տարի քաղաքացիություն չունենալու մեջ իսկ երկրորդին տարբեր տեսակի ֆինանսական մախինացիաների ու երկիրը անգլիացիներին ծախելու մեջ։

Կարճ ասած ՍԱՍն ընտրել է, չնայած վերջնական չի որոշվել, իրեն համար ոչ թե մրցակցի այլ որոշողի դերը – նա փաստորեն որոշելու է ով է իր համար ամենաանվընաս ու կառավարելի նախագահացուն։

Իսկ այն, որ կարող է կառավարության ու ընդիմության կողմից միասնական թեկնածու հասկացողություն էլ լինի, ապացուցվեց ոչ անցյալում Արցախում...

----------


## Msheci

Եվ ահա, այս բոլոր հանգամանքների արդյունքում` 
*ա. ինչպե՞ս կանցնեն նախագահական ընտրությունները
բ. ո՞վ է այդ ընտրություններում հաղթելու ամենահավանական թեկնածուն.
գ. ինչպիսի՞ն կլինի Հայաստանի ապագան այդ ընտրություններից հետո:

Լավ հարց է։ Պատասխան
ա. ինչպես միշտ, քծնվողները կնտրեն իրենց կուռքերից մեկին
բ. կառավարողների խաղերը նման է կարամբոլի, մեկը մյուսին պաս է տալու։ Իհարկե Սերժը։ (21 դարի Հայ գաղափարախոսության հիմնադիրներից մեկը) տգիտության նենգ ու տհաս (գիտակը)
գ.ավելի լուսավոր ամառային արևոտ օրերին։ Հայաստանի ապագան արդեն հասնում է իր վերջնագծին, միայն այդ տգետը կկտրի վերջնագծի FINISH լենթը։
*Ցավալի է այս հարցը։ Ցավերի ցավն է։ Նույնիսկ մոռացության է տալիս մեր Հայոց ցեղասպանության և Արցախի հարցը։ Եվ այդ տգետներն են ներկայացնում մեր երկիրն ու կառավարում՞ Հայաստանը։
Ավելի ցավալի երևույթ դեռ հայը չի ապրել 301 թվականից մինչ օրս։ Քանի որ այդ թվականերից եղել է մտավոր և պետականորեն ոչ անկախ վիճակում։ Բայց գոյատևել է։
Բայց հիմի թշնամի չկա կարծես, բայց տգիտության ու նենգության զոհ է դառնում դարերից եկած Հայաստանը։ Կարծես որդը կերած խնձոր լինի։ Եվ հիմա, այս օրհասական պահին միասին լինենք, ընտրությունների ժամանակ գնանք Հայաստան, բոլորս և հեռացնենք այդ որդերին մեր սուրբ երկրից։

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում:
Արդյո՞ք այս ընտրություններին էլ ընտրելու իրավունք չի տրվելու արտասահմանում գտնվող ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին:  :Unsure:

----------


## Heretikos

Xosqs uzum em uxel Ateistin
Internet kayqer@ chen karox linel havasti axbyurner ev dranc vra himnvelov chenq karox asel vor Viva cell@ nvirel en MTC in, ev aravel evs asl vor @ntrutyunner@ ayd patcharov anardar en linelu

*Մոդերատորական:* *Կարդացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
**Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա** կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, * *Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման : Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## P.S.

> Ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում:
> Արդյո՞ք այս ընտրություններին էլ ընտրելու իրավունք չի տրվելու արտասահմանում գտնվող ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին:


Եթե չեմ սխալվում, նախագահականին կարող են ընտրել։

----------


## Che_Guevara

> Xosqs uzum em uxel Ateistin
> Internet kayqer@ chen karox linel havasti axbyurner ev dranc vra himnvelov chenq karox asel vor Viva cell@ nvirel en MTC in, ev aravel evs asl vor @ntrutyunner@ ayd patcharov anardar en linelu


Հարգելիս, Regnum ը ոչ միայն ինտերնետ կայք է, այլ մի հայտնի ու հզոր լրատվական գործակալություն, որը իր լուրերը տրամադրում է նաև ինտերնետով: Կուզեի նշել, որ բազմաթին հեռուստաընկերությունների (ուշադրություն, նայեվ Հ1ը) օգտվում են այդ ընկերության ծառայություններից: Բազմիցս Հ1 ով լսում ենք հենց Regnum ի դրամադրած միջազգային նորությունները: Այնպես որ այդ տեղեկությունը, կարծում եմ, ավելի քան հավաստի են:




> ա. ինչպե՞ս կանցնեն նախագահական ընտրությունները
> բ. ո՞վ է այդ ընտրություններում հաղթելու ամենահավանական թեկնածուն.
> գ. ինչպիսի՞ն կլինի Հայաստանի ապագան այդ ընտրություններից հետո:


Եթե այս հարցմանը պատասխաներ 3-4 ամիս առաջ, պատասխանս կլիներ շատ հոռետեսական, ու կարտահայտեր իմ անտարբերությունը, քանի որ այդ ժամանակ արդեն հստակ որոշված քր մեր երկրի հաջորտ 10 տարվա դառը ապագան: Իսկ հիմա կարծիքս լրիվ այլ է: Եվ ուրեմն`

*ա.*  Ընտրություններւ կանցնեն ծայրահեղ լարված, քանի որ Սերժը կանի ամեն ինչ` ընտրությունները կեղծելու համար, իսկ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կանի ամեն ինչ (այդ թվում կոգտագործի միջազգային հանրության ուշադրության գործոնը) կեզծիքները բացահայտելու ու արգելելու համար: Լևոնից ծայն գողանալը հեշտ չի լինելու:

*բ.*  Ավելի լուրջ քաղաքական գործիչ չեմ տեսնում Հայաստանում, քան Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Այլ բան է, թե ներկա իշխանությունները ինչ զերծարարությունների կդիմեն Լևոնին գահին չթողնելու համար: Կարծում եմ նրանց վիճակը օրհասական է, ու նրանք պատրաստ են նույնիսկ ամենածայրահեղ քայլերի: Ուստի, եթե Սերժենք չկարողանան խանգարել, միանշանակ կնտրվի հենց Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:

*գ.*  Դե եթե մեր ժողովուրդը այնքան դժբախտ գնտնվի, որ այս անգամ ել Սերժին զոռով անցկացնեն, ապա ևս 10 տարի կապրենք նույն անհույս վիճակում: Հուսով եմ դա տեղի չի ունենա:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում:
> Արդյո՞ք այս ընտրություններին էլ ընտրելու իրավունք չի տրվելու արտասահմանում գտնվող ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին:


ըստ Սահմանադրության ընտրելու իրավունք ունեն 18 տարին լրացած *ՀՀ բորլոր քաղաքացիները*։ Դրանից էլ հետևում է, որ արտասահմանում գտնվելը չի կարող պատճառ հանդիսանալ ՀՀ քաղաքացուն իր այդ իրավունքից զրկելու համար:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> ըստ Սահմանադրության ընտրելու իրավունք ունեն 18 տարին լրացած *ՀՀ բորլոր քաղաքացիները*։ Դրանից էլ հետևում է, որ արտասահմանում գտնվելը չի կարող պատճառ հանդիսանալ ՀՀ քաղաքացուն իր այդ իրավունքից զրկելու համար:


Անցյալ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններին սահմանադրության խախտում եղավ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թեև այս հոդվածի հղումը Ancord-ը մեկ այլ թեմայում դրել էր, բայց ես նախընտրում եմ այստեղ տեղադրել ամբողջական հոդվածը հատուկ նրանց համար, ովքեր ուզում են Լևոնին ընտրել, որպեսզի Սերժը չընտրվի:

 Էսսե. վետերան լրագրողի տեսակետն «ընտրության» մասին
Վահան Իշխանյան
«ԱրմենիաՆաուի» թղթակից
«Նրանց (իշխանության) գործունեության գլխավոր մեթոդը բոլոր ակտիվ քաղաքացիների, այդ թվում` այս հրապարակում կանգնածներից շատերի վերաբերյալ այսպես կոչված կոմպրոմատներ հավաքելն ու հատուկ թղթապանակներ (դոսիեներ) կազմելն է»,- այս բացահայտումն առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հոկտեմբերի 26-ի հանրահավաքի մեկուկես ժամանոց ելույթից է:

Ես հրապարակում կանգնածներից չէի և կարդացի ելույթը թերթում, բայց ասածն ինձ էլ էր վերաբերում: Իմ դեմ էլ ինչ-որ թղթապանակ կլինի, բայց ոչ թե հիմա կազմված, այլ շատ ավելի վաղ` Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախագահության ժամանակ:

1997 թվականին փորձեցի ստեղծել մի հասարակական կազմակերպություն: Ինձ մերժեցին, որովհետև, ինչպես տեղեկացա, Ազգային անվտանգության ծառայությունը (ԿԳԲ-ն) ինձ «անցանկալի անձ» էր պիտակել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վարչախմբին ընդդիմադիր հոդվածներիս համար:

Այն ժամանակ ընդդիմադիր թերթում աշխատելը վտանգավոր էր. իմ գործընկեր լրագրողներին ծեծում էին, իսկ թերթերի խմբագրությունները ենթարկվում էին իշխանությունների հարձակումներին: Մեր շենքի շքամուտքը մութ էր, ու ամեն անգամ գիշերով վերադառնալիս տագնապ կար մեջս` թե հեսա գլխիս կխփեն:

1996 թվականի սեպտեմբերի 22-ի ընտրությունների արդյունքների կեղծիքների դեմ բողոքի ալիք բարձրացավ: Նախագահ էր հռչակվել Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, իսկ ընդդիմությունը պնդում էր, որ ընտրվել է Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, և պահանջում էր բացել քվեարկությունների արձանագրությունները: Մեր «Այժմ» թերթն ու ՍԻՄ-ի «Իրավունքը» երկու շաբաթ չտպվեցին. իրավապահներն ավերել ու փակել էին երկու խմբագրություններն էլ:

Ալիքի բարձրակետը 25-ին էր: Որոշվեց ներխուժել Ազգային ժողով, Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովն ԱԺ-ում էր: Սկսեցին ցնցել ճաղերն ու, ի վերջո, ջարդեցին: Ամբոխը ներս խուժեց: Ես էլ մտա, բարձրացա ուղիղ ԿԸՀ: Բայց ամբոխի հիմնական թիրախն իշխանություններն էին, մարդիկ գտել էին ԱԺ նախագահին ու փոխնախագահին ու արյունլվա արել:

Հանկարծ լսվեցին կրակոցներ: Ժողովուրդը նոսրացավ, շուրջս էլ ցուցարար չկար: Կենտրոնական մուտքի մոտ մի ոստիկան հարցրեց` դու ո՞վ ես: Հանեցի լրագրողի վկայականը, նա մահակն իջեցրեց գլխիս, բայց ես տակից պլստացի` չկպավ, ու արագ փախա:

Գիշերը, խոհեմաբար, տանը չքնեցի, բայց հաջորդ օրը հիմարաբար իջա քաղաք. տանկեր ու փողոցները շղթայած զինվորներ: Գրողների միության մոտ մի ընկերոջ տեսա, ասաց` հո չե՞ս գժվել, արա, ո՞ւր ես էկել, քեզ են ման գալիս, փախի: Հիմա նա Փարիզում է ապրում, զանգել-հարցնում էր` էդ հնարավո՞ր ա, որ Լևոնը վերադառնա:

1996-ի այդ լարված օրերին իմացա, որ հետախուզման մեջ եմ: Հետախուզվողների անուններն օդանավակայանում էին, որ չթողնեն-փախչեն, անունս` ցուցակի մեջ: Երկու բնակարան փոխեցի, որ հետքս կորցնեմ: Ոստիկանները գնացել էին մեր տունը խուզարկելու, մայրս լուսամուտից կանչել էր հարևաններին, որ գան` չթողնեն խուզարկել: Հարևանները տուն էին լցվել:

Ինձ փնտրել էին նաև նախկին կնոջս տանը: Աներս ասել էր` էդ մարդը բաժանված է, մեզ հետ կապ չունի: Մեկն առաջարկեց Իրանով փախցնել, համաձայնել էի: Երկու շաբաթից բռնությունները դադարեցին. ՀՀՇ-ական Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը հեռուստատեսությամբ ասաց, որ պետք է դադարեցվի այս թշնամանքը: Ես հասկացա, որ ամեն ինչ վերջացել է, կրքերը հանդարտվել էին:

Ես փրկվել էի, իսկ բռնել էին հարյուրներով: Ինձ նման նրանք էլ հիշողություններ ունեն Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի իշխանության ժամանակներից: Պատգամավոր Դավիթ Վարդանյանի ոտքերն ու ձեռքերը կապած ծեծել էին: Ծեծողների մեջ էր եղել ոստիկանության պաշտոնյա Մուշեղ Սաղաթելյանը, որին Տեր-Պետրոսյանն իր ելույթում ներկայացնում է որպես այս իշխանությունների կողմից ճնշված: Ճիշտ է, Սաղաթելյանին հեռացրին աշխատանքից, դատեցին ու նստացրին:

Դասընկերս` Հովիկը, քաղաքականության հետ կապ չուներ, ծրագրավորող էր, բայց նա էլ անցավ 96-ի բռնություններով: Տեսնես` հիմա որտե՞ղ կլինի: Լևոնի ելույթը հիշեցրեց Հովիկին: Պարզվեց` ԱՄՆ-ում է, նրա mail-ը գտա, նամակ գրեցի, թե ի՞նչ էր եղել նրան 96-ին: Պատասխանեց. «Խոսակցություններ կային, որ ընդդիմության բոլոր առաջնորդներին բռնել են, ես աշխատում էի «Արմիմպեքս» բանկում, ԱԻՄ-ի գրասենյակը կողքն էր, ասի` մի հատ մտնեմ, մի բան իմանամ: Մի քանի զինվոր «Կալաշնիկով» ավտոմատով մուտքի մոտ կանգնած էին: Նրանք ինձ առանց պրոբլեմի ներս թողեցին: Բոլորին ներս էին թողնում, բայց ոչ մեկին դուրս չէին թողնում:

Այնտեղ կային ԱԻՄ-ի մի տասնհինգ անդամ: Պատգամավոր Արամազդ Զաքարյանն ասում էր. «Դուք չեք կարող ինձ ձերբակալել, ես պատգամավոր եմ»: Նրան սկսեցին ուժեղ ծեծել, «Կալաշնիկովով» քիթը ջարդեցին: Սկսեցին բոլոր տղամարդկանց «Կալաշնիկովով» ծեծել: Կանայք ճչում էին: Հետո ձերբակալեցին բոլոր տղամարդկանց, տարան Նալբանդյան փողոցի ինչ-որ շենք (ոստիկանության վեցերորդ վարչություն): Մենք կարծես վտանգավոր հանցագործ լինեինք, մեզ ծեծում էին: Հրամայեցին պառկել կեղտոտ գետնին: Ես մտածում էի. «Մի ժամ առաջ ազատ մարդ էի ու ոչ մի վատ բան չէի արել, իսկ հիմա բանտում եմ, ինձ հետ անասունի պես են վարվում ու ծեծում են, ինչի՞ համար:

Նրանք մեզ տարան դատարան ու մոտ վեց ժամ պահեցին: Այնտեղ շատ բանտարկված տղամարդիկ կային: Մի ծեր մարդ կար, որին շատ ուժեղ ծեծել էին: Հետո դատավորը կարդաց դատավճիռը ու մեզ տարան բանտ: Ես մնացի էնտեղ տասը օր: Մի քանի օր մերոնք չգիտեին` որտե՞ղ եմ:

Էս դեպքերից մի քանի շաբաթ անց մեկնեցի ԱՄՆ: Սիրտս կոտրվել էր»:

Այդ անհանգիստ օրերի շատ ծանոթներս հիմա չկան: Ոմանք մեկնել են արտասահման, ոմանք մահացել են: Մնացողներն ականատես եղան, թե ինչպես ներկա վարչակազմը կրկնեց «անկախ» Հայաստանի առաջին իշխանությունների սարսափները, երբ 2004-ին շուրջ 600 ընդդիմադիրներ բանտարկվեցին կեղծ մեղադրանքներով: Ընկերներիս մի մասն էլ հեռացավ դրանից հետո:

Ընտրություննե՞ր, ժողովրդավարությո՞ւն, իշխանափոխությո՞ւն: Այդ հարցերը փակվեցին 1995-1996-ին:

Ես մոռացել էի անցյալը, ինձ վաղվա օրն էր հետաքրքրում: Ես լրագրող եմ, ուզում եմ, որ անկախ, քաղաքական խմբերից չվերահսկվող մամուլ լինի, մամուլը դառնա բիզնես, ու նորմալ աշխատավարձ ստանաս: Մտածում էի` ի՞նչ ծրագրերով կվերանա ռեժիմը, ու ժողովրդավարություն կհաստատվի, որ ամեն մարդ ազատություն ստանա, ու «դոսիեներ» չլինեն:

Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վերադարձն ընկալվում է որպես այլընտրանք:

Լևո՞ն, թե՞ Սերժ: Ես ընտրություն չունեմ: Ես հիմա այլ բան եմ մտածում. հանկարծ անցյալը չվերադառնա: 
Աղբյուրը

----------


## P.S.

Վահանն անշուշտ իրավացի է։ Ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է գրել, Բյուրակն ջան, ուղղակի մի բան է մոռացել հիշեցնել. որ նա սովորական լրագրող չէր, ու ոչ էլ հասարակ քաղաքացի։ Նա հիմնական թեկնածու աներձագն էր։ Դրա համար էին նրան փնտրում, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ԱՅԺՄ թերթիկ շարքային լրագրող էր...Թեև դա բոլորովին չի արդարացնում ոչ բռնությունը, ոչ էլ սուբյեկտիվ է դարձնում նրա պատմությունը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դասընկերս` Հովիկը, քաղաքականության հետ կապ չուներ, ծրագրավորող էր, բայց նա էլ անցավ 96-ի բռնություններով: Տեսնես` հիմա որտե՞ղ կլինի: Լևոնի ելույթը հիշեցրեց Հովիկին: Պարզվեց` ԱՄՆ-ում է, նրա mail-ը գտա, նամակ գրեցի, թե ի՞նչ էր եղել նրան 96-ին: Պատասխանեց. «Խոսակցություններ կային, որ ընդդիմության բոլոր առաջնորդներին բռնել են, ես աշխատում էի «Արմիմպեքս» բանկում, ԱԻՄ-ի գրասենյակը կողքն էր, ասի` մի հատ մտնեմ, մի բան իմանամ: Մի քանի զինվոր «Կալաշնիկով» ավտոմատով մուտքի մոտ կանգնած էին: Նրանք ինձ առանց պրոբլեմի ներս թողեցին: Բոլորին ներս էին թողնում, բայց ոչ մեկին դուրս չէին թողնում:
> 
> Այնտեղ կային ԱԻՄ-ի մի տասնհինգ անդամ: Պատգամավոր Արամազդ Զաքարյանն ասում էր. «Դուք չեք կարող ինձ ձերբակալել, ես պատգամավոր եմ»: Նրան սկսեցին ուժեղ ծեծել, «Կալաշնիկովով» քիթը ջարդեցին: Սկսեցին բոլոր տղամարդկանց «Կալաշնիկովով» ծեծել: Կանայք ճչում էին: Հետո ձերբակալեցին բոլոր տղամարդկանց, տարան Նալբանդյան փողոցի ինչ-որ շենք (ոստիկանության վեցերորդ վարչություն): Մենք կարծես վտանգավոր հանցագործ լինեինք, մեզ ծեծում էին: Հրամայեցին պառկել կեղտոտ գետնին: Ես մտածում էի. «Մի ժամ առաջ ազատ մարդ էի ու ոչ մի վատ բան չէի արել, իսկ հիմա բանտում եմ, ինձ հետ անասունի պես են վարվում ու ծեծում են, ինչի՞ համար:
> 
> Նրանք մեզ տարան դատարան ու մոտ վեց ժամ պահեցին: Այնտեղ շատ բանտարկված տղամարդիկ կային: Մի ծեր մարդ կար, որին շատ ուժեղ ծեծել էին: Հետո դատավորը կարդաց դատավճիռը ու մեզ տարան բանտ: Ես մնացի էնտեղ տասը օր: Մի քանի օր մերոնք չգիտեին` որտե՞ղ եմ:
> 
> Էս դեպքերից մի քանի շաբաթ անց մեկնեցի ԱՄՆ: Սիրտս կոտրվել էր»:


Մի՞թե այս մարդն էլ էր հիմնական թեկնածուի աներձագը:

----------


## P.S.

> Մի՞թե այս մարդն էլ էր հիմնական թեկնածուի աներձագը:


Իհարկե՝ ոչ։ Նա մսաղացի զոհն է։ Հետևաբար նրա անունը չէր լինի օդակայանում, նրա տունն չէին գա...

----------


## HardRock

Անձամբ ես Սերժի ու Լևոնի մեջ ոչ մի տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում: Երկուսնել ինձ համար անընդունելի են: Իսկ Լ.Տ.Պ.-ի համար զարմանում եմ. հազիվ կռվով ու դավով քշեցինք գնաց, հիմա ելի ուզում ենք հետ գա: Ի՞նչ երաշխիք կա որ նա իշխանության գալով նույն զեխծարարությունները չի գործադրի որ հաջորդ ընտրություններում էլի ինքը անցնի:

Առաջարկում եմ թեմայում հավանական թեկնածուների քվյարկություն դնել:

----------


## TigranM

> Անձամբ ես Սերժի ու Լևոնի մեջ ոչ մի տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում: Երկուսնել ինձ համար անընդունելի են: Իսկ Լ.Տ.Պ.-ի համար զարմանում եմ. հազիվ կռվով ու դավով քշեցինք գնաց, հիմա ելի ուզում ենք հետ գա: Ի՞նչ երաշխիք կա որ նա իշխանության գալով նույն զեխծարարությունները չի գործադրի որ հաջորդ ընտրություններում էլի ինքը անցնի:
> 
> Առաջարկում եմ թեմայում հավանական թեկնածուների քվյարկություն դնել:


Լրվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ: Եթե չեք մոռացել 1996-ին նա ապացուցել է, որ ընդունակ է գնալ ամեն տեսակի քայլերի որպիսի ամեն կերպ պահի իր իշխանությունը:

----------


## Artgeo

*«Ժառանգությունը» մանեւրու՞մ է*
19:32 Yerevan | 15:32 GMT | Thursday 22 November 2007
Մարինե Խառատյան
*
    «Ժառանգության» ղեկավար Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի` Հռոմից վերադառնալուց հետո երեկ կուսակցությունը պաշտոնապես դիմել է Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին` կոչ անելով «ընտրողներին ազատ կամքի արտահայտման լիարժեք հնարավորություն ընձեռելու համար» «անմիջապես բավարարել» կուսակցության առաջնորդ, ՀՀ առաջին արտգործնախարար Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին «հանրապետության հռչակումից բխող քաղաքացիություն շնորհելու հանրային պահանջը»` հիշեցնելով, որ այդ առթիվ «մեծ պատասխանատվություն է դրված իշխանության բարձրագույն կրողի վրա»: 
*
Համաձայն ՀՀ քաղաքացիության ներկա ժամկետի` Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը որպես թեկնածու իրավունք չունի մասնակցելու նախագահի ընտրություններին: Հիշեցնենք, որ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի հրամանագրով, Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին քաղաքացիություն է շնորհվել միայն 2001 թվականից, սակայն «Ժառանգության» առաջնորդը, որը փաստացի բնակվել է Հայաստանում 1991 թվականից, խնդրել էր իրեն քաղաքացիություն շնորհել 1991 թվականից: Դեռ 2003թ. նախագահի ընտրությունների ժամանակ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը դիմել էր դատարան` իր քաղաքացիությունը 91թ.-ից ճանաչելու հայցով, սակայն դատարանը մերժել էր նրա դիմումը` հայտարարելով, որ չի կարող վերանայել ՀՀ նախագահի որոշումները: Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը փաստորեն որոշել է կրկին փորձել` այս անգամ արդեն ԱԺ խմբակցության ղեկավարի դիրքերից: «ՀՀ նախագահն օժտված է արդարությունը վերականգնելու եւ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքական դաշտում բախտորոշ նշանակության առաջիկա ընտրապայքարում համահավասար մրցակցային իրավիճակ ստեղծելու լիազորությամբ», - Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին հիշեցրել են հայտարարության հեղինակները` ակնկալելով պարոն Քոչարյանի դրական արձագանքը:

Մինչ այս հայտարարությունը մամուլում շրջանառության մեջ դրվեց տեղեկություն, որ «Ժառանգությունը» պատրաստվում է աջակցել Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը փորձում է հասկացնել Քոչարյանին, որ եթե իր քաղաքացիության հարցը չլուծի ու հնարավորություն չտա ինքնուրույն մասնակցել ընտրություններին, «Ժառանգությունը» շուռ կգա Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմը, իսկ ներկա պարագայում «Ժառանգությունը» բավական կշիռ ունեցող ընդդիմադիր ուժ է եւ կարող է լուրջ հենարան դառնալ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի համար: «Ժառանգության» ԱԺ խմբակցության քարտուղար Ստեփան Սաֆարյանը մեր այս դիտարկմանը երեկ այսպես պատասխանեց. «Համենայնդեպս, «Ժառանգությունը» երբեք չի եղել շանտաժներ անող կուսակցություն, դա լինի իշխանությանը, թե ընդդիմությանը, եւ բնականաբար մենք չենք օգտագործում քաղաքական պայքարի այդ մեթոդը որեւէ մեկին որեւէ բան հասկացնելու առումով»: Խմբակցության քարտուղարը նաեւ հավելեց. «Եթե այդ հրամանագիրը ստորագրել է Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, մենք ու՞մից պահանջենք այդ հրամանագրի ուղղումը, հաջո՞րդ նախագահից: Սա այն քայլն է, որ երբեւիցե չէր արվել, եւ մենք հարկ համարեցինք նաեւ անել այս քայլը»: Կուսակցության դիմումը փաստացի նշանակում է, որ «Ժառանգությունը» չի պատրաստվում միավորվել ընդդիմության մի հատվածի հետ ու պաշտպանել Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի թեկնածությունը: Սակայն նույնիսկ եթե տեսականորեն պատկերացնենք, որ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը բարի կամք կդրսեւորի ու հետին թվով քաղաքացիություն կշնորհի Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին, մի քիչ անհասկանալի է դառնում, թե այդ դեպքում արդյո՞ք Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը կդիտվի իրական մրցակից իշխանական թեկնածուին, եթե փաստորեն նաեւ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի ջանքերով է մտնում մրցապայքարի մեջ: «Ես չեմ կարծում, որ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի ջանքերով է: Խոսքը վերաբերում է այն հրամանագրի ուղղմանը, որը ստորագրվել է Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի կողմից: Իբրեւ հեռացող նախագահ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին կոչ է արվում շտկել իր հրամանագիրը», - ի պատասխան ասաց խմբակցության քարտուղարը: Եթե Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը հրաժարվի շտկել իր հրամանագիրը, ի՞նչ կանի «Ժառանգությունը»: Մեր այս հարցին Ստեփան Սաֆարյանը պատասխանեց. «Ես չեմ կարող խոսել կուսակցության անունից, քանի դեռ այդ հարցը քննարկված չէ: Նախագահական ընտրություններին մասնակցության ձեւի առումով կուսակցության համագումարը պետք է որոշում ընդունի: Բայց մինչ այդ «Ժառանգության» անդամները ցանկանում են լուծել Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի քաղաքացիության խնդիրը: Դժվար է խոսել այն մասին, թե միավորման վերաբերյալ ինչ որոշում կկայացնի «Ժառանգության» դեկտեմբերյան համագումարը»: Ի դեպ, «Ժառանգության» ներկայացուցիչը չբացառեց, որ հնարավոր է Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը 1991թ.-ից իր քաղաքացիության հարցը բարձրացնի նաեւ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջ: «Եթե խոսք է գնում այս կամ այն թեկնածուի հետ համաձայնության գալու մասին, ապա հնարավոր է նաեւ այդ հարցը լինի օրակարգում», - ասաց Ստեփան Սաֆարյանը: 

http://zhamanak.com

----------


## P.S.

Լավ էլի, Րաֆֆին ուշ է դիմել, ուշ էլ ստացել քաղաքացիություն։ Հիմա ինչ է սթից ձևեր թափում։ Այս հարցում ամբողջությամբ ամբողխահաճությամբ է տարված և ընդամենը ժամանակ է ձգձգում, որ վերջում հայտարարի, որ ԼՏՊ–ին է պաշտպանում։

----------


## Artgeo

> Լավ էլի, Րաֆֆին ուշ է դիմել, ուշ էլ ստացել քաղաքացիություն։ Հիմա ինչ է սթից ձևեր թափում։ Այս հարցում ամբողջությամբ ամբողխահաճությամբ է տարված և ընդամենը ժամանակ է ձգձգում, որ վերջում հայտարարի, որ ԼՏՊ–ին է պաշտպանում։


Ավելի ճիշտ ուժեղ հիմքեր է ստեղծում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին սատարելու համար: Բացի դրանից Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի համար եթերը փակ է ու դրանով անուղակի եթեր է տրամադրվում նաև Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին։ Խորհրդարանական ընտրություններում «Ժառանգության» ռեյտինգը շատ բարձր էր:

----------


## Che_Guevara

*ՐԱՖՖԻ ՀՈՎՀԱՆՆԻՍՅԱՆԸ ՉԻ ԱՌԱՋԱԴՐՎԻ*
[20:16] 23 Նոյեմբերի, 2007



ՀՀ առաջին արտգործնախարար Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը չի կարող առաջադրվել նախագահի թեկնածու առաջիկա նախագահական ընտրություններում: Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը մերժել է նրա քաղաքացիության հարցի վերաբերյալ ՙժառանգություն՚ կուսակցության դիմումը: 

Դիմումի պատասխանը կուսակցությունը ստացել է նախագահի աշխատակազմի ղեկավար Արմեն Գեւորգյանի ստորագրությամբ: Հիշեցնենք, որ ՙԺառանգության՚ վարչությունը հայտարարություն էր ընդունել, որով կոչ էր արել վերանայել Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի քաղաքացիության հարցը եւ նրա ՀՀ քաղաքացի համարել 1991 թվականից, քանի որ հենց այդ թվականից սկսած Հովհաննիսնյանը բազմիցս դիմել է հայրենի իշխանություններին՝ իրեն քաղաքացիություն շնորհելու խնդրանքով: Հիմնավորման մեջ Արմեն Գեւորգյանը նշել է, որ 2001-ից Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին քաղաքացիության շնորհումը պայմանավորված է եղել 1995 թվականին ընդունված Սահմանադրությամբ, որով արգելվել է պահպանելով մի քաղաքացիություն` դառնալ մեկ այլ երկրի քաղաքացի: Իսկ Հովհաննիսյանը ԱՄՆ քաղաքացիությունից հրաժարվել է միայն 2001 թվականի ապրիլի 23-ին: 

Ի դեպ, նկատենք, որ քաղաքացիություն նրան շնորհվեց միայն 2001թ օգոստոս ամսին. այսինքն, մի քանի ամիս Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանն զրկված է եղել որեւէ երկրի քաղաքացիությունից: 

Այս նրբությունը մեզ հետ զրույցում նկատեց ՙԺառանգության՚ մամլո քարտուղար Հովսեփ Խուրշուդյանը: Բայց նաեւ հիշեցրեց, որ Հայաստանը միացել է Ժնեւյան կոնվենցիային, որով հստակ կարգավորվում է խնդիրն առա այն, որ մինչեւ քաղաքացին չունենա հստակ երաշխիքներ, որ ստանալու է քաղաքացիություն, չի հրաժարվում այլ երկրի քաղաքացիությունից: Նամակում նաեւ հղում կա դատական ատյանների ընդունած որոշումներին` նշելով, որ դրանք պահպանում են իրենց գործողության ուժը (խոսքը 2003 թվականի բողոքարկման մասին է): 

Հովսեփ Խուրշուդյանը ՙԱ1+՚-ին փոխանցեց, որ այս որոշումը հստակ քաղաքական որոշում է, որով հերթական անգամ փաստվում է այն հանգամանքը, որ իշխանություների համար Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի առաջադրումը խիստ անցանկալի է: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է կուսակցության նախաձեռնելիք հաջորդ քայլերին, ապա դա կորոշվի առաջիկա շաբաթվա ընթացքում հրավիրվելիք վարչության նիստում: 

Կորոշվի նաեւ, թե կուսակցությունը որ թեկնածուին կսատարի: Ի դեպ, նկատենք, որ ՀՀ նախագահի նստավայր ուղարկված դիմումի տակ ստորագրել էր ՙԺառանգություն՚ կուսակցության գրասենյակի տնօրեն Կլեկչյանը: Իսկ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը ՙ21 հարց Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին՚ նամակից հետո նրան ուղղված որեւէ նամակի տակ չի ստորագրել:

http://a1plus.am/

----------


## Artgeo

Ավելացվել է հարցում 



Photo http://a1plus.blogsome.com/

----------


## Մելիք

Քվեարկում եմ` ՕԵԿ, 
որովհետև դեռ նրանց՝ կոալիցիայի անդամ լինելու ժամանակներից համակրել եմ էս կուսակցությանը, ամբողջ քաղաքական դաշտում միակ կոնստրուկտիվ ուժը լինելու համար: 
Հայաստանում չգիտես ինչու բոլորը իրենց քաղաքական կարիերան փորձում են կառուցել դիստրուկտիվ հարձակմամբ, ու մենակ էս ուժի կողմից եմ հակառակը տեսել: 
Տեսել եմ նաև, որ էս ուժը չդավաճանեց իրա սկզբունքներին իշխանության պանրից իրենց պատառը ծամելու համար, ու  ռեալ Սերժին ու Քոչարյանին հակառակ գնաց
Նաև՝ իմ տեսածով սա Հայաստանում միակ նորմալ լիբերալ ուղղվածությամբ կուսակցությունն է: Կան նաև մի քանի այլ կուսակցություններ այս դաշտում, որոնց ներկայությունը ֆիկտիվ եմ համարում (ՀՀՇ-ն ընդհանրապես ինձ համար գոյություն չունի): 
Նաև տեսել եմ էս կուսակցության մաքրումը առնետներից:
Էսքանն ինձ հերիքա:

Բայց վերջին մի տարում ես ընդհանրապես չունեմ նորմալ ինֆորմացիա էս ուժի մասին: Ճիշտն ասած ինքս առանձնապես չեմ հետաքրքրվել, բայց նույնիսկ չհետաքրքրվելով շատ "կորած-մոլորածների", "գնացած-հետ եկածների",  "դատարկ ճոլում բուսածների մասին լիքը ինֆորմացիա եմ ստացել, բայց էս ուժի մասին չէ: Ինչը ինձ մի անգամ ևս հավաստիացնումա նրանում, որ Հայաստանում ընդիմությունը երևում ա միայն ՍՍ-ՌՔ "դաբռոյով":

----------


## voter

> Քվեարկում եմ` ՕԵԿ, 
> որովհետև դեռ նրանց՝ կոալիցիայի անդամ լինելու ժամանակներից համակրել եմ էս կուսակցությանը, ամբողջ քաղաքական դաշտում միակ կոնստրուկտիվ ուժը լինելու համար: 
> Հայաստանում չգիտես ինչու բոլորը իրենց քաղաքական կարիերան փորձում են կառուցել դիստրուկտիվ հարձակմամբ, ու մենակ էս ուժի կողմից եմ հակառակը տեսել: 
> Տեսել եմ նաև, որ էս ուժը չդավաճանեց իրա սկզբունքներին իշխանության պանրից իրենց պատառը ծամելու համար, ու  ռեալ Սերժին ու Քոչարյանին հակառակ գնաց
> Նաև՝ իմ տեսածով սա Հայաստանում միակ նորմալ լիբերալ ուղղվածությամբ կուսակցությունն է: Կան նաև մի քանի այլ կուսակցություններ այս դաշտում, որոնց ներկայությունը ֆիկտիվ եմ համարում (ՀՀՇ-ն ընդհանրապես ինձ համար գոյություն չունի): 
> Նաև տեսել եմ էս կուսակցության մաքրումը առնետներից:
> Էսքանն ինձ հերիքա:
> 
> Բայց վերջին մի տարում ես ընդհանրապես չունեմ նորմալ ինֆորմացիա էս ուժի մասին: Ճիշտն ասած ինքս առանձնապես չեմ հետաքրքրվել, բայց նույնիսկ չհետաքրքրվելով շատ "կորած-մոլորածների", "գնացած-հետ եկածների",  "դատարկ ճոլում բուսածների մասին լիքը ինֆորմացիա եմ ստացել, բայց էս ուժի մասին չէ: Ինչը ինձ մի անգամ ևս հավաստիացնումա նրանում, որ Հայաստանում ընդիմությունը երևում ա միայն ՍՍ-ՌՔ "դաբռոյով":


Ինձ մի հասարակ բան զարմացրեց Բաղդասարյանի կեսնագրությունում՝ երեսունը չբոլորած իրավաբանական գիտությունների դոկտոր է դարձել... Նա իսկապես այդքան խելոք է՞ թէ գերմանիայի նախկին կանցլեր Հելմուտ Կոլի նման դոկտորական դիսերտացիա ունի որ ոչ մեկ չի տեսել։
Ինչ է նրա դոկտորականի թեման՞

Ավելացվել է 14 րոպե անց



> Ավելացվել է հարցում 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo http://a1plus.blogsome.com/


Խորհուրդ կտամ արձանագրել, որ գաղտնիությունը ու անանունությունը – թե ով ինչպես է քվեարկել պարտավորվում է ֆորումի ադմինիստրացիան պահպանել...

----------


## Artgeo

> Խորհուրդ կտամ արձանագրել, որ գաղտնիությունը ու անանունությունը – թե ով ինչպես է քվեարկել պարտավորվում է ֆորումի ադմինիստրացիան պահպանել...


Եթե հարցումը բաց չէ, ուրեմն դրա մասին խոսելն անգամ ավելորդ է  :Wink: 

*Մելիք*
Դավ, ախր էդ ՕԵԿը լրիվ Քոչարյանի կողմից ստեղծված ֆիկտիվ կուսակցություններից ա: Ոնց ասե՞մ: ԲՀԿ-ն մի քանի տարի հետո...

----------


## Մելիք

> *Մելիք*
> Դավ, ախր էդ ՕԵԿը լրիվ Քոչարյանի կողմից ստեղծված ֆիկտիվ կուսակցություններից ա: Ոնց ասե՞մ: ԲՀԿ-ն մի քանի տարի հետո...


Եթե քո նշած անձը՝ Ք-ն, որևէ ազդեցություն ունենար էդ ուժի վրա, վստահ եմ, որ անձամբ քեզ (ոչ անհայտ մեթոդներով)  կդրդեին ավելի հաճախ խոսել նրանց մասին: Ֆիկտիվ խաղաքարեր այլ տեղերում փնտրիր :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Կներեք, եթե չպատասխանեմ էլ արձագանքներին, զզվել եմ քաղաքական վեճերից, ուղղակի, մտածեցի, որ իմ կարծիքն էլ պիտի հայտնեմ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Եթե քո նշած անձը՝ Ք-ն, որևէ ազդեցություն ունենար էդ ուժի վրա, վստահ եմ, որ անձամբ քեզ (ոչ անհայտ մեթոդներով)  կդրդեին ավելի հաճախ խոսել նրանց մասին: Ֆիկտիվ խաղաքարեր այլ տեղերում փնտրիր


Մարդկանց սրտերում մեռած կուսակցությանը վերակենդանաձնելը բարդ ա: Փոխարենը կան Գեղամյան, Սամվել Բաբայան...

----------


## BusinessMen

Անձամբ ես փոփոխությունների կողմանկից եմ
Սերժ Սարգսյանի և Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի քաղաքականությունները դժվար թե լուրջ տարբերություններ ունենան, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին արդեն տեսել ենք, դաշտը թողնենք մյուսներին…
Անհնար է ասել հաջորդ նախագահի օրոք ավելի լավ կլինի, թե վատ, բայց մի բան կարելի է հաստատ ասել, ով էլ որ լինի, միշտ էլ կլինեն ժողովրդի դժգոհ զանգվածներ և դա անխուսափելի է…
Օրինակ ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, երկիրը ինչպես կկառավարի Արտաշես Գեղամյանը կամ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի հետ կապված իմ կարծիքով ինչ-որ բան այն չէ, նա ինձ թվում է ընդամենը խաղաքար է ուրիշի դաշտում, իսկ Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանի նախագահ դառնալու մասին չեմ էլ ուզում մտածեմ:
Տեսնենք…

----------


## Nyca

> Անձամբ ես փոփոխությունների կողմանկից եմ
> Սերժ Սարգսյանի և Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի քաղաքականությունները դժվար թե լուրջ տարբերություններ ունենան, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին արդեն տեսել ենք, դաշտը թողնենք մյուսներին…


Շատ մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ կարդում եմ Ձեր գրածները /խոսքը վերաբերում է բոլորին/, չդիմացա գայթակղությանը, ուզեցի գրել: Վերնագիրը ամբողջ գրառման սեղմագիրն է:
Ունենք 9 թեկնածու, սկսեմ հերթով դրանց մասին ասել կարծիքս... Ինչպես վերևում նշված է *ԼՏՊ-ին* արդեն տեսել ենք, ես կավելացնեի *Վազգեն Մանուկյանին* էլ ենք արդեն տեսել: Ժամանակին Վազգեն Մանուկյանը շատ մեծ հեղինակություն ուներ, սակայն իմ կարծիքով որոշիչ քայլը չկատարեց և թողեց մեր մեջ միայն խոսացողի տպավորություն: *Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին* էլ ենք տեսել: Ինչպես արդեն նշել եք, ՕԵԿ-ը ԲՀԿ-ի ապագան է, մի տարբերությամբ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը մտածեց, որ կարա մեծ հայտ ներկայացնի, հաշիվներում սխալվել էր, կորցրեց այն ամենը ինչին հասել էր դժվարին ճանապարհով: *ՀՅԴ*- ամենինչ ավելի քան պարզ է, ՀՅԴ-ն ուզում է իր կուսակցության PR-ը ուղղակի ապահովել և ամրապնդել կուսակցության դիրքը հաջորդիվ ընտրություններում, որ իրենց էլ հարցնեք, իրենք էլ չեն հավատում, որ կընտրվեն: *Արտաշես Գեղամյան*, ինչպես ասում են մի մարդ, որը հանուն ժողովրդի ընդունում է և դարձավ ԴՀՈԼ /կարող եք ընթերցել Առավոտ թերթի վերջի մի քանի համարների հրապարակումները/: Մեզ դհոլ միանշանակ պետք չէ: *Սերժ Սարգսյան*- համամիտ չեմ, որ Քոչարյանի և Սերժ Սարգսյանի քաղաքականությունը նույնն է, կարծում եմ, որ նա ընտրվի չի պահպանի Քոչարյանի ուղեգիծը, եթե դա հիմա բացահայտ երևա ամեն ինչ այդքան էլ հարթ չի ընթանա: Քոչարյանի համար Սերժ Սարգսյանը ամենանախընտրելին է, սակայն դա չի նշանակում, որ Ս.Սարգսյանի համար նա գժվում է՝ իմ կարծիքով /որը գուցե սուբյեկտիվ է/: Ինչ մնաց տակը: *Էն տղեն,* որի անունը չգիտեմ, Ղարաբաղում, ինչ-որ դիրք է ունեցել, հասկանալի է, որ դրել է համ ռեկլամ է լինում, համ էլ ձայն է ուզում փախցնի ԼՏՊ-ից /ի դեպ նույն գործով կարծում եմ զբաղված է նաև Արտաշես Գեղամյանը/: Լուրջ չէ, անցանք առաջ: Արդյունքում ունենք միակ ընտրություն՝ Տիգրան Կարապետիչ /երևի ինքն էլ իրա թեկնածությունը դրել է հենց էսպես մտածելով/:
Ցավոք սրտի, ֆորումի հարգելի անդամներ, այլընտրանք չկա, կա ընդամենը  ընտրության մի խելամիտ տարբերակ, որն էլ շատ ցավալի է: Ես կուզենայի, որ մենք ոչ թե ունենայինք, վեց, յոթ, ութ ոչ իրական թեկնածուներ, այլ երեքը, չորսը, ու ունենայիք ընտրելու հնարավորություն: Այս ընտրություններում կարելի է քվեաթերթիկը պատրաստել երկու վանդակից՝
*Սերժ Սարգսյան*
                                              ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆ ԵՄ
                                              ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆ ՉԵՄ

և չծախսել, մեր դժվար ու ծանր աշխատանքով վասկատած գումարները նախագահական ընտրությունների մնացյալ ավելնորդ ծախսերի վրա: Հարցը շատ պարզ կլուծվեր, ովքեր կողմ էին կուրախանային, ովքեր ոչ կտխրեին և ՎԵՐՋ

----------


## voter

> Անձամբ ես փոփոխությունների կողմանկից եմ
> Սերժ Սարգսյանի և Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի քաղաքականությունները դժվար թե լուրջ տարբերություններ ունենան, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին արդեն տեսել ենք, դաշտը թողնենք մյուսներին…
> Անհնար է ասել հաջորդ նախագահի օրոք ավելի լավ կլինի, թե վատ, բայց մի բան կարելի է հաստատ ասել, ով էլ որ լինի, միշտ էլ կլինեն ժողովրդի դժգոհ զանգվածներ և դա անխուսափելի է…
> Օրինակ ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, երկիրը ինչպես կկառավարի Արտաշես Գեղամյանը կամ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի հետ կապված իմ կարծիքով ինչ-որ բան այն չէ, նա ինձ թվում է ընդամենը խաղաքար է ուրիշի դաշտում, իսկ Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանի նախագահ դառնալու մասին չեմ էլ ուզում մտածեմ:
> Տեսնենք…


Հայաստանի առաջին հանրապետությունը ղեկավարվող հիմնականում դաշնակների կողմից, պառլամենտական պետություն էր և հուսով եմ շատերը կգիտակցեն, որ անհրաժեշտ է Մանուկյան–Դաշնակցության ձգտումը աջակցել, այս ընտրություններով սկիզբ դնել Հայաստանի պառլամենտական պետության կարգերի վերականգնմանը։
Դրանից հետո չի լինի ուղղակի ինչ որ մի պապա, թագավոր, որից դժգոհ կամ գոհ, կամ որի վա աղոթէլ է պետք։ 

Ամեն ոք կկարողանա իր նպատակներին ու ցանկությունների մոտ կուսակցության ու անձերի ՀԱՄԱԽՄԲՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ միջոցով իր հարցերը լուծել։

Հիմա դա շատերը համարում են անիմաստ, քանի որ համոզված են,որ կա պապա, պրեզիդենտ, որը միևնույնն է անելու այնպես ինչպես կցանկանա, դրանից էլ բոլորի առհամարանքը քաղաքական գործիչներին ու ինքնանպատակ ձգտումը դառնալ պապա , պրեզիդենտ կամ այդ միապետի մոտիկ, ծանոթ, բարեկամ, այլապես ամենատարրական հարցեր անգամ լուծել չես կարող...

----------


## Վիշապ

Ցավոք այստեղ այլ տարբերակ չունենք, բացի… դե ո՞վ է այդ զարգացած, կիրթ,  դիվանագետ ծերուկը, որը երևի միակն է, որ հասկանում է քաղաքականությունից  :Wink: 
Մնացածները տիկնիկներ են… :Tongue:

----------


## P.S.

> Հայաստանի առաջին հանրապետությունը ղեկավարվող հիմնականում դաշնակների կողմից, պառլամենտական պետություն էր և հուսով եմ շատերը կգիտակցեն, որ անհրաժեշտ է Մանուկյան–Դաշնակցության ձգտումը աջակցել, այս ընտրություններով սկիզբ դնել Հայաստանի պառլամենտական պետության կարգերի վերականգնմանը։
> Դրանից հետո չի լինի ուղղակի ինչ որ մի պապա, թագավոր, որից դժգոհ կամ գոհ, կամ որի վա աղոթէլ է պետք։ 
> 
> Ամեն ոք կկարողանա իր նպատակներին ու ցանկությունների մոտ կուսակցության ու անձերի ՀԱՄԱԽՄԲՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ միջոցով իր հարցերը լուծել։
> 
> Հիմա դա շատերը համարում են անիմաստ, քանի որ համոզված են,որ կա պապա, պրեզիդենտ, որը միևնույնն է անելու այնպես ինչպես կցանկանա, դրանից էլ բոլորի առհամարանքը քաղաքական գործիչներին ու ինքնանպատակ ձգտումը դառնալ պապա , պրեզիդենտ կամ այդ միապետի մոտիկ, ծանոթ, բարեկամ, այլապես ամենատարրական հարցեր անգամ լուծել չես կարող...


Ինչ է նշանակում համախմբությո՞ւն...սա նոր քաղաքագիտական տերմին է՞, գուցե անգլերենից ուղղակիորեն է թարգմանված....

----------


## voter

> Շատ մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ կարդում եմ Ձեր գրածները /խոսքը վերաբերում է բոլորին/, չդիմացա գայթակղությանը, ուզեցի գրել: Վերնագիրը ամբողջ գրառման սեղմագիրն է:
> Ունենք 9 թեկնածու, սկսեմ հերթով դրանց մասին ասել կարծիքս... Ինչպես վերևում նշված է *ԼՏՊ-ին* արդեն տեսել ենք, ես կավելացնեի *Վազգեն Մանուկյանին* էլ ենք արդեն տեսել: Ժամանակին Վազգեն Մանուկյանը շատ մեծ հեղինակություն ուներ, սակայն իմ կարծիքով որոշիչ քայլը չկատարեց և թողեց մեր մեջ միայն խոսացողի տպավորություն: *Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին* էլ ենք տեսել: Ինչպես արդեն նշել եք, ՕԵԿ-ը ԲՀԿ-ի ապագան է, մի տարբերությամբ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը մտածեց, որ կարա մեծ հայտ ներկայացնի, հաշիվներում սխալվել էր, կորցրեց այն ամենը ինչին հասել էր դժվարին ճանապարհով: *ՀՅԴ*- ամենինչ ավելի քան պարզ է, ՀՅԴ-ն ուզում է իր կուսակցության PR-ը ուղղակի ապահովել և ամրապնդել կուսակցության դիրքը հաջորդիվ ընտրություններում, որ իրենց էլ հարցնեք, իրենք էլ չեն հավատում, որ կընտրվեն: *Արտաշես Գեղամյան*, ինչպես ասում են մի մարդ, որը հանուն ժողովրդի ընդունում է և դարձավ ԴՀՈԼ /կարող եք ընթերցել Առավոտ թերթի վերջի մի քանի համարների հրապարակումները/: Մեզ դհոլ միանշանակ պետք չէ: *Սերժ Սարգսյան*- համամիտ չեմ, որ Քոչարյանի և Սերժ Սարգսյանի քաղաքականությունը նույնն է, կարծում եմ, որ նա ընտրվի չի պահպանի Քոչարյանի ուղեգիծը, եթե դա հիմա բացահայտ երևա ամեն ինչ այդքան էլ հարթ չի ընթանա: Քոչարյանի համար Սերժ Սարգսյանը ամենանախընտրելին է, սակայն դա չի նշանակում, որ Ս.Սարգսյանի համար նա գժվում է՝ իմ կարծիքով /որը գուցե սուբյեկտիվ է/: Ինչ մնաց տակը: *Էն տղեն,* որի անունը չգիտեմ, Ղարաբաղում, ինչ-որ դիրք է ունեցել, հասկանալի է, որ դրել է համ ռեկլամ է լինում, համ էլ ձայն է ուզում փախցնի ԼՏՊ-ից /ի դեպ նույն գործով կարծում եմ զբաղված է նաև Արտաշես Գեղամյանը/: Լուրջ չէ, անցանք առաջ: Արդյունքում ունենք միակ ընտրություն՝ Տիգրան Կարապետիչ /երևի ինքն էլ իրա թեկնածությունը դրել է հենց էսպես մտածելով/:
> Ցավոք սրտի, ֆորումի հարգելի անդամներ, այլընտրանք չկա, կա ընդամենը  ընտրության մի խելամիտ տարբերակ, որն էլ շատ ցավալի է: Ես կուզենայի, որ մենք ոչ թե ունենայինք, վեց, յոթ, ութ ոչ իրական թեկնածուներ, այլ երեքը, չորսը, ու ունենայիք ընտրելու հնարավորություն: Այս ընտրություններում կարելի է քվեաթերթիկը պատրաստել երկու վանդակից՝
> *Սերժ Սարգսյան*
>                                               ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆ ԵՄ
>                                               ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆ ՉԵՄ
> 
> և չծախսել, մեր դժվար ու ծանր աշխատանքով վասկատած գումարները նախագահական ընտրությունների մնացյալ ավելնորդ ծախսերի վրա: Հարցը շատ պարզ կլուծվեր, ովքեր կողմ էին կուրախանային, ովքեր ոչ կտխրեին և ՎԵՐՋ


Սերժ Սարգսյանը չի կարող այն գիծը չընտրել որի ստեղծագերծությունն է նա։ Այդ գիծը նրան ծնել է ու այդ գծի հիման վրա նրան պատրաստվում են ձայներ ապահովվել։ Այն որ նա ոչինչ չի փոխելու ու իրավունք էլ չունի փոխի ու ցանկություն էլ չունի ըստ իր էության, ապացուցվեց ազգային ժողովի ընտրությամբ։ Իրեն աջակցող «կուսակցությունը» ավելի քան անհրաժեշտ ձայներ ունի որ ցանկացած օրենք ու նախաձեռնություն անցկացնի, բայց նույնիսկ մեկ նախարար չի փոխվել ուր մնաց միապետական այդ բուրգը, որ ստեղծված է Հայաստանում նա որոշի շարժել, կմնա դրա փլատակների տակ։  Ինքնախաբեությամբ մի զբաղվեք ու բրեժնևյան հեքիաթները պահեք սառնարանում, դրանցից շատ վատ հոտ է գալիս, հին են վաղուց հոտել են....

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց



> Ինչ է նշանակում համախմբությո՞ւն...սա նոր քաղաքագիտական տերմին է՞, գուցե անգլերենից ուղղակիորեն է թարգմանված....


Անգլերենի առումով կարլեի է coalition կոալիցիա որպես համախմբություն օգտագործել։  Չնայած ես ավելի լայնածավալ իմաստով եմ ասում, դա կարող են լինել մարդկանց միություններ, սպորտային, արհեստակցական, ակումբ...  Միևնույն հետաքրքրություններ ունեցող մարդկանց մի խումբ, որը իր խոսափող կարող է դարցնել ու առաջ տանել մի պատգամավորի այն հարյուրներին, որոնք որոշում են պառլամենտական պետությունում նիստ ու կացը։  Այսօր պառլամենտականը ճղճիմ ծառա է ինչ որ մի ԱՆՁԻ և ոչ նրանց ով իրեն ընտրել է, քանի որ ԱՆՁԸ կարող է անել ավելին քան ընտրողը։  Վերացնելքվ ԱՆՁԻ պաշտոնը ճղճիմ ծառաներին իրենց տեր ունենալուց ենք զրկում, այսինքն ստիպված պիտի լինեն պատասխանատվություն վերձնել իրենք և ոչ թե ինչ որ մի պրեզիդենտ, որին ոչ մի կոնկրետ մարդկանց խումբ չի ընտրում, որ այդ կոնկրետ մարդկանց խումբն էլ պահանջ ներկայացնի, միշտ ԱՏՄԱԶԿԱ կա սկսած Լևոնի ժամանակներից «դուք իմ բոլոր ընտրողներին չեք ներկայացնում ուրեմն ձեր ասածը դեռ բոլորի ուզածը չէ» ու արդյունքում ոչ մեկ չի կարող ապացուցել, որ նա է հենց ընտրողը, միայն նույն կալիբրի ԱՆՁ պիտի դառնաս, որ կարողանաս քոնը առաջ տանել, Քոչարյանը 98-ին Վազգեն Սարգսյանի հիման վրա դարձավ այդպիսինը։  Դրանից էլ հաբռգել էր Լևոնը այն ժամանակ, հիմա էլ Ռոբերտը ու Սերժը նույնպես այլընտրանք չունի պիտի հաբռգի, որ այդ պաշտոնին տիրի, այդ պաշտոնը հաբռգելու պաշտոն է, ժողովրդին ծառայել այնտեղ անհնրար է, առնվազն այն պատճառով, որ պարզ չի թե ով է այդ ժողովուրդը, որ իրեն պրեզիդենտ է սարքել...  Իսկ պատգամավորին առավելագույնը տաս հազար ձայնով են ընտրում ու ըատ կոնկրետ կարելի բացահայտել իրենով գոհ են թե ոչ։

----------


## Ancord

Խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ 
http://hetq.am/arm/politics/7372/

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ 
> http://hetq.am/arm/politics/7372/


Իսկ ես այսօր՝ գործից վերադառնալուց, http://hetq.am/arm/politics/7344/ կնայեմ դիվիդիով  :Smile:

----------


## Ancord

> Իսկ ես այսօր՝ գործից վերադառնալուց, http://hetq.am/arm/politics/7344/ կնայեմ դիվիդիով


Սիրելի Քաղաքացի, դու երևի ելույթը կնայես :Smile: , իսկ Հետքի այդ էջում, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը պատասխանել է ընթերցողների հարցերին:

----------


## Վիշապ

Պարոն Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ճիշտ բաներ շատ է ասում, և միայն… Ճիշտ բաներ ասելով ղեկավար չեն լինում, դրա համար պետք է հզոր անհատականություն լինել՝ կայուն սկզբունքներով։ Իսկ Պարոն Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իմ կարծիքով թույլ լիդեր է, թույլ կառավարիչ, նրա կուսակցությունը թույլ կուսակցություն է, նրա հայացքները երերուն են, այսինքն նա կարծում է որ այսպես պիտի լինի, բայց թող ընտրի ժողովուրդը, նա կարծում է որ այնպես պիտի լինի, բայց դա ցույց կտա ժամանակը… «պառլամենտական իշխանություն…»՝ մեզ պետք է հիմա հզոր լիդեր, իրավունքի պաշտպան ու դիկտատոր, իսկ պառլամենտական պետություն դառնալը հիմա մեզ համար շատ շուտ է, հիմիկվա ազգային ժողովը կամ դրա պես մի այլը երկրի ղեկավա՞ր, սարսափելի կլինի… «մենք հաղթել ենք պատերազմում…»՝ կոպիտ սխալ է, մենք հաղթել ենք հակամարտությունում, զինված կռվի մեջ, ոչ պատերազմում, հակառակ դեպքում ու՞ր է հաշտության պայմանագիրը :Cool: ։ Իրականում պատերազմը դեռ շարունակվում է, ժամանակավոր զինադադար է հիմա։ Չէ եղբայր, միշտ չէ, որ ճիշտը ասողի ետևից է պետք գնալ, ասելն ուրիշ է, գործելն՝ ուրիշ։

----------


## Ancord

> Պարոն Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ճիշտ բաներ շատ է ասում, և միայն… Ճիշտ բաներ ասելով ղեկավար չեն լինում, դրա համար պետք է հզոր անհատականություն լինել՝ կայուն սկզբունքներով։ Իսկ Պարոն Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իմ կարծիքով թույլ լիդեր է, թույլ կառավարիչ, նրա կուսակցությունը թույլ կուսակցություն է, նրա հայացքները երերուն են, այսինքն նա կարծում է որ այսպես պիտի լինի, բայց թող ընտրի ժողովուրդը, նա կարծում է որ այնպես պիտի լինի, բայց դա ցույց կտա ժամանակը… «պառլամենտական իշխանություն…»՝ մեզ պետք է հիմա հզոր լիդեր, իրավունքի պաշտպան ու դիկտատոր, իսկ պառլամենտական պետություն դառնալը հիմա մեզ համար շատ շուտ է, հիմիկվա ազգային ժողովը կամ դրա պես մի այլը երկրի ղեկավա՞ր, սարսափելի կլինի… «մենք հաղթել ենք պատերազմում…»՝ կոպիտ սխալ է, մենք հաղթել ենք հակամարտությունում, զինված կռվի մեջ, ոչ պատերազմում, հակառակ դեպքում ու՞ր է հաշտության պայմանագիրը։ Իրականում պատերազմը դեռ շարունակվում է, ժամանակավոր զինադադար է հիմա։ Չէ եղբայր, միշտ չէ, որ ճիշտը ասողի ետևից է պետք գնալ, ասելն ուրիշ է, գործելն՝ ուրիշ։


Ես ավաղ  չեմ տեսել նրանից ուժեղ անհատականություն և կայուն սկզբունքներ ունեցող մարդ համենայն դեպս քաղաքական դաշտում: Կարող է դուք ուժեղ անհատականություն ասելով հասկանում եք բեղերով, ահեղ դեմքով, բռունցքը սեղանին խփող անձնավորություն, դա “հայ տղամարդու” ձեր կերպարն է երևի, որը սակայն մի չնչին բանից կարող է կոտրվել և կորցնել իր բոլոր սկզբունքները և որը ուժեղ է միայն թույլի կողքին:

Ինչ վերաբերում է, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, միշտ շեշտում է ժողովուրդ  և ազատություն բառերըը, ճիշտն ասած ես հենց էդպիսի նախագահ եմ ուզում տեսնել,  ու բռնապետ երբեք չեմ ուզում, ես ուզում եմ ազատ ու ժողովրդավարական երկրում ապրել, այլ ոչ թե Ուզբեկստանի նման մի երկրում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես ավաղ  չեմ տեսել նրանից ուժեղ անհատականություն և կայուն սկզբունքներ ունեցող մարդ համենայն դեպս քաղաքական դաշտում: Կարող է դուք ուժեղ անհատականություն ասելով հասկանում եք բեղերով, ահեղ դեմքով, բռունցքը սեղանին խփող անձնավորություն, դա “հայ տղամարդու” ձեր կերպարն է երևի, որը սակայն մի չնչին բանից կարող է կոտրվել և կորցնել իր բոլոր սկզբունքները և որը ուժեղ է միայն թույլի կողքին:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, միշտ շեշտում է ժողովուրդ  և ազատություն բառերըը, ճիշտն ասած ես հենց էդպիսի նախագահ եմ ուզում տեսնել,  ու բռնապետ երբեք չեմ ուզում, ես ուզում եմ ազատ ու ժողովրդավարական երկրում ապրել, այլ ոչ թե Ուզբեկստանի նման մի երկրում:


Ես կարծես թե ակնարկել եմ,  թե որն է թուլությունը, ինչ վերաբերում է ժողովուրդ և ազատություն բառերին, ապա Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը փողոցներում ինչքան ժամանակ է գոռում է այդ բառերը… հետո՞ ինչ… Դուք էլ կարող եք շեշտել շատ բառեր :Wink:  
Հ.Գ. հայ տղամարդու կերպարի մասին ես չեմ մտածել, դրա մասին թող հայ կանայք մտածեն :Tongue: , ես քաղաքագետի մասին եմ խոսում :Cool:

----------


## Ancord

> Ես կարծես թե ակնարկել եմ,  թե որն է թուլությունը, ինչ վերաբերում է ժողովուրդ և ազատություն բառերին, ապա Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը փողոցներում ինչքան ժամանակ է գոռում է այդ բառերը… հետո՞ ինչ… Դուք էլ կարող եք շեշտել շատ բառեր 
> Հ.Գ. հայ տղամարդու կերպարի մասին ես չեմ մտածել, դրա մասին թող հայ կանայք մտածեն, ես քաղաքագետի մասին եմ խոսում


Երևի ուշադիր չեք կարդացել ելույթը, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը չի ասում հենց հիմա անցնենք պառլամենտական կառավարման, և երկրորդ ես չեմ կարծում, որ եթե ցանկանում ես ժողովրդի կարծիքը հաշվի առնել, դա կամ թուլության նշան է, կամ էլ երերուն մտքերի առկայության նշան է: Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ, կարևորը որ մարդ իր կյանքով ապացուցի, որ ինքը ժողովրդավար է , Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը կարող է ասել ազատություն և ժողովրդավարություն բառերը, բայց իր թերթում քլնգի բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր չեն կիսում իր կարծիքները:  :

----------


## Dayana

Վայ ես էլ գիտեի մենակ ես եմ Տիգրան Կարապետյանին քվեարկել  :Sad:  ափսոս  :LOL:

----------


## Արամ

Ես քեռուս եմ ընտրելու…

----------


## Artgeo

Հայաստանում փորձարկվող մեթոդը գործածվեց Ռուսաստանում:

Պուտին - Քոչարյան
Մեդվեդեվ - Սարգսյան
Եդինայա Ռոսիա - ՀՀԿ
Սպռավեդլիվայա Ռոսիա - ԲՀԿ

Կա՞ որևէ մեկը, ով կասկածում է, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի նախագահ ընտրվելու դեպքում Քոչարյանը կդառնա վարչապետ:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Հայաստանում փորձարկվող մեթոդը գործածվեց Ռուսաստանում:
> 
> Պուտին - Քոչարյան
> Մեդվեդեվ - Սարգսյան
> Եդինայա Ռոսիա - ՀՀԿ
> Սպռավեդլիվայա Ռոսիա - ԲՀԿ
> 
> Կա՞ որևէ մեկը, ով կասկածում է, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի նախագահ ընտրվելու դեպքում Քոչարյանը կդառնա վարչապետ:


Այո ես կասկածում եմ: Նա ՀՀԿ անդամ չէ, առավել ևս նա չի պատկանում որևէ կուսակցության՝ անկուսակցական է:
Քոչարյանը երբ խոսում է Լևոնի մասին, որ Լևոնի ինքնառաջադրումը անիմաստ է, քանի որ, «եթե կուսակցություն չունի, մարդիկ ի՞նչ իմանան նրա ծրագրերը»:

Մեկը լիներ ասեր, «բա դո՞ւ որ կուսակցությունից ես»  :Lol2: 

Ամեն դեպքում ոչ ոք չի թողնի Հայաստանում կատարվի այն ինչ կատարվեց ՌԴ-ում  :Bad:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Պուտին ահագին ժողովրդականութիւն ունի Ռուսիայում:
Իսկ եթէ նա հեռանում է նախագահական պաշտօնից, լոկ սահմանադրական տրամադրութիւնը յարգելու համար է: 
Ինչն է ձեռնտու Հայաստանին, թո՞յլ Ռուսաստան թէ ուժեղը:
Կարծիքովս, ո'չ թոյլ այնքա՜ն, որ չկարողանայ իր պարտականութիւնը կատարել տարածքում, եւ ոչ ուժեղ այնքա՜ն որ մտածի վերականգնել ԽՍՀՄ-ը. մի նոր անուան տակ:
Եթէ Ռուսաստանը տկարանայ անքա՜ն, նրան տեղը փոխարինողներ կը լինեն:
Հայաստանը հաւասարակշիռ քաղաքականութիւն է վարում, արեւելքի եւ արեւմուտքի հանդէպ:
 Որեւէ նախագահ, որ ընտրուի, պէտք չէ անտեսի Ռուսաստանը, Նատոն (Ա.Մ.Ն.), Ե.Մ.ը, այլ խօսքով՝ շարունակելու է այժմեան արտաքին քաղաքականութիւնը:

Այս թեման ստեղծողը, մի կերպ երկրորդ փուլի թո'ղ վերածի քուէարկութիւնը:

----------


## BOBO

> Վայ ես էլ գիտեի մենակ ես եմ Տիգրան Կարապետյանին քվեարկել  ափսոս


Բա ես ինչ ասեմ :Sad: 
 :LOL:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Պուտին ահագին ժողովրդականութիւն ունի Ռուսիայում:
> Իսկ եթէ նա հեռանում է նախագահական պաշտօնից, լոկ սահմանադրական տրամադրութիւնը յարգելու համար է: 
> Ինչն է ձեռնտու Հայաստանին, թո՞յլ Ռուսաստան թէ ուժեղը:
> Կարծիքովս, ո'չ թոյլ այնքա՜ն, որ չկարողանայ իր պարտականութիւնը կատարել տարածքում, եւ ոչ ուժեղ այնքա՜ն որ մտածի վերականգնել ԽՍՀՄ-ը. մի նոր անուան տակ:
> Եթէ Ռուսաստանը տկարանայ անքա՜ն, նրան տեղը փոխարինողներ կը լինեն:
> Հայաստանը հաւասարակշիռ քաղաքականութիւն է վարում, արեւելքի եւ արեւմուտքի հանդէպ:
>  Որեւէ նախագահ, որ ընտրուի, պէտք չէ անտեսի Ռուսաստանը, Նատոն (Ա.Մ.Ն.), Ե.Մ.ը, այլ խօսքով՝ շարունակելու է այժմեան արտաքին քաղաքականութիւնը:
> 
> Այս թեման ստեղծողը, մի կերպ երկրորդ փուլի թո'ղ վերածի քուէարկութիւնը:


Պուտինը Ռուսաստանում ժողովրդավարություն չունի: Նա ուզում է հետ բերել ստալինյան ռեժիմը, բայց փորձում է սահմանադրության մեջ մնալ: Հայաստանին ռուսական դիկտատուրա պետք չէ, եթե Ռուսաստանն է պետք, ապա այդ Ռուսաստանը պետք է լինի արդար դեմոկրատական երկիր, որը բացակայում է ներկա ՌԴ-ում:
Հայաստանը հավասարակշիռ ոչինչ չի անում (հատուկ Պանդուխտի համար՝ ոչինչ է անում): Հայաստանում քաղաքականություն չկա, ամբողջովին օլիգարխիա է: Իսկ արտաքին քաղաքականությունը, դա ուղղակի խափեբայություն է օտար երկրների հանդեպ: Կեղծ փաստարկներ՝ երկնիշ թվով աճող տնտեսություն:

Համաձայն եմ, որ Հայաստանի որևէ նախագահի դեպքում չպետք է անտեսվեն մեծ տերությունները: Բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ պետք է մուրացկանություն անել կամ սպասել այդ երկրների թելադրանքին:
Հիշենք, որ Հայաստանը ազատ և անկախ պետություն է:

----------


## Ra$Ta

Չէի մտել էս թեման , քվյարկեցի , բաից չէի սպսում սենց արդյունքների :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Բա ես ինչ ասեմ


Ոչինչ էլ մի ասա , հիմա մենք երկուսով ենք ու մենք կհաղթենք  :Wink:  Դե մնացած թեկնածուների համախոհներ դիմացեք  :Diablo:  մենք գալիս ենք գրավելու նախագահական աթոռը  :Goblin:   :Lol2:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Պուտին ահագին ժողովրդականութիւն ունի Ռուսիայում:


Դու փաստորեն Ռուսաստանի մասին ևս դատում ես հեռուստատեսությունից ստացված լուրերի հիման վրա:

Մտիր Ռուսական ֆորումներ և նոր կիմանաս թե ինչ "ժողովրդականություն" ունի Պուտինը:

----------


## voter

> Պարոն Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ճիշտ բաներ շատ է ասում, և միայն… Ճիշտ բաներ ասելով ղեկավար չեն լինում, դրա համար պետք է հզոր անհատականություն լինել՝ կայուն սկզբունքներով։ ...


Սրանից հետևություն, ԼՏՊ-ն միայն ճիշտ բաներ չի ասում,նաև ստում է .... :Hands Up:  Լոգիկա 8-րդ Դ դասարանցիների համար... :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Ես ավաղ  չեմ տեսել նրանից ուժեղ անհատականություն և կայուն սկզբունքներ ունեցող մարդ համենայն դեպս քաղաքական դաշտում: Կարող է դուք ուժեղ անհատականություն ասելով հասկանում եք բեղերով, ահեղ դեմքով, բռունցքը սեղանին խփող անձնավորություն, դա “հայ տղամարդու” ձեր կերպարն է երևի, որը սակայն մի չնչին բանից կարող է կոտրվել և կորցնել իր բոլոր սկզբունքները և որը ուժեղ է միայն թույլի կողքին:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, միշտ շեշտում է ժողովուրդ  և ազատություն բառերըը, ճիշտն ասած ես հենց էդպիսի նախագահ եմ ուզում տեսնել,  ու բռնապետ երբեք չեմ ուզում, ես ուզում եմ ազատ ու ժողովրդավարական երկրում ապրել, այլ ոչ թե Ուզբեկստանի նման մի երկրում:


 :Hands Up:  միայն այն, որ մարդը - Մանուկյանը, չի փախնում պատասպանատվությունից ու հետևողական ու սկզբունքայնորեն այսքան տարի տանում է իր գիծը ու չի պախկվում քարանձավներում 10 տարի մեկել մի հոպլաով,որոշում դուրս գալ ու ամեն ինչ փոխել, արդեն արժանի է գովասանքի։

Արժեք է ՀԵՏԵՎՈՂԱԿԱՆՈՐԵՆ սկզբունքները առաջ տանելն է, պառլամենտականությունը, որին վաղ թէ ուշ վերադառնալու ենք, մեխված է Մանուկյանի սզբունքների մեջ...

Ինչ է մեխված մյուս գործիչների սկզբունքների մեջ, եթե ընդհանրապես նրանք սկզբունքներ ունեն - կարելի է իմանալ՞՞՞՞????

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Քաղաքացիի խօսքէն



> Պուտինը Ռուսաստանում ժողովրդավարություն չունի: Նա ուզում է հետ բերել ստալինյան ռեժիմը, բայց փորձում է սահմանադրության մեջ մնալ: Հայաստանին ռուսական դիկտատուրա պետք չէ, եթե Ռուսաստանն է պետք, ապա այդ Ռուսաստանը պետք է լինի արդար դեմոկրատական երկիր, որը բացակայում է ներկա ՌԴ-ում:
> Հայաստանը հավասարակշիռ ոչինչ չի անում (հատուկ Պանդուխտի համար՝ ոչինչ է անում): Հայաստանում քաղաքականություն չկա, ամբողջովին օլիգարխիա է: Իսկ արտաքին քաղաքականությունը, դա ուղղակի խափեբայություն է օտար երկրների հանդեպ: Կեղծ փաստարկներ՝ երկնիշ թվով աճող տնտեսություն:
> Համաձայն եմ, որ Հայաստանի որևէ նախագահի դեպքում չպետք է անտեսվեն մեծ տերությունները: Բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ պետք է մուրացկանություն անել կամ սպասել այդ երկրների թելադրանքին:
> Հիշենք, որ Հայաստանը ազատ և անկախ պետություն է:


Ռուսաստանին ինչ է պէտք, թող որոշեն այդ երկրի քաղաքացիները: Ամէնաժողովրդավար երկրի մէջ իսկ, կարելի է հանդիպիլ իշխանութեան ընդդիմադիր քաղաքական գործիչներու: Կը յիշեմ երբ ահաբեկչութեան դէմ կը պայքարեր Պուտինն ու իր նախորդները, ամերիկացիք եւ խօսնակներն անոր, ժողովրդավարութեան դասեր կուտային Ռուսիոյ: Երկու չափ երկու կշիռ այստեղ ալ կայ:
Տողերուս հեղինակը բացառապէս հայամէտ լինելով, Ռուսաստանը կը տեսնէ որպէս արգելակ համաթուրան եւ ահաբեկչական զարգացող խմորումներու դէմ:
Աւելի քան երկու միլիոն հայութեան գոյութիւնը այնտեղ, առաւել եւս նիւթական անհամեմատելի հոսքը այդտեղ բանող հայրենակիցներէ, տնտեսական շնչառութեան անգնահատելի օդափոխութիւն է կիսաշրջափակուած Հայաստանին:
Հայաստանի նման փոքր իրկրի հաւանական դաշնակից թէ տեսնէի նոյնինքն թուրքիան, կը լինէի առաջին քաջալերը: Այս է պատմութիւնը, եւ իր փորձառութիւնը:
Թեմայէն շեղիլ չէի ուզեր, բայց Արտգէոն այս քանիերորդ անգամն է օրինակ կը բերէ Ռուսիան:
Կըսես՝ «Հայաստանը Պանդուխտի համար ոչինչ կընէ»: Համաձայն չեմ ասածիդ:
Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականութիւնը քիչ մը աւելի ինքնապաշտպանական եթէ լինի, ոչ ոք մեզ կը մեղադրէ յարձակողականութեամբ: Ջուղհայի ոչնչացեալ իւրաքանչիւր խաչքարի փշրանքի համար հաշիւ պէտք էր պահանջել: Ինչ վերաբերի «ոլիգարխիային», եթէ այս բառը հայերէնով փոխարինէք լաւ կըլլայ այլեւս: Դարձեալ ազգային պետական քաղաքականութեանը կը խառնէք փտածութիւնը:
Երկնիշ թիւով աճը շա՜տ բնական է անկումից կանգնող տնտեսութեանց համար: 
Այո Հայաստանը Ազատ եւ Անկախ երկիր է: Աւելի Ազատ եւ Անկախ կըլլայ եթէ ժողովուրդը անմնացորդ նուիրուի պետութեան ամրացմանը:
Զոր օրինակ ինչ լաւ կըլլայ, եթէ ողջ հայ ժողովուրդը ոտքի ելնէ եւ բարձագոչ յիշեցնէ աշխարհին. Արցախի եւ արցախահայութեան ազատ եւ անկախ ապրելու իրաւունքի մասին: Կարծեմ ողջ հայութիւնը համաձայն է այս գծով:
///
Atheistի խօսքից.-



> Դու փաստորեն Ռուսաստանի մասին ևս դատում ես հեռուստատեսությունից ստացված լուրերի հիման վրա:
> Մտիր Ռուսական ֆորումներ և նոր կիմանաս թե ինչ "ժողովրդականություն" ունի Պուտինը:


Հայաստանի վերաբերեալ տեղեկութիւնս համարում էիք Հայլուրի ծնունդ: Ի տխրութիւն քեզ ասեմ, հայերէնը միակ լեզուն չէ որ հասկանում եմ, իսկ Ռուսաստանի հզօրացման եւ հարստացման մասին խօսում են առաջին հերթին նրա մրցակիցները միջազգային քաղաքականութեան ասպարէզում:
Այո, ռուսական ժողովուրդները յանձինս Պուտինի գտան այն ցարը, ում վաղուց փնտրում էին: Զարմանալի չէ երբ ծայրայեղ աջից, ծայրայեղ ձախ. աջակցում են նրան:

----------


## Վիշապ

Հարգելի voter, ինձ թվում է Դուք նույնականացնում եք սկզբունքները խոսքերի հետ։ Նույն խոսքերը երկար տարիներ ասելը դա դեռ սկզբունք չի, քանի բանը գործելուն չի հասել։ Ներկա պահին Տեր–Պետրոսյանը ժողովուրդ հավագելով միտինգներ է կազմակերպում, իսկ Ձեր սիրելին բավարարվում է ընթերցողների հարցերին համեստորեն on-line պատասխանելով։ Միայն կարող է սխալվել այն մարդը, ով ինչ–որ բան անում է, իսկ ոչինչ չանողը բնականաբար չի սխալվում։ 
«Պետք է փոխել, այսինչ բանն է պետք անել, այնինչ բանը մենք իզուր արեցինք, ինձ որ լսեիք այլ կերպ կանեիք, ես ժամանակին ԱՍԵԼ եմ այս և այն…»  խոսքեր, «սկզբունքներ», իսկ սարը տեղից չի շարժվում։ Դուք հավատում եք խոսքին, իսկ ես հավատում եմ գործին։ Իսկ «պախկվելու» առիթ կամ պատճառ ինչու՞ պիտի ոչինչ չանողը ունենա (չեմ քննարկում պախկվել–չպախկվելը քանզի դա անիմաստ բան է)։
Պառլամենտականությունը դա կայացած ժողովրդավարական զարգացած պետության կառավարման ձև է իմ կարծիքով, իսկ հիմա մենք այդ պարը դեռևս չենք կարող պարել։ Միայն պատկերացրեք հիմիկվա Ագզային Ժողովը մեզ կառավարիչ ու բացատրեք թե այդ կոճակ սեղմողներից ի՞նչ կառավարիչ դուրս կգա։ Սա Պարոնի իմիջային ստեղծագործություններից է, գործնականում 0 գաղափար։ :Tongue:

----------


## Ancord

> Հարգելի voter, ինձ թվում է Դուք նույնականացնում եք սկզբունքները խոսքերի հետ։ Նույն խոսքերը երկար տարիներ ասելը դա դեռ սկզբունք չի, քանի բանը գործելուն չի հասել։ Ներկա պահին Տեր–Պետրոսյանը ժողովուրդ հավագելով միտինգներ է կազմակերպում, իսկ Ձեր սիրելին բավարարվում է ընթերցողների հարցերին համեստորեն on-line պատասխանելով։ Միայն կարող է սխալվել այն մարդը, ով ինչ–որ բան անում է, իսկ ոչինչ չանողը բնականաբար չի սխալվում։ 
> «Պետք է փոխել, այսինչ բանն է պետք անել, այնինչ բանը մենք իզուր արեցինք, ինձ որ լսեիք այլ կերպ կանեիք, ես ժամանակին ԱՍԵԼ եմ այս և այն…»  խոսքեր, «սկզբունքներ», իսկ սարը տեղից չի շարժվում։ Դուք հավատում եք խոսքին, իսկ ես հավատում եմ գործին։ Իսկ «պախկվելու» առիթ կամ պատճառ ինչու՞ պիտի ոչինչ չանողը ունենա (չեմ քննարկում պախկվել–չպախկվելը քանզի դա անիմաստ բան է)։
> Պառլամենտականությունը դա կայացած ժողովրդավարական զարգացած պետության 
> կառավարման ձև է իմ կարծիքով, իսկ հիմա մենք այդ պարը դեռևս չենք կարող պարել։ Միայն պատկերացրեք հիմիկվա Ագզային Ժողովը մեզ կառավարիչ ու բացատրեք թե այդ կոճակ սեղմողներից ի՞նչ կառավարիչ դուրս կգա։ Սա Պարոնի իմիջային ստեղծագործություններից է, գործնականում 0 գաղափար։


Միտինգ կազմակերպելը դա սկզբունք է?  :Think:  Իսկ այդ որ սկզբունքով 1995, 1996թ.-ին ԼՏՊ-ն գերեզման դրեց ժողովրդավարությունը?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Միտինգ կազմակերպելը դա սկզբունք է?  Իսկ այդ որ սկզբունքով 1995, 1996թ.-ին ԼՏՊ-ն գերեզման դրեց ժողովրդավարությունը?


Միտինգ կազմակերպելը դա գործ է, ես այդպիսի բան չեմ ասել թե դա սկզբունք է, սկզբունքն այն է որ կարելի է ցանկացած խոսքի մեջ տարբեր իմաստներ որոնել, շուռումուռ տալ ինչպես գրողի օգտին, այնպես էլ ընդդեմ գրողի :Tongue:  Իսկ եթե լուրջ, դուք կարծում եք, թե մինչև այդ թվերը ժողովրդավարությու՞ն էր, հետո ԼՏՊ–ն դրան վերջ տվե՞ց մի օրվա մեջ։ Արդյո՞ք մենք հայերս այս պետության մեջ պատրաստ ենք ժողովրդավարության։ Ես չեմ կարծում։ Մենք դեռ բավականին թափթփված ենք մեր պետական հայացքների ու գործելակերպի մեջ, չափից դուրս անձնապաշտ, դեռ շատերս մեր տան պատերից դուրս հայրենիք ու պետություն չենք պատկերացնում։ Մենք ըստ իս պիտի սկսեինք դիկտատուրայից, անցներ մի 10-30 տարի մինչև հասկանայինք թե ինչ բան է անկախ պետության տեր ու տիրական լինելը, որ արդեն մեզ տեր զգայինք ոչ թե մեր տան ու դրա դիմացի մետրանոց մետլախի, այլ նաև շքամուտքի, փողոցի, թաղամասի, քաղաքի, պետության։ Ի՞նչ ժողովրդավարություն, այդ ու՞ր է այդ վարող ժողովուրդը, ԺԵԿ–ի 500 դրամով տեղեկանք տպո՞ղը, թե՞ նրան 10000 դրամ կաշառք տվողը արագ գրանցման համար, շենքի դիմաց ծանոթ–մանոթով գարաժ սարքո՞ղը, թե՞ թաղի լավ տղի համար աշխատող «ավտոստայանշիկ» փող հավագողը, Երթուղայինի գծի ագահ տե՞րը, թե՞ երթուղայինի քաղաքացիներին «կարտոլի մեշոկ»–ի տեղ դրած ու մեքենայի մեջ խցկած վարորդը, թե՞ իրենց նույն «մեշոկ»–ի տեղ դրած ուղեվորները, այդ ո՞ր մեկն է երկիրը որպես սեփականություն տեսնողը, իսկ ով էլ տեսնում է, կարծում է միայն իրենն է, ու փայ է բաժանում բարեկամներին, ախպերներին ու լավ տղերքին, իսկ մնացածները լռում են։ Ի՞ՆՉ ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ :Angry2:

----------


## voter

> Հարգելի voter, ինձ թվում է Դուք նույնականացնում եք սկզբունքները խոսքերի հետ։ Նույն խոսքերը երկար տարիներ ասելը դա դեռ սկզբունք չի, քանի բանը գործելուն չի հասել։ Ներկա պահին Տեր–Պետրոսյանը ժողովուրդ հավագելով միտինգներ է կազմակերպում, իսկ Ձեր սիրելին բավարարվում է ընթերցողների հարցերին համեստորեն on-line պատասխանելով։ Միայն կարող է սխալվել այն մարդը, ով ինչ–որ բան անում է, իսկ ոչինչ չանողը բնականաբար չի սխալվում։ 
> «Պետք է փոխել, այսինչ բանն է պետք անել, այնինչ բանը մենք իզուր արեցինք, ինձ որ լսեիք այլ կերպ կանեիք, ես ժամանակին ԱՍԵԼ եմ այս և այն…»  խոսքեր, «սկզբունքներ», իսկ սարը տեղից չի շարժվում։ Դուք հավատում եք խոսքին, իսկ ես հավատում եմ գործին։ Իսկ «պախկվելու» առիթ կամ պատճառ ինչու՞ պիտի ոչինչ չանողը ունենա (չեմ քննարկում պախկվել–չպախկվելը քանզի դա անիմաստ բան է)։
> Պառլամենտականությունը դա կայացած ժողովրդավարական զարգացած պետության կառավարման ձև է իմ կարծիքով, իսկ հիմա մենք այդ պարը դեռևս չենք կարող պարել։ Միայն պատկերացրեք հիմիկվա Ագզային Ժողովը մեզ կառավարիչ ու բացատրեք թե այդ կոճակ սեղմողներից ի՞նչ կառավարիչ դուրս կգա։ Սա Պարոնի իմիջային ստեղծագործություններից է, գործնականում 0 գաղափար։


Այդ հարցին պարոն Մանուկյանը շատ դիպուկ պատասխան է տվել, եթե չունեք նպատակներ, գաղափարներ, որոնցով տառապում եք անվերջ, օրինակ դոկտոր դառնալ ու միայն կոնկրետ կոշիկ կարելու անյհրաժեշտություն ունեք, ապա հավերժ կոշիկ եք կարելու ու ձեզ համար անիմաստ է կյանքը, փոխել, կասկածում եմ, որ ՍԵՐԺ Սարգսյանին եք ընտրելու, չէ որ նա կոնկրետ գործ ա անում բյուջէ ունի աշխարհը չունի ու այդտեղ ԼՏՊն ՀԵՉ կապ չունի...

Իսկ պառլամենտականությունը դա առավել ազատ ու հնարավորինս կապանքներից ու անձերից զատ ապրելու ձևն է, ինչից ելնելով դրանից օգտվելու համար նախապայմաններ չեն կարող լինել, պիտի լինի նախապայմանների ու պաշտամունքների ԲԱՑԱԿԱՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, ինչին և մենք գնում ենք։ ԼՏՊի պաշտամունքը մեծ էր քան Քոչարյանինը, իսկ Սերժի Պաշտամունքը նույնիսկ երեք ամիս չի դիմանալու, դրանից հետո ակընհայտ է դառնալու, որ անձերը այլևս ոչինչ չեն որոշում։ Նման դաշտում ԼՏՊ–ն եթե նույնիսկ ինչ որ ժողովրդական մասսայական մանուշակագույնութայն վրա գա էլ իշխանության, Սաակաշվիլիից էլ քիչ ժամկետում ստիպված է լինելու ցրել դժգեհների ցույցեր ու ժամկետից շուտ հրաժարական տալ...

Ժողովուրդը ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐԻ կարոտ է, մենք երբեք անձապաշտ չենք եղել ու չենք լինի, մեզ ոչ մի արքա հայքց Լևոններ, Սերժանտներ պետք չեն եղել ու չեն լինի, գալու ենք նրան ինչից սկսել ենք Առաջին Հանրապետությունում Անդրանիկով ու Դրոյով – միասնական համահավասար քաղաքական դաշտ, գերակշռող անձնավորության բացակայութուն։

Ցանկանաք չցանկանաք, արդեն մենք պարում ենք այդ պարը, այսօրվա քաղաքական իրարանցումով ու հնչակ, ՀՌԱԿ, Դաշնակ, Ժառանգություն ԱԺՄ առճակատումներով։ 

Թե կասեք, այստեղ Քոչարյանը կամ Սերժը կամ ԼՏՊն ինչ որ դեր կարող են ստանձնել ու որպես մեժ անձ բոլորին միասնական մի ուղղու վրա դնել՞՞՞

Մենք նույն իսկ ֆորմալ պառլամենտական պետություն ենք, ուղղակի պառլամենտականները դրանից ԲԵԽԱԲԱՐ տգետ անձնավորություններ են, թե չէ ցանկության դեպքում ինչ ասես արդեն կարող էին անել ու իրենց ոչ մի Քոչարյան ու Սարգսյան չեր կարող կանգնեցնել... Բայց դե դրա համար էլ միայն վրակաբեկող նյութեր ունենալու դեպքում են թողել նրանց ազգային ժողով, ձեն հանեն ամեն ինչից կզրկվեն...

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Միտինգ կազմակերպելը դա գործ է, ես այդպիսի բան չեմ ասել թե դա սկզբունք է, սկզբունքն այն է որ կարելի է ցանկացած խոսքի մեջ տարբեր իմաստներ որոնել, շուռումուռ տալ ինչպես գրողի օգտին, այնպես էլ ընդդեմ գրողի Իսկ եթե լուրջ, դուք կարծում եք, թե մինչև այդ թվերը ժողովրդավարությու՞ն էր, հետո ԼՏՊ–ն դրան վերջ տվե՞ց մի օրվա մեջ։ Արդյո՞ք մենք հայերս այս պետության մեջ պատրաստ ենք ժողովրդավարության։ Ես չեմ կարծում։ Մենք դեռ բավականին թափթփված ենք մեր պետական հայացքների ու գործելակերպի մեջ, չափից դուրս անձնապաշտ, դեռ շատերս մեր տան պատերից դուրս հայրենիք ու պետություն չենք պատկերացնում։ Մենք ըստ իս պիտի սկսեինք դիկտատուրայից, անցներ մի 10-30 տարի մինչև հասկանայինք թե ինչ բան է անկախ պետության տեր ու տիրական լինելը, որ արդեն մեզ տեր զգայինք ոչ թե մեր տան ու դրա դիմացի մետրանոց մետլախի, այլ նաև շքամուտքի, փողոցի, թաղամասի, քաղաքի, պետության։ Ի՞նչ ժողովրդավարություն, այդ ու՞ր է այդ վարող ժողովուրդը, ԺԵԿ–ի 500 դրամով տեղեկանք տպո՞ղը, թե՞ նրան 10000 դրամ կաշառք տվողը արագ գրանցման համար, շենքի դիմաց ծանոթ–մանոթով գարաժ սարքո՞ղը, թե՞ թաղի լավ տղի համար աշխատող «ավտոստայանշիկ» փող հավագողը, Երթուղայինի գծի ագահ տե՞րը, թե՞ երթուղայինի քաղաքացիներին «կարտոլի մեշոկ»–ի տեղ դրած ու մեքենայի մեջ խցկած վարորդը, թե՞ իրենց նույն «մեշոկ»–ի տեղ դրած ուղեվորները, այդ ո՞ր մեկն է երկիրը որպես սեփականություն տեսնողը, իսկ ով էլ տեսնում է, կարծում է միայն իրենն է, ու փայ է բաժանում բարեկամներին, ախպերներին ու լավ տղերքին, իսկ մնացածները լռում են։ Ի՞ՆՉ ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ


Մազոխիստ եք սիրելիս, մազոխիստ, ձգտում եք հաճույք ստանալ ինքնախոշտանգումներով – ասում եմ չէ ԼՏՊի մոտ նույն համոզմունքն է, թո գնա երեխեն տոկը խփի կհասկանա էլ չի մտնի...

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
Երբ վերջնականապես դե յուրե կհաստատվեն պառլամենտական կարգերը հայաստանում Վազգեն Մանուկյանը նույնպես մանրամասնել է




> Տեսակետ կար, որ նախագահական համակարգը Հայաստանում այդ պահին ավելի ճիշտ էր, բայց ես դա ընկալում էի որպես ժամանակավոր տարբերակ, որի ընթացքում պետք է զարգանային եւ ձեւավորվեին այդ կուսակցությունները:
> 
> Ցավոք, 91 թ. նախագահական ընտրություններից հետո այդ ուղղությամբ լուրջ քայլեր չարվեցին, եւ կամաց-կամաց կուսակցությունները ոչ թե զարգացան, այլ հակառակը` թուլացան: Եվ եթե Դուք ուշադրություն եք դարձրել, ապա իմ ելույթի մեջ ասում եմ` անցնել պառլամենտական համակարգի, բայց նաեւ հատուկ կետ կա, որ պետք է նպաստել Հայաստանում կուսակցությունների զարգացմանը, ինչը հնարավորություն կտա անցնել պառլամենտական համակարգի: Հակառակ դեպքում, իսկապես, դա նորից կլինի տարբեր, ոչ քաղաքական խմբավորումների պայքար երկրի իշխանության համար:

----------


## Վիշապ

voter-ին։ Ձեր երկար բարակ մեկնաբանությունները գաղափարների շուրջ անկեղծորեն ասած հոգնեցնում են։ Մի բան պարզ է, մենք մտածում ենք տարբեր հարթություններում, որոնք չեն հատվում։ Եթե ձեզ թվում է թե մեզ նոր գաղափարներ են պետք, ապա ինձ թվում է պետք չի հեծանիվը նորից հայտնագործել, ամեն ինչ պարզ է, մեզ պետք է իրավական պետություն զարգանալու համար, ու հիմա պետք է ցնցում՝ սթափվելու ու դուրս գալու այս ճահճից։ Եղածներից ցնցումը միայն կարող է իրականացնել ԼՏՊ–ն։ Ես չեմ ուզում խորանալ թե ինչ մեծ ու փոքր սխալներ կարելի է գտնել նրա գաղափարներում։ Կամ մեկ ուրիշը էլ ինչ ճշմարիտ գաղափարներ ունի։ Պարույր Հայրիկյանն էլ իր գաղափարներով այս քանի տարի է վառված ֆռֆռում է, իսկ ո՞վ է իրագործելու նրա գաղափարները։ 
Իսկ գաղափարները լցված են լիքը հաստափոր գրքերում, ավելի լավ է գրքեր կարդալ, քան թե գաղափարներ որոնել Մանուկյանի աղքատիկ ելույթներում։ 
Իսկ այն որ դուք գաղափարի կարոտ եք, մի վերագրեք դա ժողովրդին, չասեմ թե հիմա մենք՝ գրագետ, կիրթ, զարգացած, վեհ հայացքների տեր հպարտ հայերս ինչի ենք կարոտ (ասենք նոր տարվա կալբասեղենի :Angry2: ) ։ 
Ինչ վերաբերում է մազոխիզմին, ապա այո, հայերս մազոխիստ ժողովուրդ ենք, եվ դու նույնպես, քանզի «պլեչ» ենք արել ժողովրդավարական օրենքներ զարգացած երկրներից ու ամեն ձևի հնարքներ ենք փնտրում այդ օրենքները շրջանցելու համար։ Սա ի՞նչ է, եթե ոչ մասսայական մազոխիզմ։ Գիտեմ որ անհասկանալի եմ գրում ձեզ համար, ու ձերն էլ անհասկանալի է ինձ, այլևս չեմ շարունակի։ :Tongue:

----------


## Ancord

> voter-ին։ Ձեր երկար բարակ մեկնաբանությունները գաղափարների շուրջ անկեղծորեն ասած հոգնեցնում են։ Մի բան պարզ է, մենք մտածում ենք տարբեր հարթություններում, որոնք չեն հատվում։ Եթե ձեզ թվում է թե մեզ նոր գաղափարներ են պետք, ապա ինձ թվում է պետք չի հեծանիվը նորից հայտնագործել, ամեն ինչ պարզ է, մեզ պետք է իրավական պետություն զարգանալու համար, ու հիմա պետք է ցնցում՝ սթափվելու ու դուրս գալու այս ճահճից։ Եղածներից ցնցումը միայն կարող է իրականացնել ԼՏՊ–ն։ Ես չեմ ուզում խորանալ թե ինչ մեծ ու փոքր սխալներ կարելի է գտնել նրա գաղափարներում։ Կամ մեկ ուրիշը էլ ինչ ճշմարիտ գաղափարներ ունի։ Պարույր Հայրիկյանն էլ իր գաղափարներով այս քանի տարի է վառված ֆռֆռում է, իսկ ո՞վ է իրագործելու նրա գաղափարները։ 
> Իսկ գաղափարները լցված են լիքը հաստափոր գրքերում, ավելի լավ է գրքեր կարդալ, քան թե գաղափարներ որոնել Մանուկյանի աղքատիկ ելույթներում։ 
> Իսկ այն որ դուք գաղափարի կարոտ եք, մի վերագրեք դա ժողովրդին, չասեմ թե հիմա մենք՝ գրագետ, կիրթ, զարգացած, վեհ հայացքների տեր հպարտ հայերս ինչի ենք կարոտ (ասենք նոր տարվա կալբասեղենի) ։ 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է մազոխիզմին, ապա այո, հայերս մազոխիստ ժողովուրդ ենք, եվ դու նույնպես, քանզի «պլեչ» ենք արել ժողովրդավարական օրենքներ զարգացած երկրներից ու ամեն ձևի հնարքներ ենք փնտրում այդ օրենքները շրջանցելու համար։ Սա ի՞նչ է, եթե ոչ մասսայական մազոխիզմ։ Գիտեմ որ անհասկանալի եմ գրում ձեզ համար, ու ձերն էլ անհասկանալի է ինձ, այլևս չեմ շարունակի։


Նախ, Վիշապ խնդրում եմ քո արշինով ժողովրդին մի չափի: Երկրորդ, բոլորովին էլ միանշանակ չի, թե արժի, որ ցնցում լինի, թե ոչ, հաջորդը եթե ցնցումի կարիքը կա, ապա այն մեզ  պետք է տանի դեպի ավելի լավ երկիր, այլ ոչ թե ավելի վատ: ԼՏՊ-ի երկար ու տափակ ելույթներից երևում է, որ նա դեռևս մնացել է 90-ականներում, ոչ մի միտք չի արտահայտում, միայն նորից իշխանության գալու մոլուցք կա, էլ չեմ ասում լևոնապաշտների մասին, որոնք իսկապես վախենալու են: Բայց դե այս զրույցներն էլ են անիմաստ քանի որ ԼՏՊ-ն բոլորովին շանս չունի նախագահ դառնալու:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> … ԼՏՊ-ի երկար ու տափակ ելույթներից երևում է, որ նա դեռևս մնացել է 90-ականներում, ոչ մի միտք չի արտահայտում, միայն նորից իշխանության գալու մոլուցք կա, էլ չեմ ասում լևոնապաշտների մասին, որոնք իսկապես վախենալու են:


Երկար ելույթների հետ համամիտ եմ, տափակին՝ ոչ: ԼՏՊ խոսում է երկար և ճիշտ:
Շատ կներես բայց 98թ-ի հրաժարականից հետո, Հայաստանը նույնպես մնաց 90-ականներում: Իր հրաժարականից հետո հայ ժողովրդի աճը կանգնեց, էլ չեմ ասում, որ հետ գնաց:
Պարզ է, որ ցանկացած՝ Սերժին չսատարող, նախագահի թեկնածու պիտի սկսի Հայաստանը ոտքի կանգնեցնել 97թ-ից: Ուղղակի դա դժվար է լինելու, քանի որ եղել են մարդիկ, որոնք իշխել են 10 տարի, և իշխել են իրենց քմահաճույքով ու բնականաբար դրանց թողած «կեղտը» պետք է մաքրվի:
2 տարբերակ կա. կա՛մ մի կերպ մաքրում են այն, կամ էլ անում են ավելին, շարունակելով կեղտոտել եղածը:

ԼՏՊ-ի առաջին կեղտազերծումներից մեկը, Էյրբաս Ա319 օդանավի վաճռքն է լինելու: Թոխմախցի Մհերի ձերբակալումը և դատաքննումը: Նա կսկսի «Բուրգի» գագաթից հերթով մաքրել, մինչև «բուրգի» ստորոտը:



> Բայց դե այս զրույցներն էլ են անիմաստ քանի որ ԼՏՊ-ն բոլորովին շանս չունի նախագահ դառնալու:


Երկար ժամանակ ես գրառում չէի անում, քանի որ հենց քո նման էի մտածում: Անիմաստ են այս զրույցները քանի որ «օրը կգա՝ կտեսնենք», այլ ոչ թե «ԼՏՊ-ն բոլորովին շանս չունի նախագահ դառնալու»:
Ասեմ իմանաք, որ այսօր, այս 9 թեկնածուների մեջ, միայն 2 հոգի շանս ունեն առանց ընտրախախտումների նախագահ դառնալու: Այդ 2-ը ժամանակին լավ սերտ հարաբերությունների մեջ էին, իսկ այսօր այնպիսի վիճակ է, որ հնարավոր է, որ իշխանության գլուխ գա «իշխանությունը»:
Փաստորեն, դաշտում տեսնում եմ 3 հոգու՝ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան, Վազգեն Մանուկյան, Սերժ Սարգսյան: 2 ընդդիմադիր և մեկ «իշխանություն»: Ես շատ ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե այդ 2 ընդդիմադիրները հայտնվեն 2-րդ փուլում, դա կնշանակի, որ ընտրությունները անցել են արդար և թափանցիկ: Բայց քանի որ ընտրություններին մասնակցում է «իշխանությունը», ապա անհույս է արդար ու թափանցիկությունը: Մնում է 1 բան: Երկրորդ փուլ լինելու է, այսպես թե այնպես: Ու քանի որ երկրորդ փուլում այսպես թե այնպես, մեկ ընդդիմադիր թեկնածու դուրս է մնալու, ապա սրա միակ լուծումը միավորվելն է: Վ. Մանուկյանը իր ելույթում ասում է, որ պետք է միավորվել գաղափարի շուրջ, այլ ոչ թե ինչ-որ անձի: Ես ուզում եմ Պրն Մանուկյանին հիշեցնել, որ ԼՏՊ-ն և ԱԺՄ-ն ունեն միևնույն հիմնական գաղափարները, բացառությամբ մանր մունր բաների:
Ինչո՞ւ անել այն ուշ, եթե կարող ես դա անել հենց հիմա: Խոսքս սատարման մասին է: ՍՍ-ի հետ երկրորդ փուլ դուրս եկողին կսատարի առաջին փուլից դուրս մնացած ընդդիմադիրը՝ կամ ԼՏՊ, կամ Մանուկյան: Խոսքս պարզեցնեմ: Եթե վերջում մնան ՍՍ ու ԼՏՊ, ապա Մանուկյանը կսատարի Լևոնին: Եթե վերջում մնան ՍՍ-ն ու Մանուկյանը, ապա ԼՏՊ-ն կսատարի Մանուկյանին:
Այսպես թե այնպես, եթե ընդդիմադիր ես, ուրեմն պիտի չպաշտպանես «դիմադիրին»:

Թող այս նոր տարվա մեր նվերը լինի 2-ի միացումը  :Smile:

----------


## Smergh

> Երկար ելույթների հետ համամիտ եմ, տափակին՝ ոչ: ԼՏՊ խոսում է երկար և ճիշտ:
> Շատ կներես բայց 98թ-ի հրաժարականից հետո, Հայաստանը նույնպես մնաց 90-ականներում: Իր հրաժարականից հետո հայ ժողովրդի աճը կանգնեց, էլ չեմ ասում, որ հետ գնաց:
> Պարզ է, որ ցանկացած՝ Սերժին չսատարող, նախագահի թեկնածու պիտի սկսի Հայաստանը ոտքի կանգնեցնել 97թ-ից: Ուղղակի դա դժվար է լինելու, քանի որ եղել են մարդիկ, որոնք իշխել են 10 տարի, և իշխել են իրենց քմահաճույքով ու բնականաբար դրանց թողած «կեղտը» պետք է մաքրվի:
> 2 տարբերակ կա. կա՛մ մի կերպ մաքրում են այն, կամ էլ անում են ավելին, շարունակելով կեղտոտել եղածը:
> 
> ԼՏՊ-ի առաջին կեղտազերծումներից մեկը, Էյրբաս Ա319 օդանավի վաճռքն է լինելու: Թոխմախցի Մհերի ձերբակալումը և դատաքննումը: Նա կսկսի «Բուրգի» գագաթից հերթով մաքրել, մինչև «բուրգի» ստորոտը:
> 
> Երկար ժամանակ ես գրառում չէի անում, քանի որ հենց քո նման էի մտածում: Անիմաստ են այս զրույցները քանի որ «օրը կգա՝ կտեսնենք», այլ ոչ թե «ԼՏՊ-ն բոլորովին շանս չունի նախագահ դառնալու»:
> Ասեմ իմանաք, որ այսօր, այս 9 թեկնածուների մեջ, միայն 2 հոգի շանս ունեն առանց ընտրախախտումների նախագահ դառնալու: Այդ 2-ը ժամանակին լավ սերտ հարաբերությունների մեջ էին, իսկ այսօր այնպիսի վիճակ է, որ հնարավոր է, որ իշխանության գլուխ գա «իշխանությունը»:
> ...


Կարճ, սակայն բավական բովանդակալի վերլուծություն է, ուստի ես կանդրադառնամ բացթողումներին:
Նախ դեռևս Էնգելսն էր Մարքսից ներողություն խնդրել երկար/ծավալով մեծ/ նամակի համար, պատճառաբանելով, որ կարճ գրելու համար բավարար ժամանակ չունի: Դա իմիջիայլոց` Տեր-Պետրոսյանի երկար ելույթների վերաբերյալ:
Ամենակարևորը, որ ի լուր բոլորի  ուզում եմ ասել, դա այն է, որ իշխանություններն ամեն ինչ անելու են, որպեսզի հարգարժան "քաղաքացու" կանխատեսումները չիրականանան, այսինքն երկրորդ փուլ չլինի, իսկ լինելու դեպքում ո'չ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը և ո'չ էլ Մանուկյանը հանկարծ չհայտնվեն այդտեղ: 
Սկսած 1998 թվականից, երկու նախագահական ընտրություններում էլ իշխանություններն օգտագործել են Դեմիրճյանների մասնակցության փաստը և նրանց նկատմամբ կատարել ընտրակեղծիքներ, որոնց իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով, կարծես թե Դեմիրճյաններն այնքան էլ դեմ չէին: Հիմա իրադրությունն այլ է և այս նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ իրենց նպատակներին հասնելու համար իշխանությունները որոշել են օգտագործել "ընդիմադիր" դաշտը: Այդ պատճառով պարոն  Բաղդասարյանին  "գործուղեցին" այնտեղ հատուկ` նրան  երկրորդ  փուլ մտցնելու  նպատակով: Հիշեք, երբ ընդիմադիրները ՕԵԿ ին սկսեցին կասկածանքով վերաբերվել ու չընդունել` մեջտեղ բերվեց անգլիական դեսպանատան աշխատողի հետ կապված "միջադեպը":Հիշեք` պառլամենտական վերջին ընտրություններին` հենց ՕԵԿ-ն էր առաջինը, որ հայտարարեց ընտրություններին առանձին մասնակցելու մասին: Ինչպես ասում են մյուս ընդիմադիրներն այդ կուտը կերան ու չմիավորվեցին դաշինքի, կամ դաշինքների մեջ, արդյունքում  ունենք այն ինչ մեր վզին փաթաթել են իշխանությունները:
Իմ կարծիքով, եթե երկրորդ փուլ լինի այնտեղ Սարգսյանի հակառակորդը լինելու է Բաղդասարյանը, կամ նույնիսկ Տիգրան Կարապետիչը, սակայն ոչ միդեպքում Մանուկյանը,  կամ` Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:
Այդ և շատ այլ պատճառներով այսօրվա նախագահության թեկնածուներից ընդիմադիր դաշտում վստահելի են  մնում միայն Մանուկյանն ու Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Սակայն վերջինս իր ելույթներում ամեն ինչ այնքան է անձնավորում և ետին պլան մղում գաղափարները, որ ակամայից հարց է առաջանում եթե մենք պիտի մի Քոչարյանին, կամ Սարգսյանին փոխարինենք մեկ ուրիշով Քոչարյանով, կամ Սարգսյանով ապա ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի նրան սատարելը: Մենք բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ առաջընթացի ակնկալիքներ ունենալու համար պետք է համակարգը փոխվի, անձերի դեմ պայքարն անօգուտ և թվաքանակով մեզ նման  փոքր ժողովրդի համար խիստ վտանգավոր է: Մեզ պետք են հանգիստ, առանց ցնցումների ու առճակատումների համակարգային փոփոխություններ, որոնք կորուստները կհասցնեն մինիմումի և կապահովեն մեր երկրի առաջընթացը: Ցանկացած ցնցումը մեր երկրի համար կարող է կործանարար լինել: 
Այս մտահոգությունները, որոնք շարադրված են պարոն Մանուկյանի ԱԺՄ վերջին համագումարի ելույթում ես ամբողջությամբ կիսում եմ ու սատարում նրան: Այսպիսով այս երկու թեկնածուների միավորումը գաղափարի շուրջ այսօրվա հրամայականն է և գրավականը ռեժիմից ու համակարգից ազատվելու համար:

----------


## Smergh

Մեր երկրը նորմալ երկիր կդառնա միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ օրենքները, լավ թե վատ` նշանակություն չունի, կկիրառվեն բոլորի համար հավասարապես, առանց բացառությունների:
 Տեսեք, մենք մեկ անգամ կոպտորեն ոտնահարեցինք մեր Սահմանադրությունն ու թույլ տվեցինք Քոչարկյանին դառնալ Հայաստանի Նախագահ, իսկ դրանից հետո  արդեն Նախագահն է բազմիցս խախտել այն:
 Հայաստանի յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի` անկախ քաղաքացիության ստաժի մեծությունից իրավունք ունի մասնակցելու ընտրություններին: 5 տարվա քաղաքացիություն ունեցողը, այսինքն 5 տարի  ընտրական իրավունքից օգտվող յուրաքանչյուր անձ կարող է դառնալ ԱԺ պատգամավոր: 10 տարվա անընդմեջ քաղաքացիություն ունեցողը /հասկանալի է, որ այդքան ժամանակ Հայաստանում ընտրելու իրավունք ունեցողը/ կարող է լինել նախագահության թեկնածու և դառնալ Հայաստանի Նախագահ:   
Արցախի բնակչությունը հայաստանյան ընտրություններին չի մասնակցում, ինչպես որ  Հայաստանի բնակչությունը չի մասնակցում արցախյան ընտրություններին: Պարզ տրամաբանությունն ասում է, որ Արցախի քաղաքացին իրավունք չպետք է ունենա մասնակցելու Հայաստանյան ընտրություններին, քանզի ո'չ սահմանադրությամբ , ո'չ էլ Հայաստանի ընտրական օրենսգրքով ու այլ օրենսդրական ակտերով արցախցուն այդ լիազորությունները տրված չեն: Հետևաբար, առնվազն զավեշտալի է այն փաստը, որ Հայաստանում ապրող որոշ քաղաքական գործիչների մերժում են գրանցել որպես  նախագահության թեկնածու` պատճառաբանելով թե նրանք վերջին 10 տարում հայաստանյան մշտական գրանցում չեն ունեցել, իսկ այդպիսին իսպառ չունեցողին, որը երբևէ չի մասնակցել հայաստանում տեղի ունեցած ընտրություններին, ինչպիսին Արման Մելիքյանն է` անարգել գրանցում են: 
Դեռևս պարզ չէ, թե պարոն Մելիքյանի` որպես Նախագահի թեկնածու, մասնակցությունն սպասվող նախագահական ընտրություններին   ո՞ւմ է ձեռընտու, սակայն Հայաստանի Սահմանադրությանն ու օրենքներին և առհասարակ ընտրական գործընթացներին այն ամենևին ձեռընտու չէ, քանզի այդ խախտումն արդեն բավարար հիմքեր է ստեղծում  ապագա ընտրություններն անօրինական դիտարկելու համար:

----------


## Angelochek Pushisti

Ես անձամբ  ընտրելու եմ  Լեվոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին  բայց բարեբախտաբար  նա իր տեկնածությունը  առաջադրել է բայց եթե  նույնիսկ ինքը չդներ ապա ես  չէի մասնակցի  նախագահական ընտրություններին  և չէի ընտրի  Արտաշես  Գեղամյանին  :Aggressive:  որոհետև ինքը  լավ մարդ չի  ինքը պարզապես  ասաց Սերժ Սարգսյանի  ինքը դատարկ  դհոլա ու ես համամիտ եմ նրա ասածի  հետ  :Clapping:

----------


## Tig

> … Այդ պատճառով պարոն  Բաղդասարյանին  "գործուղեցին" այնտեղ հատուկ` նրան  երկրորդ  փուլ մտցնելու  նպատակով: Հիշեք, երբ ընդիմադիրները ՕԵԿ ին սկսեցին կասկածանքով վերաբերվել ու չընդունել` մեջտեղ բերվեց անգլիական դեսպանատան աշխատողի հետ կապված "միջադեպը":Հիշեք` պառլամենտական վերջին ընտրություններին` հենց ՕԵԿ-ն էր առաջինը, որ հայտարարեց ընտրություններին առանձին մասնակցելու մասին: Ինչպես ասում են մյուս ընդիմադիրներն այդ կուտը կերան ու չմիավորվեցին դաշինքի, կամ դաշինքների մեջ, արդյունքում  ունենք այն ինչ մեր վզին փաթաթել են իշխանությունները:
> Իմ կարծիքով, եթե երկրորդ փուլ լինի այնտեղ Սարգսյանի հակառակորդը լինելու է Բաղդասարյանը, կամ նույնիսկ Տիգրան Կարապետիչը, սակայն ոչ միդեպքում Մանուկյանը,  կամ` Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:
>  Մեզ պետք են հանգիստ, առանց ցնցումների ու առճակատումների համակարգային փոփոխություններ, որոնք կորուստները կհասցնեն մինիմումի և կապահովեն մեր երկրի առաջընթացը: Ցանկացած ցնցումը մեր երկրի համար կարող է կործանարար լինել: 
> Այս մտահոգությունները, որոնք շարադրված են պարոն Մանուկյանի ԱԺՄ վերջին համագումարի ելույթում ես ամբողջությամբ կիսում եմ ու սատարում նրան: Այսպիսով այս երկու թեկնածուների միավորումը գաղափարի շուրջ այսօրվա հրամայականն է և գրավականը ռեժիմից ու համակարգից ազատվելու համար:


Չնայած որոշել եմ քաղաքական քննարկումներից հեռու մնալ, բայց չդիմացա :Smile:  ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ ես միանգամայն համամիտ եմ քո էս կարծիքների ու վերլուծությունների հետ: :Hands Up:

----------


## voter

Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը շարունակում է լռել...  http://www.hetq.am/arm/politics/7400/

----------


## dvgray

> Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը շարունակում է լռել...  http://www.hetq.am/arm/politics/7400/


Իսկ նա որևիցե մի քաղաքական միտք, ասելիք ու՞նի  :Smile: :
Նրա զրույցները երբեք էլ իրավաբանության դաշտից դուրս չեն եկել:

----------


## _DEATH_

Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան 20	  :Shok: , էտ հենց նախագահ դառավ թե չէ կարաք ասեք բայ բաղ` Ղարաբաղ  :Sad: 

Տիգրան Կարապետյան  :Smile: , տելեվիզոր եմ ուզմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

Բոլորին դեմ տարբերակը չկար, դրա համար քվեարկեցի դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվել, ներկայացվածներից ոչ ոք արժանի չի իմ նախագահւ լինելուն

----------


## Արամ

ՀՀ ում 21 մարդ չի շատա, ակումբումա 21)

----------


## Dayana

Իսկ մենք, Տիգրան Կարապետյանին ընտրողներս օր-օրի ավելանում ենք , արդեն 3-ն ենք, շուտով կդառնանք 4-ը և այդպես շատանալով կհաղթենք ու կգնանք Սևան նշելու  :Tongue:  դուք էլ կողքից կնայեք ու կնախանձեք մեզ։  :Tease:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ես զարմանում եմ որ ՀՀ ում դեռ կան 21 մարդ որ Լյօվիկին ձենա տալիս:
> Բա ամՕթ չի?
> Խորհուրդ բոլոր լյօվիկականներին` Կանգնեք մի հատ սառը ցնցուղի տակ ու սթափվեք


ՀՀ-ում դեռ կան մարդիկ , որ Սերժին են ձայն տալի , ամոթը հենց դա է : Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Լեվոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին , կարելի է ֆորում բացել և քննարկել նրա արածները և այն թե իրականում ինչ է նա պատրաստվում անել :

----------


## Sergey

> Ես զարմանում եմ որ ՀՀ ում դեռ կան 21 մարդ որ Լյօվիկին ձենա տալիս:
> Բա ամՕթ չի?
> Խորհուրդ բոլոր լյօվիկականներին` Կանգնեք մի հատ սառը ցնցուղի տակ ու սթափվեք


Այդ ի՞նչ սառը ցնցուղ է, մարդկանց ցրելու համար նախատեսված ջրցան մեքենանե՞րն ի նկատի ունես։ Եթե այո, ապա հնարավոր է, որ դրան էլ հասնենք, չեմ բացառում։ Բայց դա կարող են լինել ոչ թե «ինչորմեկականներ», այլ պարզապես քաղաքացիներ, որոնք կասկածի տակ կդնեն ընտրությունների արդյունքները։

----------


## voter

> ՀՀ-ում դեռ կան մարդիկ , որ Սերժին են ձայն տալի , ամոթը հենց դա է : Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Լեվոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին , կարելի է ֆորում բացել և քննարկել նրա արածները և այն թե իրականում ինչ է նա պատրաստվում անել :


Արդեն կա թեմա, կարող եք լիաթոք կոչր անել այնտեղ ԼՏՊի մասին http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=14305...

Միայն թե խնդրում եմ, չմոռանաք ձեր խոստումը այն մասին, որ կարող եք քննարկել, թե նա ինչ է անելու...

Դեռ տենց էլ չիմացանք – մի գլուխ ինքը ու մնացած Լևոնի վկաները խոստանում է միայն մի բան. դառնալ նախագահ 60% ձայներով, զարմանալի է, որ հարյուր տոկոս չեն խոստանում, չէ որ իրենց անձը այլընտրանք չունի, ինչպես պնդում է ընկեր Վանո Սիրադեղյանը, որի լոտո գլորելու միջոցով ժողովրդից հավաքված փողերով էլ ԼՏՊ–ն «վերադարձել» է...

----------


## Արամ

Ես շատը սրա վրա եմ զարմանում:



> Սերժ Սարգսյան (ՀՀԿ)    4 8.00%

----------


## Smergh

"Սրամտքեր բաժնից 3 նախընտրական խոստում և առաջարկներ նախագահության թեկնածուների կողմից:

Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան.
Ազգաբնակչության համար կկազմակերպեմ ամենօրյա ընթրիքներ` մոմերի լույսի ներքո:

Սերժ Սարգսյան
Մեզ այլևս ինքնակոչ Նախագահ պետք չէ',  ես կլինեմ Նախագահը:

Արտաշես Գեղամյան
ԼՏՊ-ին և ՍՍ-ին առաջարկում եմ, որպես իշխանության և ընդիմության միասնական թեկնածու:

----------


## Anchi

ա. ընտրակեղծիքներով
բ. իհարկե Սերժ Սարգսյանը
գ. լուսավոր

----------


## Smergh

Երեկ` 15.01.08թ. "Շանթ"-ում  Նվեր Մնացականյանի հյուրն էր Վազգեն Մանուկյանը:
Մեր ակումբցիներից շատերը մեծ բան են կորցրել եթե բաց են թողել այդ կարճ` սակայն բովանդակային առումով մեծ հաղորդումը չնայելով: Խոսքս հատկապես ուղղված է Սերժ Սարգսյանին ու Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին սատարողներին: Մանուկյանն իր վեհ պահվածքով ու քաղաքագետի նուրբ զգացողությամբ, առանց որևէ մեկի անձը կամ գաղափարները նսեմացնելու ցույց տվեց քաղաքակիրթ պահվածքի դասական մի օրինակ, որով փաստորեն հեռուստադիտողի աչքերի առաջ պայթեցին վերը նշված թեկնածուների արհեստածին իմիջները: 
Նվեր Մնացականյանին չհաջողվեց իշխանությունների պատվերը կատարել, այն է` Մանուկյանի միջոցով կոմպրոմատ կորզել մյուս թեկնածուների հասցեին` հատկապես Տեր-Պետրոսյանի: Խեղճը հուսահատված և տխուր շտապեց ավարտել հաղորդումը, զգալով, որ հանձնարարությունը տապալված է...

----------


## Belle

> Բոլորին դեմ տարբերակը չկար, դրա համար քվեարկեցի դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվել, ներկայացվածներից ոչ ոք արժանի չի իմ նախագահւ լինելուն


Ես էլ եմ էդ կարծիքին: բոլորին դեմ եմ քվեարկելու, չնայած մեկա....  :Sad:

----------


## Undina

Վերջը չդիմացա ու որոշեցի պատասխանեմ էս թեմայում… ես նախագահական ընտրություններին երևի թե չեմ գնա… :Blush:  Ամոթա բայց չեմ գնա  :Blush:   Ես Լևոնական չեմ, չնայած ֆոռումում ընտրել եմ Լևոնին… Ու պիտի ասեմ, որ դեռ պատրաստ չեմ քվեարկելու: Սերժը վատ թեկնածու չի… :Think:  Լևոնին բոլորը մեղադրում են, բայց ես նրան հասկանալ կարող եմ…Դժվար է հզոր երկրի հովանավորությունից դուրս եկած շաաաաատ փոքր երկիրը պահել… թեկուզ միայն չթողնել, որ ընկնի ուրիշ երկրի տակ… Ու չեմ մոռանում նաև հոկտեմբերի 27ի դեպքերը… Քանի որ փոքր ինչ ներքին խոհանոցին ծանոթ եմ, իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը արդեն կազմել եմ…

Պիտի նշեմ նաև, որ ուղղակի ցնցված եմ Վազգեն մանուկյանի Շանթի ելույթից…
Պիտի ասեմ, որ հիմա ավելի շատ եմ խառնվել… :Think:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Երեկ` 15.01.08թ. "Շանթ"-ում  Նվեր Մնացականյանի հյուրն էր Վազգեն Մանուկյանը:
> Մեր ակումբցիներից շատերը մեծ բան են կորցրել եթե բաց են թողել այդ կարճ` սակայն բովանդակային առումով մեծ հաղորդումը չնայելով: Խոսքս հատկապես ուղղված է Սերժ Սարգսյանին ու Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին սատարողներին: Մանուկյանն իր վեհ պահվածքով ու քաղաքագետի նուրբ զգացողությամբ, առանց որևէ մեկի անձը կամ գաղափարները նսեմացնելու ցույց տվեց քաղաքակիրթ պահվածքի դասական մի օրինակ, որով փաստորեն հեռուստադիտողի աչքերի առաջ պայթեցին վերը նշված թեկնածուների արհեստածին իմիջները: 
> Նվեր Մնացականյանին չհաջողվեց իշխանությունների պատվերը կատարել, այն է` Մանուկյանի միջոցով կոմպրոմատ կորզել մյուս թեկնածուների հասցեին` հատկապես Տեր-Պետրոսյանի: Խեղճը հուսահատված և տխուր շտապեց ավարտել հաղորդումը, զգալով, որ հանձնարարությունը տապալված է...


Ես էլ եմ նայել։ Ահագին ջղայնացել եմ Նվերի ցածր պահվածքի ու նրա հիմար հարցերի վրա, կարծես բամբասկոտ անմակարդակ կին լիներ, ոչ թե հեռուստամեկնաբանող։ Նրա փոխարեն ես կամաչեի այդպիսի հարցեր տալու համար։ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին որպես անձնավորություն հարգում եմ, կայուն մարդ է, բայց որպես քաղաքական գործիչ նա համոզիչ չի թերևս ինձ համար։ Նա չի կարողանում մեծ բազմություններ իր ետևից տանել, չունի այդ քաղաքական զորությունը, ճիշտն ասած չեմ հասկանում թե ինչու…
Մի տեսակ պասիվություն կա… Կուզեի տեսնել ակտիվ, էնտուզիաստ, զարգացած,  կշռադատող մեկին հիմիկվա քաղաքական ասպարեզում, բայց ցավոք ծերուկ Լևոնից բացի այլ մեկին միևնույն է չեմ տեսնում։ Հետաքրքիր փաստ է նույնիսկ, 1996–ի ընտրությունների ժամանակ բանակում էի ծառայում, ու մեր զորքին ստիպեցին Լևոնին ընտրել, հիմա կասեք՝ ահաաաա՛ բա տեսնու՞մ ես, բայց գրողը տանի, ախր որ չստիպեին էլ, ես այն ժամանակ էլի իրեն պիտի ընտրեի, ախր Վազգեն Մանուկյանին որ լսում էի, լսում եմ… ինձ նույնիսկ թվում է, թե նա ինքը չի ուզում նախագահ դառնալ, երկչոտ է գործում, ուժ չկա… :Sad:  
Կարծում եմ, որ Լևոնը եթե ընտրվի, գործելու է ոչ առաջվա պես, նա ունակ է նախկին սխալների վրա իրեն ուղղել… :Think:

----------


## Հ ր ո խ պ ե ր

29 հոգի Լևոնին   
Նրա կինը հրեա է։ Հանգիստ թողեք էտ գիտնականին թող գիրք, հոդված գրի, քաղաքականությունը նրա գործը չի։

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> 29 հոգի Լևոնին   
> Նրա կինը հրեա է։ Հանգիստ թողեք էտ գիտնականին թող գիրք, հոդված գրի, քաղաքականությունը նրա գործը չի։


Հրեա չէ , թող քուրդ լիներ , ինչ տարբերություն :

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Տվյալ պահին քվեարկել են`
Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան  -30
Վազգեն Մանուկյան      -16
Սերժ Սարգսյան               -7
բայց չնայած ես այստեղ քվեարկել եմ ԼՏՊ-ի օգտին ընդունում եմ,որ իրական կյանքում ՍՍ-ի կողմնակիցները մի քանի անգամ ավելի շատ են:
Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում,միթե ՍՍ-ի կողմնակիցների այսքան քիչ տոկոսն է օգտվում ինտեռնետից? :Xeloq:  :Think:

----------


## Սահակ

> Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում,միթե ՍՍ-ի կողմնակիցների այսքան քիչ տոկոսն է օգտվում ինտեռնետից?


Նախ հաշվենք ստատիստիկական սխալը՝ 100%*sqrt(74)/74 ~ 12%
Բայց նույնիսկ այդ սխալը հաշվի առնելով մեկա ստացվումա որ ՍՍ-ի կողմնակիցները շատ քիչ են օգտագործում Ինտերնետ։ Հետաքրքիրա թե ինչու։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Նախ հաշվենք ստատիստիկական սխալը՝ 100%*sqrt(74)/74 ~ 12%
> Բայց նույնիսկ այդ սխալը հաշվի առնելով մեկա ստացվումա որ ՍՍ-ի կողմնակիցները շատ քիչ են օգտագործում Ինտերնետ։ Հետաքրքիրա թե ինչու։



Համոզված եմ, որ եթե նույն հարցումն անցկացվեր Vision-ում, արդյունքները էականորեն կտարբերվեին:

----------


## Ariadna

> Համոզված եմ, որ եթե նույն հարցումն անցկացվեր Vision-ում, արդյունքները էականորեն կտարբերվեին:


Կարծում եմ մյուս պատճառն այն է, որ ակումբում հիմնականում համախոհներ են հավաքված:

----------


## Ձայնալար

_Մոդերատորական: Այսուհետ աշխատեք զերծ մնալ այս կամ այն թեկնածուին կամ նրա կողմնակիցներին պիտակավորելուց, վիրավորական որակումներից, ինչպես նաև «սրա», «դրա» և այլ վիրավորական իմաստով օգտագործվող դերանուններից: Մի շարք գրառումներ խմբագրված են_

----------


## Smergh

> Կարծում եմ, որ Լևոնը եթե ընտրվի, գործելու է ոչ առաջվա պես, նա ունակ է նախկին սխալների վրա իրեն ուղղել…


Վազգեն Մանւկյանն իրավունք ունի Նվերի տափակ ու պրովոկացիոն հարցերին չպատասխանելու, իսկ մենք այստեղ ազատ ենք, մանավանդ որ համարյա բոլորս միմյանց չենք ճանաչում: 
Վերը կատարածս մեջբերման շուրջ կասեմ, որ Իզուր այդպիսի սպասելիքներ մի կապեք Լևոնի հետ, նրա քաղաքական հայացքներում փոփոխություններ չեն եղել և եթե եղել են էլ` ապա դեպի վատը: Մի մոռացեք, որ նա երբեք մասսաներ չի ղեկավարել և հիմա նրա կողքին չեն, Մանուկյանը, Վազգեն Սարգսյանը, Վանո Սիրադեղյանը ու էլի մի շարք "Վարպետներ", որոնք ժամանակին  հմտորեն օգտագործում էին "լևոն գործիքը": Այն վսեմ արժանիքները, որոնցով Դուք բնորոշում եք Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործչին` ամենևին նրա հետ կապ չունեն: Սակայն նրա ամենամեծ բացասական կողմը` ստախոսությունն է: Ուզում եմ Ձեզ հիշեցնել, որ նա ժամանակին հայտարարել էր, որ ետ կգա` երբ ազգովի խնդրենք իրեն: Թույլ տվեք հարցնել, այդ ե՞րբ ենք մենք ազգովի խնդրել նրան որ վերադարձել է: Կամ  1996թ. ընտրությունների մասին վերջերս մամլո ասուլիս-շոուի ժամանակ առանց կարմրելու բացարձակ ստեր էր դուրս տալիս: Ի՞նչ է, կարող է մոռացե՞լ ենք Վազգեն Սարգսյանի խոսքերը` "100% էլ որ տայիք` մեկ ա չէինք թողնի...": Ասելիքս այն է, որ Լևոնը գուցե գիտության մեջ անհատականություն է, սակայն քաղաքականության մեջ նա միայն կամակատար է: Այսօր էլ նա մի խումբ ռևանշիստների ու կերակրատաշտակ վերադառնալ ձգտողների կամքն է արտահայտում ու այդ մասսաներին հավաքողներն էլ, ղեկավարողներն էլ դրանք են:
Ուզում եմ մի դեպք պատմել, այն առայժմ միակ և անգերազանցելի ընտրություններից, որի ժամանակ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նախագահ դարձավ:
Պատմել է տեղամասային ընտրական հանձնաժողովներից մեկում պատգամավորության թեկնածուի վստահված անձը, որն հիմա ԱՄՆ-ում է բնակվում:
"Քվեարկության ավարտին մնացել էր 30 րոպե: 4 հոգու, որոնց մեջ էի նաև ես տվեցին շարժական քվեատուփը, որ մի երկու զառամյալ ծերեր կամ անկողնային ծանր հիվանդներ նույնպես մասնակցեն քվեարկությանը: Մտանք մի բնակարան Գ-3 թաղամասում: Պարկինսոնի հիվանդությամբ տառապող 85 ամյա մի պառավ կին էր կատարելու քվեարկությունը:Փոշուց ու կեղտից կիսաթափանցիկ դարձած հաստ ակնոցների արանքից նա դժվարանում էր  որևէ բան տեսնել: Նրան մոտեցրի քվեթերթիկն ասելով.
- Տատի ջան կատարիր քո նշումը, ես քո փոխարեն կծալեմ ու կդնեմ քվետուփի մեջ:
-Լլլլլեեեեեեեեվոոոոոոոնը  վոոոոոո՞րն աաաա,- խնդրեց քվեթերթիկի վրա Լևոնի տողը ցույց տալ պառավը:
 Ես մատս դրեցի Պարույր Հայրիկյանի անվան վրա ու ասացի, որ դա է: Պառավն "ընտրեց", ես թերթիկը ծալեցի, գցեցի տուփի մեջ և շուռ եկա նրան.
-Ա'յ տատի ջան, քո մի ոտն այնտեղ է մյուսն այստեղ, վաղը մյուս օրը գնալու ես , իսկ մենք դեռ մնալու ենք, ինչու ես մեզ վատություն անում նոր գնում":
Այսպես շատերն այն ժամանակ ամբողջատիրական հասարակարգից, նրա վարկ ու բարկից զզված այդ պառավի նման կուրորեն Լևոն էին ընտրում չհասկանալով, որ Լևոնն իրենց համար ապագա չէ...
 Հիմա այդ նույն իներցիայով, սակայն, փառք Աստծո, քաղաքացիների մի փոքր, սակայն բավականին համառ զնգված` յուրաքանչյուրը մեկ տասնյակից ավել "Նիկ"-երով ինտերնետն են քարուքանդ անում Լևոնին իմիջ հորինելով ու դեռ զարմանալով, որ իրականում իրենց Լևոնից ցածր մակարդակ ունեցող Սարգսյանն ինչո՞ւ այդքան քիչ ձայներ է հավաքում:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Հունվարի 22-ին՝ երեքշաբթի, պաշտոնական քարոզարշավի սկսելու հաջորդ օրը, ժամը 16:30-ին Ազատության Հրապարակում՝ օպերայի շենքի դիմաց, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կանչում է բոլոր հայերին հանրահավաքին ներկա գտնվելու:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վազգեն Մանւկյանն իրավունք ունի Նվերի տափակ ու պրովոկացիոն հարցերին չպատասխանելու, իսկ մենք այստեղ ազատ ենք, մանավանդ որ համարյա բոլորս միմյանց չենք ճանաչում: 
> Վերը կատարածս մեջբերման շուրջ կասեմ, որ Իզուր այդպիսի սպասելիքներ մի կապեք Լևոնի հետ, նրա քաղաքական հայացքներում փոփոխություններ չեն եղել և եթե եղել են էլ` ապա դեպի վատը: Մի մոռացեք, որ նա երբեք մասսաներ չի ղեկավարել և հիմա նրա կողքին չեն, Մանուկյանը, Վազգեն Սարգսյանը, Վանո Սիրադեղյանը ու էլի մի շարք "Վարպետներ", որոնք ժամանակին  հմտորեն օգտագործում էին "լևոն գործիքը": Այն վսեմ արժանիքները, որոնցով Դուք բնորոշում եք Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործչին` ամենևին նրա հետ կապ չունեն: Սակայն նրա ամենամեծ բացասական կողմը` ստախոսությունն է: Ուզում եմ Ձեզ հիշեցնել, որ նա ժամանակին հայտարարել էր, որ ետ կգա` երբ ազգովի խնդրենք իրեն: Թույլ տվեք հարցնել, այդ ե՞րբ ենք մենք ազգովի խնդրել նրան որ վերադարձել է: Կամ  1996թ. ընտրությունների մասին վերջերս մամլո ասուլիս-շոուի ժամանակ առանց կարմրելու բացարձակ ստեր էր դուրս տալիս: Ի՞նչ է, կարող է մոռացե՞լ ենք Վազգեն Սարգսյանի խոսքերը` "100% էլ որ տայիք` մեկ ա չէինք թողնի...": Ասելիքս այն է, որ Լևոնը գուցե գիտության մեջ անհատականություն է, սակայն քաղաքականության մեջ նա միայն կամակատար է: Այսօր էլ նա մի խումբ ռևանշիստների ու կերակրատաշտակ վերադառնալ ձգտողների կամքն է արտահայտում ու այդ մասսաներին հավաքողներն էլ, ղեկավարողներն էլ դրանք են:
> Ուզում եմ մի դեպք պատմել, այն առայժմ միակ և անգերազանցելի ընտրություններից, որի ժամանակ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նախագահ դարձավ:
> Պատմել է տեղամասային ընտրական հանձնաժողովներից մեկում պատգամավորության թեկնածուի վստահված անձը, որն հիմա ԱՄՆ-ում է բնակվում:
> "Քվեարկության ավարտին մնացել էր 30 րոպե: 4 հոգու, որոնց մեջ էի նաև ես տվեցին շարժական քվեատուփը, որ մի երկու զառամյալ ծերեր կամ անկողնային ծանր հիվանդներ նույնպես մասնակցեն քվեարկությանը: Մտանք մի բնակարան Գ-3 թաղամասում: Պարկինսոնի հիվանդությամբ տառապող 85 ամյա մի պառավ կին էր կատարելու քվեարկությունը:Փոշուց ու կեղտից կիսաթափանցիկ դարձած հաստ ակնոցների արանքից նա դժվարանում էր  որևէ բան տեսնել: Նրան մոտեցրի քվեթերթիկն ասելով.
> - Տատի ջան կատարիր քո նշումը, ես քո փոխարեն կծալեմ ու կդնեմ քվետուփի մեջ:
> -Լլլլլեեեեեեեեվոոոոոոոնը  վոոոոոո՞րն աաաա,- խնդրեց քվեթերթիկի վրա Լևոնի տողը ցույց տալ պառավը:
>  Ես մատս դրեցի Պարույր Հայրիկյանի անվան վրա ու ասացի, որ դա է: Պառավն "ընտրեց", ես թերթիկը ծալեցի, գցեցի տուփի մեջ և շուռ եկա նրան.
> -Ա'յ տատի ջան, քո մի ոտն այնտեղ է մյուսն այստեղ, վաղը մյուս օրը գնալու ես , իսկ մենք դեռ մնալու ենք, ինչու ես մեզ վատություն անում նոր գնում":
> ...


Լավ կլիներ այդ «վստահված» անձի կողմից հիվանդ պառավի ձայնը կեղծելու ու դեռ նրան էլ հեգնելու օրինակը չբերեիր, դա անբարոյականության օրինակ է։ Ու դեռ կասես, որ Լևոնը ընտրվեց դրա համար էլ այդ «վստահված» անձը թռավ ԱՄՆ ու դեռ կեղծիքներից էլ կխոսես։ Ու թող չգա էլ, նրա նմանների կարիքը այս երկիրը չունի։ 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է մնացած մտքերիդ, ապա կարելի է ենթադրել թե՝ եթե ես ընտրում եմ Լևոնին, ապա կամ պարկինսոնիզմով տառապող հիվանդի պես կույր եմ, կամ  ռևանշիստ ու կերակրատաշտակ վերադառնալ ձգտող եմ, կամ էլ մեկ տասնյակից ավել «նիկ» ունեցող ինտերնետ քարուքանդ անող եմ։ :Nono: 
Աշխատիր խնդրեմ փոքր–ինչ հարգալից խոսել ծերուկ Լևոնի մասին, քանզի նախ խիստ կասկածելի է, թե 96–ի ընտրությունները եթե անցնեին գերմաքուր, առանց կեղծիքների, ապա էլի Լևոնը չէր ընտրվի, ու կեղծիքները ավելի շատ իրականացնում են ոչ թե թեկնածուները, այլ քո օրինակում բերված «վստահված» տիպերը, դա մեկ։ Երկրորդ՝ ես ոչ մի հիմքեր չունեմ քեզ ավելի շատ հավատալու, քան Լևոնին :Cool: ։ Եվ երրորդ՝ եթե իմ կամ մյուսների տրամաբանությունը ու վերլուծողականությունը ինձ կամ մյուսներին այլ բան է հուշում, ապա դա միարժեքորեն կուրություն չի, գուցե ճիշտ հակառա՞կը… :Cool:

----------


## GevSky

Չես պատկերացնում ոնց եմ ցավում որ մեր ժողովրդի մի մասը քո նման է մտածում, առանց վիրավորվելու իհարկե, ես չունեմ ոչինչ քո և մնացած նույնկերպ մտածողների դեմ, ես սիրում եմ իմ ժողովրդին ու իրոք ցավում եմ որ նրանք այդպես են մտածում... :Cry: 

Հ.Գ. Դա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Չես պատկերացնում ոնց եմ ցավում որ մեր ժողովրդի մի մասը քո նման է մտածում, առանց վիրավորվելու իհարկե, ես չունեմ ոչինչ քո և մնացած նույնկերպ մտածողների դեմ, ես սիրում եմ իմ ժողովրդին ու իրոք ցավում եմ որ նրանք այդպես են մտածում...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Դա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է


Դա քո սուբեկտիվ կարծիքն էր՝ կարծիք հայտնողի մտածածի մասին  :LOL: :
Իսկ ո՞րն  է քո օբեկտիվ կարծիքը թեմայի հարցադիման մասին  :Smile: :

----------


## GevSky

Ասեմ իմ օբեկտիվ կարծիքը:
Սկսենք նրանից, որ եթե ես փող ունենամ և կարող եմ վարձել համապատասխան լավ մասնագետներ և դուրս գալով ժողովրդի առաջ իմ համար գրված գեղեցիկ ինտրիգներով տեքստը արտասանել, մի խոսքով երբ պետքա ժողովուրդը հասկանա, որ պետք է մտածել ռեալ գործերի մասին, մտածել ավելի խորը, ոչ թե ամեն մի թեկնածուի ամեն մի ելույթից ցնցվել, հուզվել և հավատալ նրան:
Բան չունեմ ասելու խելացի է, 7 լեզու գիտի, բայց մեզ ին՞չ, քաղաքականության մեջ քո խելքը հավասար է 0-ի եթե դու ուժեղ չես, այն ժամանակ պատերազմ էր, դժվար էր, կարող էր չլիներ բարելավվում բայց նկատելի լիներ ինչ-որ աշխատանք մի բարելավման ուղղությամբ, այլ ոչ հակառակ պատկերը, երբ Շառլը արդեն երես էր թեքել իր հայրենիքից մի քանի այն ժամանակվա թափթփուկների պատճառով, ինչևէ ես ինքս կողմնակից չեմ Սերժին բայց ավելի արժանի է քաղաքականության մեջ լինի նա քան թե մեկ ուրիշը այսօրվա դրությամբ:

----------


## voter

> ...Պիտի նշեմ նաև, որ ուղղակի ցնցված եմ Վազգեն մանուկյանի Շանթի ելույթից…Պիտի ասեմ, որ հիմա ավելի շատ եմ խառնվել…


Կա որևէ սխագրություն, կամ վիդեոնյութ այդ հարցազրույցի մասին՞

----------


## Anika Verdy

Միակ մարդը, ում վստահում եմ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանն է… Դաշնակների հանդեպ հատուկ սեր չունեմ, բայց իրեն հավանում եմ, կարծում եմ, որ խելացի, ներկայանալի է, եւ բացի այդ փորձառու է քաղաքական դաշտում եւ տեղյակ այն ամենից, ինչից պիտի տեղյակ լինի… 
Մնացած եւ ոչ մի թեկնածու չունի այս արժանիքներից որեւէ մեկը… 
Լեւոն Տեր- Պետրոսյանը վախենամ ինչ-որ ուժերի գործիքն է, սա զուտ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է, դրա համար չեմ վստահում, 
Արտաշես Գեղամյանի մասին խոսելս անգամ չի գալիս, թող ներեն ինձ իր համակիրները, բայց նա լավ պատգամավոր կլիներ, ոչ թե նախագահ
Օեկ-ը ինձ համար մի քիչ խորհրդավոր եւ անհասկանալի կառույց է, Արթուր բաղդասարյանը նույնպես, նա ինձ վստահություն չի ներշնչում, նրա խոսքի եւ գործի մեջ մի տեսակ ջղագրգիռ եւ ագրեսիվ բան եմ տեսնում
Սերժ Սարգսյան, նա ամենից փորձառուն է, սակայն լավ կլիներ, որ նա մնար վարչապետ… Վարչապետը կարծում եմ նախագհի չափ, եթե ոչ ավելի կարեւոր պաշտոն եմ համարում, ու այսօր հենց վարչապետի պաշտոնում էլ մարդ չեմ տեսնում բացի իրենից… 
Ընտրիր կլիներ Վահանը նախագահ, Սերժը վարչապետ 
դա իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանի համար ամենից հարմար տարբերակն է

----------


## Tigana

Կներեք ինձ , բայց ես չեմ հավատում հարցման արդյունքների ճշտությանը:
 :Think:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Իսկ քո կարծիքով իրականում ինչպիսին պետք է լինեին արդյունքները :

----------


## voter

Դրա համար ընդհամենը անհրաժեշտ է հրապարակել ընտրողների ցուցակը, ադմինը ֆորումի հանգիստ կարող է դա անել...

----------


## Artashes

> Կներեք ինձ , բայց ես չեմ հավատում հարցման արդյունքների ճշտությանը:


Ճիշտ ել անում ես......
Եստեղ Լեվօնականներն են, ու իրանց ինչ դզեռա տալիս են ել գրում դնում են

Թքել մարդու երեսին ով քեզ պահել է խավարի մեջ


Ու ասեմ ավելին պարոն Մոդերատոր
Իմ գրածները մի խմբագրի ու ուղղումներ ել մի արա: Շնորհակալություն Ձեր մատուցած ծառայության համար

----------


## REAL_ist

դժվար բան  չկա կարելիա բացել քվեարկությունը նայել, բայց արդեն գաղտնիության իմաստը կկորի, ինձ չի թվում թե ստեղ են տեղնա որտեղ պետքա կեղծիք լինի
կեղծիքը հիմիկվա սոց հարցումներնա որ զանգմում ասում են ում եք ընտրում ու իրանք առաջարկում են որ ընտրնենք Սերժին :LOL:  պտի ասեի ինչքան եք առաջարկում :LOL: 
պրիտոմ փագ համարից էլ զանգում են, պարզ չի 99 տոկոսը Լեվոնին ընտրողների չի ասի որ ըտնրելուա, հետո էլ ասումեն Սերժին 99 տոկոսը ընտրումա

----------


## HNK511

Ես նոյնպէս համաձայն եմ REAL_ist-ին այն հարցում, որ կեղծել հնարաւոր չէ արնուազն ոչ այն ձեւով որ դուք կարծում եք (ոնց ուզեն բաժանեն ձայները)...իվերջոյ սա ընտրական արկղ չէ որ քուեյաթերթիկների պարունակութիւնը փոխուի :LOL: ...բայց հնարաւոր է այլ վարկած կայ...վերջին շրջանին նկատելեմ որ Լեւոնականները internet-ում լաւ տարածում ունեն ու շատ կայքերում ունեն իրենց «նախագահին» գովազթող հոլովակներ այսպիսով հնարաւոր է նաեւ, որ այստեղ նոյնպէս մէծ թվով user-ներ ունենան ու այդ user-ներով քվեարկութիւն անցկացնեն...

ինչ վերաբերուում է իմ նախընտրած թեկնածույին..ես ցանկանում եմ որ նախագահ ընտրուի *Վահան Հովհաննիսյան*ը..որովհետեւ այդ մարդու մէջ եմ տեսնում ես իսկական համայն հայութեան նախագահ..(ոչ այն պատճառու որ նա դաշնակցական է..իմ ընկերների միջավայրում ես ճանաչուած եմ որպէս հակա-դաշնակ)

----------


## _DEATH_

> հետո էլ ասումեն Սերժին 99 տոկոսը ընտրումա


Ո՞վ ա տենց բան ասել, Սերժին չեն ընտրելու, Սերժը ընտրվելուա  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ո՞վ ա տենց բան ասել, Սերժին չեն ընտրելու, Սերժը ընտրվելուա


Երևի «նշանակվելու» ամենաճիշտ տարբերակն է տվյալ դեպքում։

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ կլիներ, որ քվեարկությունը բաց լիներ:
Բայց որ Սերժի վարկանիշը ինտերնետում շատ ցածրա դա փաստա:

Ինչ արած Վարդան Ղուկասյանն ու մնացած Սերժի վարկանիշը ռեալ կյանքում ապահովողները սկի հայերեն նորմալ չեն խոսում, ուր մնաց ինտերնետից օգտվեն:

----------


## Artgeo

*Սա իմ վերջին գրառումն է քաղաքականության մեջ  Ու ընդհանրապես, վերջին արտահայտված կարծիքը քաղաքականության թեմայով։*

Փետրվարի 19-ին Հայաստանն ու հայ ժողովուրդը մեծ որոշում են կայացնելու։ Փետրվարի 19-ի ընտրություններից ու Հայաստանի քաղաքացիների քաղաքական զարգացվածությունից է կախված մոտակա 10 տարվա Հայաստանի զարգացման ու գոյության վեկտորը։ Ընտրությունները մեծ հետաքրքրություն են առաջացրել ոչ միայն Հայաստանում (ինչը բնական է), այլ նաև շատ ու շատ այլ երկրներում։ Իհարկե բոլորին հետաքրքրում է ընտրությունների արդյունքների մոտավոր պատկերը։ Զանազան սոցհարցումներին ես չեմ վստահում անկախ երկրից ու դրանք անցկացնողներից ու անցկանցում եմ իմ սեփական սոցհարցումը։ Իհարկե անց եմ կացնում ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ, սակայն Վրաստանի նախագահական ընտրություններից առաջ անցկացրած իմ «սոցհարցումը» գրեթե համընկավ ընտրությունների արդյունքի հետ։ 

Հարցմանս արդյունքում պարզել եմ, որ ճնշող մեծամասնությունը չի ընտրում Սերժ Սարգսյանին։ Մի քանի հոգուց բացի (երեք կրեմլասեր, երկու կաշառակեր, մեկ միամիտ քաղաքացի)։ Մնացած 257 հոգին այլ անուններ են տվել։  

Սոցհարցումս թույլ է տալիս ինձ վստահ ասել, որ հայ ժողովուրդը հաղթելու է ընտրություններում, մնում է սպասենք և տեսնենք, կհաղթի՞ արդյոք հայ ժողովուրդը քվեները հաշվելիս։

Ես կլինեմ աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ մարդը, եթե փետրվարի 20-ի առավոտյան արթնանամ միացնեմ Հ1-ը ու լսեմ, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, Րաֆֆի Հովանիսյանը, Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը միասնաբար պայքար են հայտարարել։

Մաղթում եմ քաղաքական գործիչներին խելամտություն ու իմաստություն։ Հայ ժողովրդին համբերություն եմ մաղթում, պինդ կացեք։ Իսկ Ակումբում քաղաքականության բաժնում քննարկումներ շարունակողներին միմյանց նկատմամբ եթե ոչ սիրալիր, ապա գոնե հարգալից վերաբերմունք։  :Smile: 

Լավ եղեք, ես ձեզ շատ եմ սիրում  :Smile:

----------


## Fedayi

ա. ինչպե՞ս կանցնեն նախագահական ընտրությունները
բ. ո՞վ է այդ ընտրություններում հաղթելու ամենահավանական թեկնածուն.
գ. ինչպիսի՞ն կլինի Հայաստանի ապագան այդ ընտրություններից հետո:

ա/ ազատ, մի քիչ էլ արդար /համենայնդեպս ես  հավատում եմ/
բ/ Սերժ Սարգսյան /բայց ես նրան չեմ ընտրելու/
գ/ Մի քայլ առաջ կգնանք: :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Տեսնես կգա՞ միօր, որ հայերը իրենք իրենց թուրք, հրեա, ռուս, քուրդ, ուդմուրտ, չուչմեկ ու եսիմ ինչ չանվանեն  :Bad:

----------


## dvgray

> Տեսնես կգա՞ միօր, որ հայերը իրենք իրենց թուրք, հրեա, ռուս, քուրդ, ուդմուրտ, չուչմեկ ու եսիմ ինչ չանվանեն


Դժվար թե:
Որպեսի այդպիսի օր գա, պետք է որ էտ ազգերից քիչ-միչ, ամեն մեկից գոնե մի քանի հոգի  :LOL: , մեր հետ կարողանան ապրեն, իսկ դա անհույս երազանք է:

----------


## voter

Հետաքրքիր դատողություններ են
http://www.zhamanak.com/article/8238/

Մի կողմ թողնելով ԼՏՊի գովասանքը ու նրան 75 տոկոս անգամ վերագրելը, մի բանում ճիշտ է մասնագետը, եթե ընտրություններին մասնակցությունը ահռելի մեծ լինի, կեղծիքներ անողների կյանքը շատ կբարդանա....

Եվ երկորդը, որ ինձ շատ զվարճացրեց - ՍՍի կողմնակիցները, բնութագրվում են, որպես «ախպոր ընգերներ» այսինքն ամեն մի շրջանում այդ տեղի իշխանիկի տղան է ղեկավարում ՍՍի շտաբը ու հետևաբար այդ «մեր ախպոր ընկերներ» հենց կազմում են հիմնական ՍՍի ակտիվիստների շարքերը...

----------


## Ռիժ

> Ճիշտ ել անում ես......
> Եստեղ Լեվօնականներն են, ու իրանց ինչ դզեռա տալիս են ել գրում դնում են
> 
> Թքել մարդու երեսին ով քեզ պահել է խավարի մեջ
> 
> 
> Ու ասեմ ավելին պարոն Մոդերատոր
> Իմ գրածները մի խմբագրի ու ուղղումներ ել մի արա: Շնորհակալություն Ձեր մատուցած ծառայության համար


Լևոնականներն այնտեղ են, որտեղ մարդիկ տեղեկացված են, տրամաբանող են, անվախ են փոփոխությունների նկատմամբ, տեսնում են ժամանակի մեջ կատարվելիքները, ու ամենակարևորը, մանր-մունր տնտեսական հարցերը երկրի նախագահի հետ չեն կապում:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է 92-93թթ. մութ ու ցուրտ ձմեռներին, էդ ժամանակ ես ել եմ տանջվել, բայց նախագահին չեմ մեղադրում, որովհետև հասկանում եմ, որ երկրաշարժ էր եղել, երկիրը պատերազմի ու շրջափակման մեջ էր: Էներգիան օգտագործվում էր զենք սարքելու համար, լուցկի արտադրող գործարանները փամփուշտ էին արտադրում, Մերգելյանը լոկատորներ էր արտադրում: Իսկ գազատարը հարյուրավոր անգամ պայթեցվել է ադրբեջանցիների կողմից, ամեն անգամ ամբողջ խողովակաշարը վերանորոգվելու կարիք ա ունեցել: Եթե գազատարը պայթացնում էին, ատոմակայանն էլ կպայթացնեին: Ատոմակայանը փակվել ա դրսի ուժերի (մասնավորապես Ռուսաստանի) ճնշման պատճառով, և բացվել է Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի շնորհիվ:
Այնպես որ, հարգելի հանրապետականներ, սև PR-ի համար այլ թեմա փնտրեք:

ԱՌԱՋ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ, ԴԵՊԻ ՊԱՅՔԱՐ, ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՄԻՆՉԵՎ ՎԵՐՋ ...

----------


## VisTolog

Բա որ ԼՏՊ-ը լինի: :Shok: 
Արդեն սկսում եմ կասկածել, որ Սերժը կլինի նախագահ:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Բա որ ԼՏՊ-ը լինի:
> Արդեն սկսում եմ կասկածել, որ Սերժը կլինի նախագահ:


ամեն ինչ կախված է ինձնից ու քեզնից , խոսքս միայն փետրվարի 19-ի մասին չէ

----------


## Egern.net

> Բա որ ԼՏՊ-ը լինի:
> Արդեն սկսում եմ կասկածել, որ Սերժը կլինի նախագահ:


այ հենց էդ *կասկածը* հասավ հանրապետականներին ու Սերժին վախից սատարողներին, Սերժը ընդհանրապես հույս չի ունենա հաղթելու: 

Այսօր իշխանությունների միակ զենքը իրենց բացարձակության ու անձեռնմխելիության զգացումն է, որ մտցրել են ժողովրդի մեջ: Եթե ընտրական հանձնաժողովի նախագահը վստահ չեղավ, որ Սերժն է լինելու նախագահը, հաստատ այդքան չի կեղծի...

----------


## Աբելյան

ընտրելու եմ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Շատ լավ ա արել եկել ա: Ժողովուրդն էլ փոխանակ ուրախանա, որ էս իշխանություններից պրծնելու հնարավորություն ա առաջացել, մի բան էլ դժգոհում ա:

չնայած, իրա հետ էլ առանձնապես մեծ հույսեր չեմ կապում

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
հլը կարող ա մի 100 հոգու էլ համոզեմ իրան ընտրեն  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Կներեք ինձ , բայց ես չեմ հավատում հարցման արդյունքների ճշտությանը:





> Դրա համար ընդհամենը անհրաժեշտ է հրապարակել ընտրողների ցուցակը, ադմինը ֆորումի հանգիստ կարող է դա անել...


Անկեղծ ասած իմ համար զարմանալի ու անակնկալ չի, որ կգտնվեն մարդիկ, ովքեր չեն հավատա հարցման արդյունքներին, քանի-որ այն չի համապատասխանի իրենց պատկերացումներ: Ինչ արած, փորձել ներկայացնել որ հարցումը «կեղծելով» ակումբի ադմինիստրացիան ոչ մի օգուտ չէր ունենա, որ դրանից ոչ բարոյական, ոչ հոգեկան, ոչ էլ շոշափելի (նյութական) օգուտ չէր ստանա, համարում եմ պարապ զբաղմունք, որովհետև այնուամենայնիվ կմնան մարդիկ, ովքեր կշարունակեն կասկածել հարցման արդյունքների ճշտությանը:

Ինձ ավելի շատ զարմացրեց *voter* մականվամբ ակումբցու՝ ընտրողների ցուցակը հրապարակելու առաջարկը: Զարմացրեց, որովհետև որքան ես գիտեմ, voter, դու մեկ այլ, հարևան ֆորումի ադմինիստրատորն ես: Մի՞թե կարելի է նախապես փակ հայտարարված հարցման արդյունքները հրապարակել: Ձեր ֆորումում այդպե՞ս եք անում: Հարցս պատասխան չի պահանջում, այդուհանդերձ պատրաստ եմ պատասխան լսել:

Իսկ հիմա հարցը ներկայացնեմ մյուս ակումբցիների համար: Եթե հարցումն ի սկզբանե բացվել է որպես փակ, ապա իմ կողմից առնվազն անազնվություն կլինի  քվեարկողների ցուցակը հիմա հրապարակելը: Հստակ հասկանանք, որ քվեարկողների գոնե մի մասը քվեարկել է, իմանալով, որ ակումբի տերերը գաղտնի են պահելու իրենց դիրքորոշումը: Շատ հնարավոր է, որ հարցման արդյունքը այլ տեսք ունենար, եթե այն բաց լիներ: Օրինակ Ա-ն քվեարկեր Բ-ի օգտին, որպեսզի գոհացներ իր ընկեր Գ-ին, որը նրան օրեր շարունակ քարոզել է Բ-ի արժանիքները: Կամ հասարակ վախ, որը կարող է շրջանցած չլիներ նաև մեր ակումբին և այլն:

Ինչևէ, ինձ ձեռնտու է, որ լինեն մի խումբ մարդիկ, ովքեր կհամարեն որ ես կեղծել եմ քվեարկության արդյունքներն ու «նկարել» իմ ուզած թվերը, քանց թե իրականում անազնիվ լինեմ ու բացեմ հարցման արդյունքները՝ չարաշահելով մի շարք ակումբցիների վստահությանը: 

Չնայած մյուս կողմից ես կարող եմ ներկայացնել  կոմպրոմիսային առաջարկ:

1. Հաշվի առնելով որ *P.S.* և *Ձայնալար* մականուններով ակումբցիները մոդերատորներ են, այսինքն ակումբի ղեկավար կազմից և իրավունք ունեն իմանալ հարցման արդյունքները, հաշվի առնելով, որ ինչքան հասկանում եմ հմնականում կասկածի տակ է առնվում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մեծաքանակ ձայներ հավաքելու փաստը ու հաշվի առնելով որ այս երկու մոդերատորներից և ոչ մեկն էլ նրա կողմնակիցը չէ, պատրաստ եմ նրանց տրամադրել քվեարկողների ցուցակը, առաջարկելով բոլոր հնարավոր, բայց անհատական (այլ ոչ թե հրապարակային հարցման) ճանապարհներով ստուգել, թե իրո՞ք տվյալ անդամը այս կամ այն թեկնածուի օգտին է քվեարկել և/կամ իրապե՞ս մասնակցել է քվեարկությանը, ապա թեմայում ասել իրենց հեղինակավոր եզրակացությունը, կեղծվա՞ծ էին, թե՞ ոչ ընտրությունները: Այսպիսով, եթե նրանք համաձայնվեն այդ գործառույթն իրականացնել, ապա ըստ էության ակումբում կստանձնեն նաև դիտորդների դեր ու կարծում եմ, որ նրանց եզրակացությունը կցրեր կասկածողների մի մասի կասկածները:

2. Քանի որ կարծիք հնչեց, որ որոշ մարդիկ պարզապես կարող է գրանցվեն ու քվեարկեն, դրանով ապահովելով իրենց թեկնածուի քվեն, ես ներկայացնում փոքրիկ ստատիստիկա, որն արել եմ մինչև ս.թ.փետրվարի 3-ը քվեարկած անդամների մեջ, քանի որ հաշվարկն արել եմ փետրվարի 6-ին և ավելի նոր տվյալներ ձեռքիս տակ չունեի: Այսպիսով ներկայացնելու եմ, թե յուրաքանչյուր թեկնածուի օգտին քանի հոգի է քվեարկել, քվեարկողներից քանիսն են, որ ոչ մի գրառում չեն արել, քանիսն են, որ գրառում(ներ) արել են, բայց դրանք չեն գերազանցում 10-ը (նվազագույն շեմ), և քանիսն են որ կատարել են 10-ից ավելի գրառումներ: Կարծում եմ, սա քիչ ավելի հստակ պատկեր կտա, թեև ես ինքս չեմ կարծում, որ պետք չէ հաշվել ոչ մի գրառում չարած անդամի ձայնը: Ինչևէ.

*Վազգեն Մանուկյան (ԱԺՄ)* 
Ընդհանուր քվեարկողների թիվը - *17*
Ոչ մի գրաոում չունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - 1 
Մինչև 10 գրառում ունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - 1
10-ից ավելի գրառում ունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - *15*

*Արթուր Բաղդասարյան (ՕԵԿ)* 
Ընդհանուր քվեարկողների թիվը - *3*
Ոչ մի գրաոում չունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - 0 
Մինչև 10 գրառում ունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - 0
10-ից ավելի գրառում ունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը -* 3*

*Տիգրան Կարապետյան (ԺԿ)* 
Ընդհանուր քվեարկողների թիվը - *5*
Ոչ մի գրաոում չունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - 0 
Մինչև 10 գրառում ունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - 0
10-ից ավելի գրառում ունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - *5*

*Վահան Հովհաննիսյան (ՀՅԴ)* 
Ընդհանուր քվեարկողների թիվը - *8*
Ոչ մի գրաոում չունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - 1
Մինչև 10 գրառում ունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - 1
10-ից ավելի գրառում ունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - *6*

*Արման Մելիքյան (ինքնառաջադրում)* 
Ընդհանուր քվեարկողների թիվը - *0*
Ոչ մի գրաոում չունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - 0 
Մինչև 10 գրառում ունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - 0
10-ից ավելի գրառում ունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - *0*

*Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան (ինքնառաջադրում)* 
Ընդհանուր քվեարկողների թիվը - *36*
Ոչ մի գրաոում չունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - 4
Մինչև 10 գրառում ունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - 1
10-ից ավելի գրառում ունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - *31*

*Արտաշես Գեղամյան (ԱՄ)* 
Ընդհանուր քվեարկողների թիվը - *0*
Ոչ մի գրաոում չունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - 0
Մինչև 10 գրառում ունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - 0
10-ից ավելի գրառում ունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - *0*

*Սերժ Սարգսյան (ՀՀԿ)* 
Ընդհանուր քվեարկողների թիվը - *12*
Ոչ մի գրաոում չունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - 1
Մինչև 10 գրառում ունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - 1
10-ից ավելի գրառում ունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - *10*

*Արամ Հարությունյան (ԱՀԿ)* 
Ընդհանուր քվեարկողների թիվը - *0*
Ոչ մի գրաոում չունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - 0
Մինչև 10 գրառում ունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - 0
10-ից ավելի գրառում ունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - *0*

*Դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվել*
Ընդհանուր քվեարկողների թիվը - *14*
Ոչ մի գրաոում չունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - 0
Մինչև 10 գրառում ունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - 2
10-ից ավելի գրառում ունեցող քվեարկողների թիվը - *12*

Այսպիսով, եթե դիտարկենք միայն այն անդամների քվեները, ովքեր կատարել են 10-ից ավելի գրառումներ, ապա ստանում ենք հետևյալ պատկերը

*1. Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան (ինքնառաջադրում) - 31*
*2. Վազգեն Մանուկյան (ԱԺՄ)  - 15*
*3. Դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվել - 12*
4. Սերժ Սարգսյան (ՀՀԿ)  - 10
5. Վահան Հովհաննիսյան (ՀՅԴ) - 6
6. Տիգրան Կարապետյան (ԺԿ)  - 5
7. Արթուր Բաղդասարյան (ՕԵԿ)  - 3
8. Արման Մելիքյան (ինքնառաջադրում) -  0
9. Արամ Հարությունյան (ԱՀԿ) - 0
10. Արտաշես Գեղամյան (ԱՄ) - 0

Կամ այլ կերպ ասած գոնե տեղերի իմաստով, քվեարկության արդյունքը չի փոխվում:

Ի դեպ, գրառում չկատարածներին որևէ մեկին խորհուրդ չէի տա անվանել «մարդիկ, ովքեր այս կամ այն ուժի կողմից հրահանված հատուկ մտել են քվեարկելու համար»: Ակումբի քվեարկություններն ուսումնասիրելով նկատում եմ, որ այս հարցումը ակտիվ հարցումներից այն հազվագյուտներից է, որտեղ գրառումներ չարած քվեարկողները բավական քիչ են: Չմոռանանք, որ կան բազմաթիվ մարդիկ, ովքեր մտնում ու ակտիվ հետևում են ակումբի անցուդարձին, մեզնից շատ են կարդում թեմաները, գրառումները, քննարկումները ու մասնակցում քվեարկություններին, քանի-որ գրանցված են և գրանցումը հաստատված լինելու դեպքում ունեն այդ տեխնիկական լիազորությունը:

----------


## Grieg

ըստ այս թեմայի ստացվում է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ըտնրում են 39.09% իսկ այս  թեմայում մոտ 43,75% նշել են որ ոչ մի դեպքում ՉԵՆ ընտրի ԼՏՊին..

----------


## voter

> Գիտես, եթե սկսենք մեջբերել ցանկացած հոդված, հարցազրույց, ուր մեկ անգամ շոշափվում է Սերժ Սարգսյանի անունը կամ հարցազրույցի հեղինակն ինչ-որ կապ է ունեցել վարչապետի հետ, ապա կստանանք պատկեր, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի թեմայում  քննարկվում է ընդդիմությունը: Իսկ քեզ տեղյակ պահեմ, որ անկախ ամեն ինչից պարոն Սարգսյանն ունի վարկանիշ, ունի ընտրազանգված, որի շնորհքը նաև հեռուստատեսությանն է, էստրադայի աստղերինն են և այլն: Այն որ վարկանիշը նվազում է, օբյեկտիվ գնահատականի դեպքում կտեսնենք, որ պարոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ու նրա թիմի շնորհքն է, այլ ոչ թե մյուս «ընդդիմադիրների», ովքեր զբաղված են նորից հակալևոնական քարոզչությամբ:


Լավ ուրիշ կերպ բացադրեմ։ Այն, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանին–ՍՍին ԼՏՊն չի կարող պատժել, պատասխանատվության ենթարկել ցույց է տալիս այդ հասարակ մի ածականավոր թաղապետի հետ նույնիսկ ԼՏՊի ունեցած քրեական կապերը, որոնք նրան թույլ չեն տա անգամ այդ քաղաքապետին պատասխանատվության կանչել։ Եթե իհարկե ԼՏՊն չի պատրաստվում ՆՍՏԵԼՈՒԵՆՔ ԲՈԼՈՐՍ կարգախոսով անձնազոհաբար իր խորտակվելու գնով նրանց ասպարեզից հանել....




> Ի դեպ, պարոն Սերժ Սարգսյանը նաև շատ արժանիքներ ունի, որոնք կարելի է քննարկել, պետք չէ լինել այդքան ծայրահեղական:


Դժբախտությունը, նրանում է, որ ոչ ՍՍ ի ոչ ԼՏՊի կողմնակիցները չեն հասկանում, որ քաղաքականության մեջ անձի արժանիքները չեն ընտրում, այլ նրա նպատակների, կամ առավել զարգացած երկում, այդ մարդու ետևում կանգնած կուսակցության նպատակների համար։ Այդ գաղափարները, նպատակները մնայուն արժեքներ են իսկ անձերը ոչմի նշանակություն չունեցող կերպարներ։ Քաղաքական գործչի անձնական արժանիքները ժողովրդի զարգացվածության ու երկում օրիենքի իշխանության դեպքում ընդհուպ զրոի է ձգտում...




> Գիտես, հարգելիս, եթե Գուգոն իր կնոջը ծեծում է և դու դա տեսել ես կամ հավաստի գիտես, դա մի հարց է, երբ դու ենթադրում ես որ Գուգոն ծեծում է իր կնոջը ու այդ մասին բարձրաձայնում ես, խաղալով խեղճ Գուգոյի հեղինակության հետ, այն դեպքում, երբ հնարավոր է, որ Գուգոն իր կնոջ վրա երբևէ ձեռք չի բարձրացրել, դա նվազագույնը անազնվություն ու զրպարտություն է:


Ես ազատ եմ գոչել, գոռալ ինչ ցանկանամ, եթե դա կհանգեցնի Գուգոի համար վատ հետևանքների ու տույժերի, ապա նա ազատ է պահանջել լուրջ հիմնավորում ու այդեղ կերևա ես զրպարտիչ եմ, թե Գուգոն հանցագործ։
Իսկ փորձել զրպարտիչի պիտակ կպցնել ինձ հենց ի սկզբանե հենց Գուգոի իրավունքն է, նույն խոսքի ազատության իրավունքից օգտվելով ու այդ դեպքում ես կսկսեմ մտածել, տուժվում եմ, թե ոչ ու կարող է ես սկսեմ փաստերը ի հայտ բերել ու պնդել դատարանով Գուգոյին պատժել ու ինձ զրպարտչի պիտակից ազատել։

Կրկնվեմ, քանի դեռ ոչ մեկ չի դիմել արդարադատության, բոլորը ազատ են ասել ինչ իրենք կցանկանան։ Արգելել իրավունք ունի միայն ժողովրդի կողմից ընդունելի դատարանը։ 

Եթե ամեն մեկը ում այդ փաստերը դուր չեն գալիս սկսում է արգելել արտահայտվելը, արդյունքում ոչ միայն հասարակությունը զրպարտությունները այլև կարևոր փաստերը չի իմանում։ 

Իսկ ուշադրության արժանի փաստերը ի համեմատ դեղին հոդվածների միտ էլ անհամեմատ քիչ են...




> Կեցցես: Ճիշտ ես ասում: Իսկ հիմա ցույց տուր այդ նորմալ, ժողովրդավարական երկիրը: Հայաստանը, ցավոք, հիմա այդպիսին չէ:
> Եկեք ներկայացում չխաղանք: Իրականությունը բոլորս էլ լավ պատկերացնում ենք, հասկանում ենք ինչ խաղեր են գնում, ինչ մեթոդներով են իշխանությունները փորձելու վերարտադրվել: Այժմ, կրկին ցավոք, մենք չունենք հնարավորություն նորմալ ժողովրդավարական երկրի նման ընտրություն անելու: Այժմ մեր պանծալի քաղաքական գործիչները պետք է մտածեին ոչ թե իրենց նախագահ դառնալու, այլ ստեղծված կատաստրոֆիկ վիճակից դուրս գալու համար ելք գտնել, ոչ թե աչքերին վարդագույն ակնոցներ դնեն կամ էլ կեղծավորի դիմակ ու ասեն «ի՞նչ է եղել որ, սենց էլ կհաղթենք»:


Սխալվում ես, անհուսալի, սխալվում ես։ Հուսահատություն եմ տեսնում համոզվածությանդ մեջ, թե իրականությունը դաժան է ու կեղծիքների դեմ առնել հնարավոր չէ։ Շատ էլ լավ հնարավոր է ու հասարակ – մեծ մասսաականություն ապահովվել ընտրությունների ժամանակ։ Եթե գոնէ ձայնի իրավունք ունեցողների կեսից ավելին այն է մեկ միլլիոնից ավելի մարդ գա քվեարկության ու ընտրի, կեղծողներին աստղաբաշխական գումար հարկավոր կլինի, որ գոնէ այդքան թուղթ գնեն ու լցնեն արկղերը, որ իրենց թեկնածուն այդքանից ավելի ձայներ ունենա արկղերում։ 




> Նորից օբյեկտիվ գնահատական տալու դեպքում կտեսնենք, որ այս մի քանի ամիսների «ազատությունը», բանակցությունների առկայությունը Տեր-Պետրոսյանի քաղաքական դաշտ վերադառնալու արդյունք են, այլ ոչ թե պանծալի ընդդիմադիրների ձեռքբերումներ:


Բլեֆ է։ Երկար կարելի է խոսել մի իրավիճակի մասին, ինչ կլիներ, եթե ԼՏՊն ասպարեզ չգար, տեսություններ առաջարկել ինչպես կզարգանային դեպքերը, բայց դա արդեն անշնորհակալ գործ է ու այստեղ մի բան կարող եմ ասել – եթե ԼՏՊն դա արել է ժողովրդի համար ազատություն ապահովվելու համար, ապա թող դրա – այդ դրականի մասին խոսեր ու չդադարեր մարդկանց լավ տրամադրություն պարգևել ու ներշնչել, որ նրանք ազատ են և ոչ թե «դե դուք նայեք ոնց եմ ես հիմա ձեզ նեղացնողին ծեծում, ջարդում արունլվիկ անում»....




> Անձամբ ես եմ իմ ականջներով լսել, որ Սամվել Շահինյանը ասում էր, որ սոց. հարցում են անցկացրել ու պարզել, որ առաջին տեղում Սերժն է, երկրորդում Վազգենթ: Եթե Սամվել Շահինյանն է փչացած հեռախոս, ապա...
> Իսկ ասածս հայտարարությունը երեկ անձամբ Մանուկյանն է արել, այնպես որ հերիք է պրովակացիաներ անեք, ավելի լավ է ուսումնասիրեք Ձեր թեկնածուի խոսքերը:


Սոց.հարցմամբ պարզված արդյունքը ու կարծիք, որ այդ արդյունքը իրական վարկանիշ է և ոչ վախի հետևանք, տարբեր բաներ են։

Ես շարունակում եմ պնդել, որ Մանուկյանը չի կարող ՍՍին համարել ժողովրդի մոտ վարկանիշ ունեցող ծանրաշիռ քաղաքական գործիչ, որի հոտ նա պիտի պայքարի, դրանից էլ նրա ընտրապայքարը ՍՍակենտրոն չէ, այլ գաղափարական։

Կրկրնվեմ – հարցնում եմ, որտեղ է փաստը, որ Մանուկյանը համարում է ՍՍին մեծ վարկանիշ ունեցող՞ Կարծեմ միայն ԼՏՊի կողմնակիցներն են դա պնդում, որ ցույց տան թե իրենք են ՍՍի վարկանիշը իջեցնում, երբ որ իշխանության վարկանիշը ցածր չլիներ ԼՏՊն ուղղակի չէր էլ մտնի պայքարի մեջ։




> Կարդացեք Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մասին թեման, կարդացեք նրա հոդվածները, ելույթները, հարցազրույցները և կարծում եմ, որ Ձեր համար պարզ կլինի, թե մենք ինչու ենք այդպես կարծում:
> 
> Իսկ այդպես ենք կարծում նաև երեկվա հուժկու հանրահավաքի արդյունքներից ելնելով, երբ այնքան մարդ հավաքվեց, որքան վերջին շաբաթվա ընթացքում փորձեցին ու չկարողացան Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը, Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը, փորձելու դեպքում չի կարողանա Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, առանց բռնի ուժի բերելու չի կարողանա ՍԵրժ Սարգսյանը, որը ցույց է տալիս, որ ամենից արդյունավետ քարոզչություն Լևոնն ունի, որ ամենից ավելի ժողովրդի կողմից ընդունելի է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Պետք է հավաքվել ուժեղի շուրջը:


Չիշտն ասած ուրիը բան չէի էլ սպասում, քան «գնա այնտեղ չգիտեմ որտեղ, կարդա այն չգիտեմ ինչ», դա լսում եմ արդեն որերորդ ամիսը բոլոր ԼՏՊի կողմնակիցներից, իրենք ոչինչ ասել ԼՏՊի իրենց ոգևորած գաղափարների մասին ասել չեն կարող, նույնիսկ ինչպես են իրենք հրապուրվել այդ գաղափարներով, որ ոչ ոք չի կարողանում հասկանալ, թե որոնք են։
Այսինքն չէ, ՍՍին իըխանությունից հանելու ու ԼՏՊին այդ աթոռին բազմեցնելու գաղափարը կա – բայց դա ինքնին նախագահի ընտրապայքարի էությունն է, փաստորեն մասնակցել ընտրություններին, զուտ մասնակցելու ու ուրիշին հաղթել չթողնելու համար....

ՈՒմ հուժկու հանրահավաքն ավելի հաստ ու ինչ է դրանից հետևում ավելորդ անգամ չերկարացնեմ, այստեղ http://viparmenia.com/vb/showthread....&postcount=260 իմ կարծիքը գրել եմ...

Ի դեպ մոդերատորական իրավունքներում ոչ միայն ՋՆՋԵԼու հնարավորություն կա, այլև տեղափոխել թեմայից դուրս գրառումները համապատասխան նոր թեմա, կամ կարելի է նոր թեմա ստեղծել, այդ գրառման հիման վրա...

----------


## Ձայնալար

Միանգամից ուզում եմ ասել, որ հրաժարվում եմ դիտորդական առաքելություն ստանձնելուց :Smile: ՝  հետևյալ պատճառաբանությամբ՝
1. Ես անձամբ որոշ չափով ճանաչում եմ ակումբի ղեկավարությանը՝ մասնավորապես 
Chuk-ին, ինչպես նաև համարյա մի տարի է Ակումբի անդամ եմ և որոշակի կարծիք ունեմ Ակումբի մասին ընդհանուր առմամբ, ինչը թույլ է տալիս ինձ կասկածի տակ չառնել հարցման արդյունքների ճշմարտացիությունը,
2. Հաշվի առնելով առաջինը, անտրամաբանական եմ համարում ինչ-որ բան ստուգել և հայտնել մյուս անդամներին (որոնք հարցումը համարում են կեղծված), որ հարցումը կեղծված չէ, նամանավանդ, որ
3. ոչ մի երաշխիք չկա, որ նմանատիպ մեղադրանքներ չեն ուղղվի նաև իմ հասցեին;

----------


## քաղաքացի

> ըստ այս թեմայի ստացվում է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ըտնրում են 39.09% իսկ այս  թեմայում մոտ 43,75% նշել են որ ոչ մի դեպքում ՉԵՆ ընտրի ԼՏՊին..


*Grieg*, դու մի շատ հասարակ բան բաց ես թողել: Հաշվի առնենք, որ այս թեմայում քվեարկողների թիվը 100-ից ավել է եղել: Իսկ քո ասած թեմայում՝ նախ եղել է բաց քվեարկություն որտեղ մասնակցել է ընդամենը 15 հոգի: ԼՏՊ-ին դեմ քվեարկողների թիվը կազմում է 5 հոգի, որից մեկը հարցը լավ չի հասկացել և նույնպես արտահայտվել է դեմ ԼՏՊ-ին, սակայն նրա գրառումները կարդալով կարող ես ինքդ համոզվես, որ դա այդպես չէ: Նրա մականունը ChildOfTheSky է:

Մնացածը կարող ես ինքդ հաշվարկես  :Wink:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

ճիշտն ասած ես կարծիքս չեմ փոխել , ուղղակի այն ժամանակ սխալ էի հասկացել հարցը , ինչը նոր միայն նկատեցի , ես կարծում էի խոսքը գնում է կողմ լինելու մասին :

----------


## Koms

Չխորանալով թեկնածուների “տոկոսների” վերաբերյալ քննարկումներին, ես հիմա միայն մի կարևոր հարցի վրա կուզենայի ուղղորդել ձեր ուշադրությունը, դա այն է, որ այլևս անհերքելի է դառնում այն փաստը, ոչ վերջին շաբաթների ընթացքում կտրուկ փոխվել է ընտրություններին մասնակցող 2 հստակ ձևակերպված  բևեռների վերադասավորումը` և *իրադրությունը ընթանում է , մեղմ ասաց, բնավ էլ ոչ իշխանական թևի օգտին* ... Դա այնքան ակնհայտ իրաղություն է, որ առնվազն առանց ակնոցների կարճատես պետք է լինես, որ դա չնկատես ...

----------


## Աբելյան

այ որ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանն էլ ԼՏՊ-ին միանար...

----------


## Koms

որովհետև հնարավոր չէր անվերջ համոզել անհամոզելին, որ սևը սպիտակ է և հակառակը...

----------


## Grieg

> *Grieg*, դու մի շատ հասարակ բան բաց ես թողել: Հաշվի առնենք, որ այս թեմայում քվեարկողների թիվը 100-ից ավել է եղել: Իսկ քո ասած թեմայում՝ նախ եղել է բաց քվեարկություն որտեղ մասնակցել է ընդամենը 15 հոգի: ԼՏՊ-ին դեմ քվեարկողների թիվը կազմում է 5 հոգի, որից մեկը հարցը լավ չի հասկացել և նույնպես արտահայտվել է դեմ ԼՏՊ-ին, սակայն նրա գրառումները կարդալով կարող ես ինքդ համոզվես, որ դա այդպես չէ: Նրա մականունը ChildOfTheSky է:
> 
> Մնացածը կարող ես ինքդ հաշվարկես


Քաղաքացի, այս դեպքում քանակը կարևոր դեր չի խաղում հաշվի առնելով, որ
այս թեման բացվել է 25.07.2007 մինչդեռ երկրորդը ավելի նոր է և հետևաբար ավելի ճշգրիտայս թեմայում հարցումը փակ կերպով է անցկացվում իսկ երկրորդը բաց էբացի դրանից երկրոդ հարցումի դեմ լինելու հարցը շատ ավելի խիստ եր դրված այսինքն դեմ քվեարկողները միանշանակ ԴԵՄ են

----------


## voter

Խոսքը գնում է քվեարկությանը մասնակցածների ՑՈՒՑԱԿԻ մասին, որը հնարավորություն է տալիս գնահատել ինչքան ներկայացուցչական է այս քվեարկությունը։

Ցուցակները ընտրությունների արդարության մասին շատ բան են ասում ու ես փորձում եմ համոզել, որ հրապարակես, որպեսզի մարդիկ սկսեն նաև դրա մասին մտածել, թե իրական կյանքում ինչքան մեծ նշանակություն ունի ցուցակների ճշտությունը ու հենց դրանց միջոցով են, որ իրականացվում են կեղծիքները։

Կասկածի տակ ես չեմ դնում ոչ chuk-ի ոչ բաժնի մոդերատորի, կամ էլ ակումբի անունը, եթե չեք նկատել, ես ինքս անձամբ միայն այս քվեարկությունն եմ համարում ներկայացուցչական ու արդար իրականությունը հայաստանում արտացոլող պատճառները մանրամասնել եմ այստեղ http://forum.openarmenia.com/index.p...ost&p=707124։

Ով ինչպես է քվեարկել գաղտնի քվեարկություններում, ոչ մի դեպքում ոչ մեր ֆորումում կարելի է ստանալ, ըստ կանոնակարգի մեզ մոտ արգելվում է հրապարակել որևէ անձնական տվյալ, լինի անուն, թե քվեարկության տարբերակ, ոչ էլ այստեղ խորհուրդ կտամ հրապարակել։

Կրկնվեմ, զուտ ցուցակի, այբեննական կարգով, թե ովքեր են քվեարկությանը մասնկացել, եթե հրապարակեք, համոզված եմ, որ ավելի վստահելի կլինի այս արդյունքը, քանի որ կասկածները կվերանան, որ ինչ որ մարդիկ օրինակ կրկնակի մականուն գրանցելով - նույնն  է իրական կյանքում ուրիշի անձնագրով, քվեարկել են իրենց թեկնածուի օգտին մի քանի անգամ։

----------


## REAL_ist

չեմ հասկանում ինչնա կասկածների առիթ տալիս, եթե ուսանողության կեսից ավելին Լեվոնինա ընտրում, ինչում եսօր համոզվեցի ես ինքս

----------


## Guetta

Իսկ ո՞րտեղից այդպիսի տվյալներ, որ ուսանողության կեսը Լևոնինա ընտրում: 
Նախ ասեմ, որ գրեթե բոլոր, կամ բոլոր ուսանողական խորհուրդները Հանրապետական կուսակցությանն են սատարում, հետևաբար նաև` Սերժ Սարգսյանին: Իսկ ուսանողության շարժիչ ուժը հենց ուս. խորհուրդներն են: 
Բացի դրանից, Լևոնի միտինգին գնալը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ էտ միտինգ գնացող անձը պետքա պարտադիր ընտրի Լևոնին: Միտինգ գնացողները շատ տարբեր պատճառներով կարող են գնալ, օրինակ`
- իրական ընտրողներ,
- չկողմնորոշվածներ,
- հաստատ իրան չընտրողներ /գնում են տենան ինչա կատարվում/, 
- իշխանությունների կողմից մարդիկ /ԿԳԲ, հատուկ լրագրողներ, հոտոտողներ.../
- պարապ մարդիկ, ովքեր նաև գնում եմ այլ թեկնածուների միտինգներին, 
- հետաքրքրությունից դրդված մարդիկ, ովքեր ուզում են անձամբ տեսնել 1-ին նախագահի դեմքը, տեսքը...., 
- այդ պահին այդ տարածքի /միտինգի/ մոտաքկայքով պատահական անցորդներ,
- ծանոթով գնացածներ /քանակություն ապահովելու համար/,
- կաշառքով գնացածներ /քանակություն ապահովելու համար/, 
- և այլն...
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա ուսանողության, ապա ես ել կարծում եմ ճիշտ հակառակը, որ ուսանողության կեսը ընտրումա Սերժ Սարգսյանին, ավելին` min 70%-ը:

----------


## Selene

> Նախ ասեմ, որ գրեթե բոլոր, կամ բոլոր ուսանողական խորհուրդները Հանրապետական կուսակցությանն են սատարում, հետևաբար նաև` Սերժ Սարգսյանին: Իսկ ուսանողության շարժիչ ուժը հենց ուս. խորհուրդներն են:


Ուսխորհրդի սատարելը որևէ կուսակցությանը դեռևս չի նշանակում, որ այդ ԲՈՒՀ-ի ողջ ուսանողությունը կընտրի համապատասխան կուսակցության թեկնածուին :Wink:  Ես շատ ավելի բարձր կարծիք ունեմ մեր ուսանողների մասին, քան է՝ նրանց կողմնորոշումը նման կարևոր հարցում ուսխորհրդի նման «շարժիչ ուժին» ենթակա լինելը` անկախ սատարող թեկնածուի անձից :Smile:  Մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ՝ անգամ ընտանիքում, երբ ընտանիքի գխավորը ավելի հակված է X-ին տեսնել նախագահ, չի կարող նշանակել, որ տան անդամները միահամուռ գնալու են ու առանց սեփական հիմնավորումն ունենալու ընտրեն X-ին, հատկապես, երբ խոսքն այսօրվա երիտասարդության մասին է, ով շատ ավելի ինֆորմացված է :Ok: 



> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա ուսանողության, ապա ես ել կարծում եմ ճիշտ հակառակը, որ ուսանողության կեսը ընտրումա Սերժ Սարգսյանին, ավելին` min 70%-ը:


Նույն մտքերն ունեցա, ինչ մի գրառում վերև իր վերևի գրառման մասին :Xeloq: 
Բավականին տարբեր է ուսանողության ձայների բաշխվածությունը թեկնածուների միջև, հիմնականում կենտրոնացած 4 թեկնածուի շուրջ բայց կուտակման տոկոս նշելն էտքան էլ ճիշտ չէ, կարծում եմ :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իսկ ո՞րտեղից այդպիսի տվյալներ, որ ուսանողության կեսը Լևոնինա ընտրում:


ես ում հարցրել եմ 10 ից 8–ը Լեվոն են ընտրում, աչկիս զուգադիպությունա :LOL: 



> Իսկ ուսանողության շարժիչ ուժը հենց ուս. խորհուրդներն են:


իմ շրջապատում ես տենց մարդ չգիտեմ որ իրա շարժիչ ուժը ուս խորհուրդը լինի :Shok:

----------


## voter

Ընտրացուցակները միացրեցին ինտերնետին։

http://www.elections.am/search.aspx

Բարավար է անուն ազգանունը նշել, ստանում էս ճշգրիտ տվյալները, որտեղ է անձը հաշվառված ու որ ընտրատարածքում կարող է քվեարկել...

Սա յան առումով, որ քվեարկողների ընտրացուցակները բաց ներկայացնելը կասկածներից խուսափելու համար է արվում ինչն էլ խերհուրդ եմ տալիս այստեղ ներկայացնել։

Ինձ համար chukի վերլուծությունն էլ բավարար է պնդելու համար, որ այս քվեարկությանը, բոլոր մնացած ինտերնետային հացումներից ու սոցիալական հարցումներից ամենաներկայացուցչականն է, թե ինչպիսին կլինեն արդյունքները, եթե ընտրությունները լրիվ ազատ ու արդար կայանան, ներառյալ խոսքի ազատությունը ու լրատվամիջոցների հասանելիությունը բոլոր կողմերի համար...

----------


## AnDev

Ոչ մեկն էլ մի բան չի չնայած ավելի լավա թեկուզ Կարապետյանը քան Սերժը   :Wink:

----------


## Guetta

> Ոչ մեկն էլ մի բան չի չնայած ավելի լավա թեկուզ Կարապետյանը քան Սերժը


Այ նմանատիպ մտքերին կատեգորիկ համաձայն չեմ: 
Դա նման է այն արտահայտությանը, որ ասում են թող Լևոնը լինի, մենակ թե ղարաբաղցի չլինի:

----------


## Undina

Ես ազգությանը դեմ չեմ.....  Բայց եթե ես ունենամ քվեարկելու հնարավորություն էդ մարդը Լևոննա .....

----------


## Ռիժ

Հանրահավաք, փետրվարի 16-ին, ժամը 15.00, Ազատության հրապարակում

Հարգելի հայրենակիցներ, 

Փետրվարի 16-ին, ժամը 15.00, Ազատության հրապարակում տեղի կունենա ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ ՀՀ նախագահի թեկնածու Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախընտրական ամենաուժգին հանրահավաքը (250-300 հազար մասնակից): Սպասվում են բեկումնային անակնկալներ, ինչպես անցյալ հանրահավաքների ժամանակ: Մեր բոլորի մասնակցությունը այս համաժողովրդկան շարժմանը շատ կարևոր է: Վեր կենանք ընդդեմ ռեժիմի և վայելենք մեր հայրենիքը ինչպես հարկն է: 

ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ...

----------


## Guetta

Հանրահավաք, փետրվարի 17-ին, ժամը 15.00, Ազատության հրապարակում: 

Հարգելի հայրենակիցներ:

Փետրվարի 17-ին, ժամը 15.00, Ազատության հրապարակում տեղի կունենա ՀՀ նախագահի թեկնածու, ՀՀ վարչապետ Սերժ Սարգսյանի նախընտրական հանրահավաքը: 

Առա՛ջ, ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ ! ! !

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ով չգիտի ասեմ, որ Ազատության հրապարակում բացառվումա 250-300 հազար մարդու առկայություն:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ով չգիտի ասեմ, որ Ազատության հրապարակում բացառվումա 250-300 հազար մարդու առկայություն:


Ազատության հրապարակը չի սահմանափակվում զուտ հրապարակի բորդյուրներով

----------


## սիսար

> Ազատության հրապարակը չի սահմանափակվում զուտ հրապարակի բորդյուրներով


  Google  earth-ով    նայեք    ազատության   հրապարակը,  այդ   սայթով   կարելի   է   հաշվարկել   թե    այդ   հրապարակում   ինչքան   մարդ   կարող   են   կանգնած   հանդես   գան:
   Անձամբ   հաշվարկել   եմ   եւ   ահա   արդյունքները...
Վերջին    հանրահավաքի   ժամանակ,   Լեւոնականները՛   հայտարարել   էին   թե,  մասնակցել   են   100  հազար   մարդ,   այս   պարագայում    պետքե   յուրաքանչյուր   քառակուսի   մետրի   վրա,   տեղավորված   լինեին   33  մարդ,   սա   արդեն   մեծագույն   կեղծիք    է:   Ազատության   հրապարակում՛   մաքսիմում   կարող   են   մասնակցել  10-12 հազար    մարդ:
   Իսկ    250-300   հազար   ցուցարարների   մասին   խոսելը,  ուղղակի   միամտություն   է   եւ   տասնապատիկ    կեղծ   ինֆորմացիա:

----------


## Sergey

10-12 հազարն էլ պակաս կեղծիք չէ :Smile:

----------


## voter

> Ազատության հրապարակը չի սահմանափակվում զուտ հրապարակի բորդյուրներով


Նույնիսկ եթե 300 հազար էլ տեղավորվեն, ինչը կոնկրետ այստեղ ցույց եմ տվել որ հնարավոր չէ, դա միևնույնն է միայն 10-15% է ընտրողների, ինչքան էլ ԼՏՊն կաող է ձայն ունենալ հայաստանում արդար ընտրությունների դեպքում....
http://viparmenia.com/vb/showthread....&postcount=260

----------


## REAL_ist

> Նույնիսկ եթե 300 հազար էլ տեղավորվեն, ինչը կոնկրետ այստեղ ցույց եմ տվել որ հնարավոր չէ, դա միևնույնն է միայն 10-15% է ընտրողների


քո ասած նույնիսիկի դեպքում, չնայած եսել եմ գտնում որ ճոխացրածա մոտ երկու անգամ ետ թիվը,  ընտրելու իրավունք ունեցողների 10-15 տոկոսնա, ոչ թե ընտրության մասնակցածների։ Մոտ 30-40% ընտրությանը չի մասնակցելու, բացի դրանից ովա ասում որ մենակ հանրահավաքի գնացողներնեն ընտրելու Լևոնին, բավականին մեծ զանգված առանց հանրահավաքների գնալու էլա ընտրում առաջին նախագահին։

Այսօր հրապարակում մակսիմում 150 հազար մարդ կար, ինչը մեր երկրի համար արդեն շատա, հաշվի առնելով որ ընտրություններին մասնակցելու են մոտ 1.5 միլյոն մարդ

վերը նշված թվերը պաշտոնական չեն, ուղղակի իմ կարծիքնա :Wink:

----------


## Egern.net

համաձայն եմ, որ 200-300 հազարի մասին խոսելը սուտ է, բայց շատ ավելի կեղտոտ սուտ է Ոստիկանության հայտարարած 15000ը:

Այսօրվա հանրահավաքին ոչ միայն Ազատության հրապարակն էր լիքը, այլը մինչև Կարապի լիճ, Թումանյան փողոց, մինչև Հյուսիսային պողոտայի սկիզբ: Հորս գնահատականով եղել է մոտ մեկ քառորդով ավել, քան անցած շաբաթ օրը: 

Իսկ երթը շատ տպավորիչ էր: Հրապարակի ժամացույցի տակով երթի առաջին շարքերը անցան 17.40-ին, իսկ վերջը` 18.15-ին: Երբ սկիզբը հասավ Հանրապետության հրապարակ, ծայրը նոր հասել էր ձկան խանութ: Այսինքն Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչը մինչև քաղաքապետարան, ու այնտեղից մինչև հրապարակ մարդիկ էին:

----------


## dvgray

Ճիշտ են ասում, որ հայերս սիրում ենք ուժի կողմը կանգնել, այլ ոչ թե գաղափարի:
Ի՞նչ կապ ունի մեր՝ ընտրողներիս համար, թե քանի հոգիով են հավաքվել կամ երթ արել: Սա երևի պետք էր հետաքրքրեր թեկնածուներին, բայց ոչ թե մեզ՝ ընտրողներիս: Մենք պետք է կսերիք ծրագրերու ու /չկայացած/ դեբատները, ու ընտրեինք գաղափար-անձը:
Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, որովհետև մենք, հավաքական, ազգովին, միշտ էլ ընտրում ենք ուժեղին: Ով ավելի շատ ուժ ցույց տա, նրան էլ ձայն կտանք  :Sad:  , կամ առնվազն կհամակրենք:  Եվ ստրպված պոտենցիալ ունեցող մարդիկ /թեկնածուացու/ կամ հեռու են փախնում այսպիսի ընտրողից, կամ վերջ ու առաջ դառնում են պոպուլիստ:
 :Sad:

----------


## Egern.net

> Ճիշտ են ասում, որ հայերս սիրում ենք ուժի կողմը կանգնել, այլ ոչ թե գաղափարի:
> Ի՞նչ կապ ունի մեր՝ ընտրողներիս համար, թե քանի հոգիով են հավաքվել կամ երթ արել: Սա երևի պետք էր հետաքրքրեր թեկնածուներին, բայց ոչ թե մեզ՝ ընտրողներիս: Մենք պետք է կսերիք ծրագրերու ու /չկայացած/ դեբատները, ու ընտրեինք գաղափար-անձը:
> Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, որովհետև մենք, հավաքական, ազգովին, միշտ էլ ընտրում ենք ուժեղին: Ով ավելի շատ ուժ ցույց տա, նրան էլ ձայն կտանք  , կամ առնվազն կհամակրենք:  Եվ ստրպված պոտենցիալ ունեցող մարդիկ /թեկնածուացու/ կամ հեռու են փախնում այսպիսի ընտրողից, կամ վերջ ու առաջ դառնում են պոպուլիստ:


ժողովուրդը գնում է ուժի հետևից, որովհետև այս իշխանություններից ազատվել հնարավոր է միայն այդ ձևով` այսպես են կարծում շատ-շատերը (ուժ չի նշանակում զինված ուժեր): 

Իսկ ես հանրահավաքի չափերը գրում եմ զուտ ստատիստիկական տեսանկյունից, այն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր կարծում են որ ԼՏՊն ուժ չունի, և ՍՍն հաստատ նախագահ է լինելու

----------


## Լեո

Երբ Ուկրաինայում էի, բարեկամներիցս մեկին հարցրի, թե արդյոք չի ցանկանում վերադառնալ Հայաստան, և նա պատասխանեց.
-Ոչ, որովհետև Հայաստանում *ճիշտը սատկել ա*...

----------


## P.S.

> Ճիշտ են ասում, որ հայերս սիրում ենք ուժի կողմը կանգնել, այլ ոչ թե գաղափարի:
> Ի՞նչ կապ ունի մեր՝ ընտրողներիս համար, թե քանի հոգիով են հավաքվել կամ երթ արել: Սա երևի պետք էր հետաքրքրեր թեկնածուներին, բայց ոչ թե մեզ՝ ընտրողներիս: Մենք պետք է կսերիք ծրագրերու ու /չկայացած/ դեբատները, ու ընտրեինք գաղափար-անձը:
> Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, որովհետև մենք, հավաքական, ազգովին, միշտ էլ ընտրում ենք ուժեղին: Ով ավելի շատ ուժ ցույց տա, նրան էլ ձայն կտանք  , կամ առնվազն կհամակրենք:  Եվ ստրպված պոտենցիալ ունեցող մարդիկ /թեկնածուացու/ կամ հեռու են փախնում այսպիսի ընտրողից, կամ վերջ ու առաջ դառնում են պոպուլիստ:


Ախըր, ընենց բան ես գրում, որ անհնար է չպատասխանել...
էդ որ օրվանից հայերը դարձան ուժ սիրող։ Ամբողջ հայ ժողովրդի պատմությունը ապացուցում է հակառակը՝ «ջիգրի ծուռ, գաղափարին՝ ստրուկ»....էդ ուժի կողմն անցնող լինեինք, հիմա գոնե կաթոլիկ կամ մուսուլման կլինեինք, Հայաստանն էլ ավելի մեծ կլիներ։ 

Իսկ մեր օրերի համար՝ իհարկե պետք է ընտրել ուժեղին։ Մենք մեզ առաջնորդ ենք ընտրում՝ նա պետք է ուժեղ լինի, որ իր հետևից բոլորին տանի։ Իսկ ով ասաց, որ դա վատ է։ ԱՄՆ–ում, մինչև հիմնական ընտրությունները, դեմոկրատներն ու հանրապետականներն ասում են իրենց կուսակիցներին՝ առաջադրվեք, ով ավելի ուժեղ գտնվի, նա էլ ֆինալ դուրս կգա։ 

Եթե հայաստանում լավ պոտենցիալ ունեցող կա, թե ինքնառաջադրվի, ցույց տա, որ լիդեր է, մենք էլ ընտրենք։ Սա է սոցիալական հարաբերությունների տեսակը ժողովրդավարությունում՝ այն մրցակցային է։

Չեմ հասկանում ինչու եք նորմալ վարքը դարձնում աննորմալ ու հետն էլ քննադատում։

----------


## Artgeo

Այսօր Հայաստանի ներկայիս նախագահը շատ անկեղծ էր։ Լրագրողի հարցին, թե «ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտա ընտրողներին» Քոչարյանը պատասխանեց.
...- Սերժ Սարգսյանից է կախված իմ ընտանիքիս անվտանգությունն ու բարեկեցիկությունը։

Աղբյուր՝ Հանրային կոչվող հեռուստաընկերություն։

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Այսօր Հայաստանի ներկայիս նախագահը շատ անկեղծ էր։ Լրագրողի հարցին, թե «ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտա ընտրողներին» Քոչարյանը պատասխանեց.
> ...- Սերժ Սարգսյանից է կախված իմ ընտանիքիս անվտանգությունն ու բարեկեցիկությունը։
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ Հանրային կոչվող հեռուստաընկերություն։


Անվտանգության հարցում սխալվել է , բայց բարեկեցությունը հաստատ փոփոխության կենթարկվի :

----------


## Սերխիո

> Այսօր Հայաստանի ներկայիս նախագահը շատ անկեղծ էր։ Լրագրողի հարցին, թե «ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտա ընտրողներին» Քոչարյանը պատասխանեց.
> ...- Սերժ Սարգսյանից է կախված իմ ընտանիքիս անվտանգությունն ու բարեկեցիկությունը։
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ Հանրային կոչվող հեռուստաընկերություն։


սաղ ֆորումում  փնովում եք Հ1-ին ,որ  ելույթները մոնտաժում են `ի օգուտ իրենց կամ ցուցադրում են այն ,ինչը իրենց է ձեռնատու, բայց  անում եք նույնը :LOL: 

Հ.Գ.
բայց սկսում ա հետաքրքրել քաղաքականություն կոչվող անբարոյականությունը :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> սաղ ֆորումում  փնովում եք Հ1-ին ,որ  ելույթները մոնտաժում են `ի օգուտ իրենց կամ ցուցադրում են այն ,ինչը իրենց է ձեռնատու, բայց  անում եք նույնը
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> բայց սկսում ա հետաքրքրել քաղաքականություն կոչվող անբարոյականությունը


Չեմ մոնտաժել, եթե մի տեղ հայտնաբերեմ այդ վիդեոն կամ սղագրությունը անպայման կասեմ։ Ի դեպ, մենակ ես չեմ նկատել այդ ասածը  :Wink:

----------


## voter

> քո ասած նույնիսիկի դեպքում, չնայած եսել եմ գտնում որ ճոխացրածա մոտ երկու անգամ ետ թիվը,  ընտրելու իրավունք ունեցողների 10-15 տոկոսնա, ոչ թե ընտրության մասնակցածների։ Մոտ 30-40% ընտրությանը չի մասնակցելու, բացի դրանից ովա ասում որ մենակ հանրահավաքի գնացողներնեն ընտրելու Լևոնին, բավականին մեծ զանգված առանց հանրահավաքների գնալու էլա ընտրում առաջին նախագահին։
> 
> Այսօր հրապարակում մակսիմում 150 հազար մարդ կար, ինչը մեր երկրի համար արդեն շատա, հաշվի առնելով որ ընտրություններին մասնակցելու են մոտ 1.5 միլյոն մարդ
> 
> վերը նշված թվերը պաշտոնական չեն, ուղղակի իմ կարծիքնա


Ընտրություններին մասնկացելու է 70% այն է մեկ ու կես միլիոն մարդ, այսինքն այդ դեպքում էլ ստացվում է այդ 300 հազարը քարը տրաքի 20% է։

Իսկ որ կան մարդիկ որ հավաքին չեն եղել, բայց ԼՏՊ ձայն են տալու, համաձայն եմ կան, բայց և հակառակ պնդումն էլ չիշտ է, ոչ բոլորը ով հանրահավաքին մասնակցել է ԼՏՊին ձայն է տալու։

Ոնց ուզում էս նստի, ԼՏՊն Կարեն Դեմիրչյանի 1998ին հավաքած ձայներից ավելի քիչ է հավաքելու առավելագույնը 400 հազար, այն է 30 տոկոս.

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ոնց ուզում էս նստի, ԼՏՊն Կարեն Դեմիրչյանի 1998ին հավաքած ձայներից ավելի քիչ է հավաքելու առավելագույնը 400 հազար, այն է 30 տոկոս.


ես էլ եմ գտնում ,որ այդքան կստանա , այսինք երկրոդ փուլը ապահոված է :

----------


## սիսար

> քո ասած նույնիսիկի դեպքում, չնայած եսել եմ գտնում որ ճոխացրածա մոտ երկու անգամ ետ թիվը,  ընտրելու իրավունք ունեցողների 10-15 տոկոսնա, ոչ թե ընտրության մասնակցածների։ Մոտ 30-40% ընտրությանը չի մասնակցելու, բացի դրանից ովա ասում որ մենակ հանրահավաքի գնացողներնեն ընտրելու Լևոնին, բավականին մեծ զանգված առանց հանրահավաքների գնալու էլա ընտրում առաջին նախագահին։
> 
> Այսօր հրապարակում մակսիմում 150 հազար մարդ կար, ինչը մեր երկրի համար արդեն շատա, հաշվի առնելով որ ընտրություններին մասնակցելու են մոտ 1.5 միլյոն մարդ
> 
> վերը նշված թվերը պաշտոնական չեն, ուղղակի իմ կարծիքնա


Ռեալ   ջան,   ախր   այդ   քո   ասած    150   հազար   մարդուն   ինչպես   կարելի    է   տեղավորել   ազատության   հրապարակում:   Չեմ   զլանում,   մեկ   անգամ    եւս   ավելացնել    որ,   այդ   հրապարակում    12-15    հազար   մարդուց   ավելին    հնարավոր   չէ   հավաքել,   թող   մի   այդքան   էլ    շրջակա   փողոցներում    կանգնած   լինեն,   արդյունքում    կլինի    30    հազար:  Փարկ    աստծո   ներկա    ժամանակներում   շատերը   ունեն    հնարավորություն՛   օգտվելու    ինտեռնետից    եւ   հատկապես  Google  earth    ծառայությունից,   որտեղ   շատ   մատչելի   ձեւով   կարելի   է    հաշվարկել    ազատության   հրապարակի    տարածքի   մետր  քառակուսին,   եւ   յուաքանչյուր    մետր   քառակուսու   մեջ   դնել    5  մարդ,  որից   հետո   կստանանք   12-15  հազար   մարդ:    Այդ   հրապարակում   որպեսզի   տեղավորենք   100   հազար   մարդ,   պետք   է   յուրաքանչյուր    քառակուսի   մետրի   տարածքի    վրա   կանգնած   լինեն   33   մարդ:

----------


## Chuk

Հաշվեք ու հաշվարկեք, մենք բոլորս դա լավ ենք անում  :LOL: 
Իսկ ահա Արտակարգ Իրավիճակների Վարչության իմ աղբյուրները ինձ  ժամանակին հաղորդել են (մինչ այս ընտրարշավը), որ Ազատության հրապարակում տեղավորվում է հարյուրից հարյուրքսան հազար մարդ՝ ոչ շատ խիտ կանգնած: Ես իհարկե կճշտեմ այս տեղեկատվությունը, քանի-որ հետաքրքիր է: Համաձայնվեք, որ այդ տվյալներին հենց այդ կառույցում պետք է լավ ու ճիշտ տիրապետեն՝ մասնագիտության, աշխատանքի բնույթից ելնելով, քանի-որ դա նրանց պարզապես անհրաժեշտ է:

Այլ մասնագետներ պնդում են՝ հիմնվելով էլի պրոֆեսիոնալ հաշվարկների վրա, որ էլի ոչ խիտ, շատ հանգիստ կանգնած մարդկանց թիվը պետք է հասնի 40-50 հազարի: Իսկ այս հանրահավաքներին մարդիկ չափազանց խիտ էին կանգնած ու ոչ միայն Ազատության հրապարակում:

Համաձայնվեք, որ այս հարցում պետք է վստահել պրոֆեսիոնալներին, այլ ոչ թե ամեն մեկս մեր մաթեմատիկական գերհզոր թվաբանական գիտելիքները ցույց տանք (ինքս ունեմ ֆիզիկամաթեմատիկական կրթություն, մագիստրոս եմ, չեք զարմացնի Ձեր հաշվարկներով): 

Ու վերջապես այստեղ կոնկրետ թվերը չեն կարևոր:  Ի դեպ, ինձ թվում է որ վաղը մեր վարչապետի հանրահավաքին ներկա կլինի 400-500 հազար մարդ՝ ըստ պաշտոնական աղբյուրների  :LOL:

----------


## սիսար

> Հաշվեք ու հաշվարկեք, մենք բոլորս դա լավ ենք անում 
> Իսկ ահա Արտակարգ Իրավիճակների Վարչության իմ աղբյուրները ինձ  ժամանակին հաղորդել են (մինչ այս ընտրարշավը), որ Ազատության հրապարակում տեղավորվում է հարյուրից հարյուրքսան հազար մարդ՝ ոչ շատ խիտ կանգնած: Ես իհարկե կճշտեմ այս տեղեկատվությունը, քանի-որ հետաքրքիր է: Համաձայնվեք, որ այդ տվյալներին հենց այդ կառույցում պետք է լավ ու ճիշտ տիրապետեն՝ մասնագիտության, աշխատանքի բնույթից ելնելով, քանի-որ դա նրանց պարզապես անհրաժեշտ է:
> 
> Այլ մասնագետներ պնդում են՝ հիմնվելով էլի պրոֆեսիոնալ հաշվարկների վրա, որ էլի ոչ խիտ, շատ հանգիստ կանգնած մարդկանց թիվը պետք է հասնի 40-50 հազարի: Իսկ այս հանրահավաքներին մարդիկ չափազանց խիտ էին կանգնած ու ոչ միայն Ազատության հրապարակում:
> 
> Համաձայնվեք, որ այս հարցում պետք է վստահել պրոֆեսիոնալներին, այլ ոչ թե ամեն մեկս մեր մաթեմատիկական գերհզոր թվաբանական գիտելիքները ցույց տանք (ինքս ունեմ ֆիզիկամաթեմատիկական կրթություն, մագիստրոս եմ, չեք զարմացնի Ձեր հաշվարկներով): 
> 
> Ու վերջապես այստեղ կոնկրետ թվերը չեն կարևոր:  Ի դեպ, ինձ թվում է որ վաղը մեր վարչապետի հանրահավաքին ներկա կլինի 400-500 հազար մարդ՝ ըստ պաշտոնական աղբյուրների


  Հարգելի    Chuk,   նաեւ   չեմ    հավատալու   իշխանությունների    ներկայացրած   40  կամ   50   հազարը:   փարք   Ասստծո   հիմա    21-րդ   դարում   ենք   ապրում,   եւ   ամենուրեք    գտնվում  ենք    վերտուալ    ինֆորմացիոն   տեղատարափի   ներքո,  կառաջարկեմ     մտնել    գուգլ   էրթ,   հաշվարկել    եւ   համոզվել:

----------


## Chuk

> Հարգելի    Chuk,   նաեւ   չեմ    հավատալու   իշխանությունների    ներկայացրած   40  կամ   50   հազարը:   փարք   Ասստծո   հիմա    21-րդ   դարում   ենք   ապրում,   եւ   ամենուրեք    գտնվում  ենք    վերտուալ    ինֆորմացիոն   տեղատարափի   ներքո,  կառաջարկեմ     մտնել    գուգլ   էրթ,   հաշվարկել    եւ   համոզվել:


Ավելի շատ կվստահեմ այլ կարգի հաշվարկներին՝ պրոֆեսիոնալ, որոնք կաշխատեմ վաղը ձեռք բերել ու տեղադրել այստեղ  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ընտրություններին մասնկացելու է 70% այն է մեկ ու կես միլիոն մարդ, այսինքն այդ դեպքում էլ ստացվում է այդ 300 հազարը քարը տրաքի 20% է։
> 
> Իսկ որ կան մարդիկ որ հավաքին չեն եղել, բայց ԼՏՊ ձայն են տալու, համաձայն եմ կան, բայց և հակառակ պնդումն էլ չիշտ է, ոչ բոլորը ով հանրահավաքին մասնակցել է ԼՏՊին ձայն է տալու։
> 
> Ոնց ուզում էս նստի, ԼՏՊն Կարեն Դեմիրչյանի 1998ին հավաքած ձայներից ավելի քիչ է հավաքելու առավելագույնը 400 հազար, այն է 30 տոկոս.


պարզա որ հետաքրքրության համար եկողներ էլ կան , բայց ես ցրտին միտինգի կանգնոողների 90 տոկոսը համոզվոծ եմ Լևոնինա ընտրելու
բացի դրանից ետ ասածդ 30 տոկոսը հերիքա որ երկրորդ փուլ անցնի առաջին նախագահը, քանի որ ինձ թվումա Սերժը բոլոր հնարքներով հանդերձ 40 կոտոսից ավելի չի հավաքի, իսկ երկրորդ փուլում ինչ կլնի ետ արդեն ուրիշ հարցա

չնայած կարծում եմ որ նկարելով երկրորդ փուլ են անցնելու Սերժ Սարքսյանը և Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը, և վարչապետը դառնալու է նախագահ

----------


## Աբելյան

երեկվա միտինգից հետո ավելի շատ եմ հավատում մեր հաղթանակին, բայց ավելի ա ամրապնդվում մտահոգությունս, որ ընտրությունները կեղծվելու են

մի խոսքով, եթե ընտրությունները արդար են ըլնելու, ուրեմն արդեն շնորհավորում եմ ժողովրդին Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ: Մնում ա երկու-երեք օրից դե ֆակտո հայտարարվի մեր՝ ժողովրդի հաղթանակը ու ավազակապետության տապալումը

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ ուրիշ կերպ բացադրեմ։ Այն, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանին–ՍՍին ԼՏՊն չի կարող պատժել, պատասխանատվության ենթարկել ցույց է տալիս այդ հասարակ մի ածականավոր թաղապետի հետ նույնիսկ ԼՏՊի ունեցած քրեական կապերը, որոնք նրան թույլ չեն տա անգամ այդ քաղաքապետին պատասխանատվության կանչել։ Եթե իհարկե ԼՏՊն չի պատրաստվում ՆՍՏԵԼՈՒԵՆՔ ԲՈԼՈՐՍ կարգախոսով անձնազոհաբար իր խորտակվելու գնով նրանց ասպարեզից հանել....


Պարոն Սեդրակյանի հարցազրույցը երբևէ չի կարող հիմք տալ պնդելու, որ ինքն ու Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հանցավոր կապեր ունեն: Այդ անձին ճանաչողները, նրա գործունեությանը ծանոթ լինողները կհասկանան թե ինչու: Հույս ունեմ, որ շուտով կվերջանա մի հոգու՝ օդում տված հայտարարության, թե կատարվել է այսինչ հանցագործությունը, այն էլ առանց ապացույցների, հիմք ընդունել դատական վարույթների համար, ինչպես օրինակ Վահան Հարությունյանի հայտարարությունն ընդդեմ Վանո Սիրադեղյանի:




> Դժբախտությունը, նրանում է, որ ոչ ՍՍ ի ոչ ԼՏՊի կողմնակիցները չեն հասկանում, որ քաղաքականության մեջ անձի արժանիքները չեն ընտրում, այլ նրա նպատակների, կամ առավել զարգացած երկում, այդ մարդու ետևում կանգնած կուսակցության նպատակների համար։ Այդ գաղափարները, նպատակները մնայուն արժեքներ են իսկ անձերը ոչմի նշանակություն չունեցող կերպարներ։ Քաղաքական գործչի անձնական արժանիքները ժողովրդի զարգացվածության ու երկում օրիենքի իշխանության դեպքում ընդհուպ զրոի է ձգտում...


Նախագահի թեկնածուի արժանիքների մասին խոսելիս նկատի ունեի նաև այն ամենը, ինչը թվարկեցիր, այլ ոչ միայն անձի արժանիքները: Որքան էլ ուզենք քննադատել, ազնիվ լինելու դեպքում պետք է կարողանանք խոստովանել նրա կատարած գործերը, գաղափարներում, ծրագրերում առկա դրական գործոնները, դրանցից ոմանց հետևելու առկայությունը, կուսակցության նպատակները և այլն: Բայց մյուս կողմից անձի արժանիքները անտեսելն էլ սխալ է:




> Կրկնվեմ, քանի դեռ ոչ մեկ չի դիմել արդարադատության, բոլորը ազատ են ասել ինչ իրենք կցանկանան։ Արգելել իրավունք ունի միայն ժողովրդի կողմից ընդունելի դատարանը։ 
> 
> Եթե ամեն մեկը ում այդ փաստերը դուր չեն գալիս սկսում է արգելել արտահայտվելը, արդյունքում ոչ միայն հասարակությունը զրպարտությունները այլև կարևոր փաստերը չի իմանում։


Նմանատիպ նյութերը ակումբում դնելը չի ողջունվում, կախված դեպքերից նաև արգելվում է: Այդ մարդիկ մեղք չունեն որ ակումբ չեն մտնում, դրա համար նրանց մասին այստեղ «ապատեղեկատվություններ», որոնք ակումբցիները հերքել չեն կարող, չպետք է տեղադրվեն: Այլ հարց է, որոշակի աղբյուրների վրա հղում անելով նշելը, այդ դեպքում ընթերցողը գոնե կարող է որոշ չափով կողմնորոշվել, թե ինչքանով է կարելի վստահել այդ նյութին, տեղեկատվությանը:




> Սխալվում ես, անհուսալի, սխալվում ես։ Հուսահատություն եմ տեսնում համոզվածությանդ մեջ, թե իրականությունը դաժան է ու կեղծիքների դեմ առնել հնարավոր չէ։ Շատ էլ լավ հնարավոր է ու հասարակ – մեծ մասսաականություն ապահովվել ընտրությունների ժամանակ։ Եթե գոնէ ձայնի իրավունք ունեցողների կեսից ավելին այն է մեկ միլլիոնից ավելի մարդ գա քվեարկության ու ընտրի, կեղծողներին աստղաբաշխական գումար հարկավոր կլինի, որ գոնէ այդքան թուղթ գնեն ու լցնեն արկղերը, որ իրենց թեկնածուն այդքանից ավելի ձայներ ունենա արկղերում։


Անհուսալի չեմ սխալվում, այլ տեսնում եմ, թե շուրջս ինչ է կատարվում: Ի դեպ նաև պայքարում եմ դրա դեմ, այստեղ ոմանք գիտեն, թե ինչպես: Եվ էլի եմ ասում, հեռու գնալ պետք չէ, 8-9 ամիս է, ինչ է, որ անցել է ԱԺ ընտրություններից, 5 տարի է անցել նախորդ նախագահական ընտրություններից... ամենը տեսել ենք, հասկացել ենք, ընկալել ենք: Էլ ի՞նչ սխալվել: Այսօր շատերը թաքնվոցի են խաղում, իբր «ի՞նչ է եղել, ո՞ր...»: Եղել է: 




> Բլեֆ է։ Երկար կարելի է խոսել մի իրավիճակի մասին, ինչ կլիներ, եթե ԼՏՊն ասպարեզ չգար, տեսություններ առաջարկել ինչպես կզարգանային դեպքերը, բայց դա արդեն անշնորհակալ գործ է ու այստեղ մի բան կարող եմ ասել – եթե ԼՏՊն դա արել է ժողովրդի համար ազատություն ապահովվելու համար, ապա թող դրա – այդ դրականի մասին խոսեր ու չդադարեր մարդկանց լավ տրամադրություն պարգևել ու ներշնչել, որ նրանք ազատ են և ոչ թե «դե դուք նայեք ոնց եմ ես հիմա ձեզ նեղացնողին ծեծում, ջարդում արունլվիկ անում»....


Բլեֆ է, թե բլեֆ չէ, տեսել եմ մինչ նրա ակտիվանալը քաղաքական դաշտը, տեսել եմ նաև նրա ակտիվանալուց հետո քաղաքական դաշտը: Տեսել ու գնահատել եմ: ՏԵսել եմ, որ նույնիսկ ընտրություններին մասնակցելուց հավերժ հրաժարված մարդը այսօր ցանկանում է ընտրության գնալ, որովհետև իր մեջ հույս է զարթնել, որ մի բան կարող է փոխվել: Տեսել եմ, որ հասարակական խիստ ակտիվություն կար: Հիշում եմ ԱԺ ընտրությունների ժամանակ որքանով էին հետաքրքրվում ընտրություններով, ու տեսնում եմ, թե հիմա որքանով են հետաքրքրվում:




> Սոց.հարցմամբ պարզված արդյունքը ու կարծիք, որ այդ արդյունքը իրական վարկանիշ է և ոչ վախի հետևանք, տարբեր բաներ են։
> 
> Ես շարունակում եմ պնդել, որ Մանուկյանը չի կարող ՍՍին համարել ժողովրդի մոտ վարկանիշ ունեցող ծանրաշիռ քաղաքական գործիչ, որի հոտ նա պիտի պայքարի, դրանից էլ նրա ընտրապայքարը ՍՍակենտրոն չէ, այլ գաղափարական։
> 
> Կրկրնվեմ – հարցնում եմ, որտեղ է փաստը, որ Մանուկյանը համարում է ՍՍին մեծ վարկանիշ ունեցող՞ Կարծեմ միայն ԼՏՊի կողմնակիցներն են դա պնդում, որ ցույց տան թե իրենք են ՍՍի վարկանիշը իջեցնում, երբ որ իշխանության վարկանիշը ցածր չլիներ ԼՏՊն ուղղակի չէր էլ մտնի պայքարի մեջ։


Գիտե՞ս, Մանուկյանի թիմից ամեն մեկի խոսելուց հետո զգում եմ, որ նրանք համակերպված են այդ մտքին, որ վարչապետը երկրորդ փուլ է գնալու: Դա տեսնում եմ Սադոյանի խոսքում, տեսնում եմ Քոչարյան Շավարշի խոսքում, տեսնում եմ Սամվել Շահինյանի  ու հենց իր, Մանուկյանի խոսքում, անգամ նրա նախընտրական գովազդում, ուր ինքը բացատրում է, որ երկրորդ փուլ անցնող ընդդիմադիրին պետք է ընտրել, եթե իհարկե դա Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:




> Չիշտն ասած ուրիը բան չէի էլ սպասում, քան «գնա այնտեղ չգիտեմ որտեղ, կարդա այն չգիտեմ ինչ»....


Քանի որ ցանկություն չունես կարդալու, մի քանի բառով ասեմ, չկասկածելով, որ այդ ասածներս ևս պիտակվելու են որպես «մերկապարանոց հայտարարություններ», «անհամոզիչ խոսքեր» և այլն:
Տեր-Պետրոսյանի շուրջը պետք էր համախմբվել, հաշվի առնելով, որ նրա շուրջն արդեն իսկ համախմբվել էին բազմաթիվ այլ ընդդիմադիր ուժեր՝ ամենատարբեր հայացքների, հասարակական կազմակերպություններ և այլն: Նրա շուրջը պետք էր համախմբվել, քանի-որ ակնհայտ էր, որ մեծ ոգևորությամբ ու ակտիվ էր(է) գործում նրա թիմը: Որպես օրինակ կարող եմ բերել այն, որ այս ընթացքում բավական շատ խախտումների մասին բողոքներ են ստացվել ԿԸՀ, որոնց մեծ մասն այդ թիմն է ներկայացրել (ու կապ չունի, դրանք հետո ինչ արձագանք են ունեցել, ԿԸՀ-ին բոլորս էլ գիտենք): Պետք էր նաև հաշվի առնել այն փաստը, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հրաշալի գիտի նախագահի գործը՝ իր սեփական փորձից, ունի կապեր արտասահմանում՝ արտաքին հարաբերությունները կարգավորելու համար, հստակ պատկերացնում է երկրի տնտեսական ու սոցիալական վիճակը (դա են համոզում նաև նրա ելույթները), ունի կառուցողական քաղաքականություն, մասնավորապես միակն է, որը Ղարաբաղի հարցի կարգավորման հստակ մեխանիզմ է առաջարկում դեռ իր նախագահության ժամանակներից (մի կողմ թողնենք, թե դա մեզնից ում որքանով է դուր գալիս, այլ հաշվի առնենք, որ ուրիշ ոչ մի թեկնածու, բացի «հարցը արժանապատիվ  լուծելու» մերկապարանոց հայտարարությունից այլ որևէ բան չի ասել, մեխանիզմներ չի առաջարկել): Վերջապես պետք էր հաշվի առնել նրա վճռականությունը ու այն մարկանց, ազգին, ովքեր կանգնած են նրա կողքին, երեկ Ազատության հրապարակում էին, կամ էլ երթի ժամանակ պատուհաններից ողջունում էին, փողոցում նրանց էին միանում, խանութների ցուցափեղկերից պոկում էին Սերժ Սարգսյանի պաստառները (խոսքը գնում է խանութի տերերի, այլ ոչ թե խուլիգանների մասին, այդպիսի բազմաթիվ դեպքեր երեկ եղել են):





> Ի դեպ մոդերատորական իրավունքներում ոչ միայն ՋՆՋԵԼու հնարավորություն կա, այլև տեղափոխել թեմայից դուրս գրառումները համապատասխան նոր թեմա, կամ կարելի է նոր թեմա ստեղծել, այդ գրառման հիման վրա...


Անշուշտ, ինչպես և այն դեպքում, երբ տեսնում է, որ անդամները չեն ցանկանում հետևել կանոններին նրանց զգուշացում տա ու սաստի նմանատիպ գրառումները, ինչպես նաև ջնջելը և այլն:




> Քաղաքացի, այս դեպքում քանակը կարևոր դեր չի խաղում հաշվի առնելով, որ
> այս թեման բացվել է 25.07.2007 մինչդեռ երկրորդը ավելի նոր է և հետևաբար ավելի ճշգրիտայս թեմայում հարցումը փակ կերպով է անցկացվում իսկ երկրորդը բաց էբացի դրանից երկրոդ հարցումի դեմ լինելու հարցը շատ ավելի խիստ եր դրված այսինքն դեմ քվեարկողները միանշանակ ԴԵՄ են


Քանակն այնքանով է դեր խաղում, որ հենց քո ասած ամսաթվի պատճառով քո նշած հարցմանը ավելի քիչ մարդիկ էին մասնակցել, քան սրան: Որքան շատ են քվեարկողները, այնքան ավելի իրականին նման է հարցման արդյունքը: Պատկերացրեք միայն թե ինչ արդյունք կլիներ, եթե այս թեմայում Տեր-Պետրոսյանին բոլոր քվեարկողները այնտեղ քվեարկեին: Իսկ իմ դիտմուները ինձ ցույց են տալիս, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցներից քչերն են այնտեղ քվեարկել, շատ քչերը:

Փոխարենը մի հետաքրքիր դիտարկում. Տեր-Պետրոսյանին դեմ լինողները հիմնականում Մանուկյան Վազգենի կողմնակիցներն են ( :Shok: ), ինչը ևս մեկ անգամ գալիս է ապացուցելու, որ, ցավոք, Մանուկյանի պայքարը ոչ թե ներկայիս իշխանությունների, այլ իր երբեմնի քաղաքական հակառակորդների դեմ է:





> ...
> Կասկածի տակ ես չեմ դնում ոչ chuk-ի ոչ բաժնի մոդերատորի, կամ էլ ակումբի անունը, եթե չեք նկատել, ես ինքս անձամբ միայն այս քվեարկությունն եմ համարում ներկայացուցչական ու արդար իրականությունը հայաստանում արտացոլող պատճառները մանրամասնել եմ այստեղ http://forum.openarmenia.com/index.p...ost&p=707124։
> ...
> Կրկնվեմ, զուտ ցուցակի, այբեննական կարգով, թե ովքեր են քվեարկությանը մասնկացել, եթե հրապարակեք, համոզված եմ, որ ավելի վստահելի կլինի այս արդյունքը, քանի որ կասկածները կվերանան, որ ինչ որ մարդիկ օրինակ կրկնակի մականուն գրանցելով - նույնն  է իրական կյանքում ուրիշի անձնագրով, քվեարկել են իրենց թեկնածուի օգտին մի քանի անգամ։


Օգտվելով այն առիթից, որ վստահու եմ ինձ և ակումբին՝ հավաստիացնեմ, որ այդպիսի դեպքեր եթե կան էլ, քվեարկության արդյունքների վրա ոչ մի էական ազդեցություն չեն թողնի: Վերջին 2 շաբաթների քվեարկողներին չգիտեմ, չեմ նայել, իսկ նախորդներում, այո՛, կան 2-3 կասկածելի դեպքեր, որոնցում կասկածում եմ, որ նույն անդամն է քվեարկողը՝ տարբեր մականուններով: Մյուս դեպքերում կասկած չունեմ, ինչը նշանակում է, որ իրոք, եթե անգամ այդ մի քանիսը «2 անձնագրով» են քվեարկել, միևնույնն է, հարցման արդյունքները չէին փոխվի:

----------


## Grieg

լուսանկարներ տարբեր հանրահավաքներից

----------


## Sunny Stream

Մոդերատորներին առաջարկում եմ բոլոր exit-pollային գրառումներն ու քննարկումները էստեղ տեղափոխել ու էստեղ գրել, թե ով ինչ է մտածում արդյունքների վերաբերյալ  :Wink: 

Անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ ըստ դրված "պտիչկաների" հաղթել է Սերժը: Ուրիշ բան, թե էդ "պտիչկաներից" քանիսն են դրվել հանուն Սերժի, քանիսը հանուն փողի:

Մեջբերում եմ *Երվանդի* գրառումը Զրուցարանում



> Շրջաններում կարիք չունեն հաշվարկի ժամանակ կեղծելու, մինչև հաշվարկը կանեն ինչ պետքա
> 
> Հետաքրիրա Երևանի ընտրատարծքների արդյունքները, ստեղ մեծ մասում կեղծիքներ չեն եղել, համենայն դեպս համատարած բնույթ չեն կրել, ստեղից պարզ կլինի ընդհանուր պատկերը


Երևանում էլ նախապես անձնագրեր էին կեղծել, լավ մեթոդներ մշակել... էստեղ էլ են տեղը տեղին լցոնումներ եղել, բայց դե նայած որտեղ: Չեմ հիշում, թե որտեղի մասին էին ասում, որ մեկը բարձրացել է սեղանին` իբր լամպը սարքելու, մյուսները շրջապատել են նրան ու հանգիստ լցոնումներ արել: Էնպես որ կարծում եմ ժամը 8-ից հետո առանձնապես լուրջ բաներ չեն լինի...

----------


## REAL_ist

Exit poll­-երի արդյունքները խիստ հակասական են 


Հայաստանի նախագահի ընտրությունների ժամանակ երեք տարբեր կազմակերպությունների անցկացրած exit poll-­երիª քվեարկությունից անմիջապես հետո ընտրողների հարցումների արդյունքները խիստ հակասական են: 

Populus բրիտանական կազմակերպությանª Հայաստանի հանրային հեռուստառադիոընկերության խորհրդի պատվերով անցկացրած հարցման արդյունքներով 57,1 տոկոսով հաղթել է Սերժ Սարգսյանը: Լեւոն Տեր­-Պետրոսյանին ձայն է տվել հարցվածների 17,4 տոկոսը: 
Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի օգտին քվեարկել է հարցվածների 14,6 տոկոսը եւ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը ստացել է մոտ 6 տոկոս ձայն: Մնացած թեկնածուների օգտին տված քվեները չեն գերազանցում 1,6 տոկոսը: 

Մինչդեռ ՙԱլֆա-ԳԱ՚ ընկերությունը հարցում է անցկացրել 3008 ընտրողների շրջանում, որոնցից պատասխանել է 2767-­ը: Այդ կազմակերպության տվյալներովª Հայաստանի նախագահ է դարձել Լեւոն Տեր­-Պետրոսյանըª 54,2 տոկոսով: Երկրորդ տեղում է Սերժ Սարգսյանըª 24,4 տոկոսով, երրորդումª Վահան Հովհաննիսյանըª 8,4 տոկոսով, եւ չորրորդում Արթուր Բաղդասարյանըª 8,2 տոկոսով: Մնացած թեկնածուները ստացել են ոչ ավելի, քան 1,5 տոկոս ձայն: 

Եվ վերջապես ՙԱլյանս՚ երիտասարդական­-քաղաքացիական շարժումը, որը, ըստ դրա փոխնախագահ Գեւորգ Միքայելյանի, միավորում է 30 հասարակական կազմակերպություն, հարցումների արդյունքում, որոնց մասնակցել է 4600 ընտրող եւ 3055­-ը համաձայնել է պատասխանել, ստացել է հետեւյալ պատկերը: 

Լեոն Տեր-­Պետրոսյանի օգտին քվեարկել է հարցվածների 37 տոկոսը: Սերժ Սարգսյանի օգտինª 35,4 տոկոսը: Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին ձայն է տվել հարցվածների 15,5 տոկոսը եւ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանի օգտին քվեարկել է հարցվածների 6,4 տոկոսը: Մնացած թեկնածուները ստացել են 3 տոկոսից պակաս ձայն: 

Ի դեպ, նույն կազմակերպությունը ընտրողների ուղղել է նաեւ հետեւյալ հարցըª ՙՁեր կարծիքով, կլինի± արդյոք ընտրությունների երկրորդ փուլ՚: 
Հարցվածների 73 տոկոսը համոզմունք է հայտնել, որ երկրորդ փուլն անխուսափելի է, 27 տոկոսը հակառակ կարծիքն է հայտնել: 

Մասնագետների վկայությամբª Հայաստանում անցկացվող exit poll­-երի հավաստիությունը մեծ կասկածներ է հարուցում եւ չի կարող լուրջ վերլուծությունների հիմք հանդիսանալ: 


Աստղիկ Բեդեւյան, Ռուբեն Մելոյան

http://azatutyun.am/armeniareport/re...F5BAC0DF21.ASP

----------


## dvgray

> Երևանում էլ նախապես անձնագրեր էին կեղծել, լավ մեթոդներ մշակել... էստեղ էլ են տեղը տեղին լցոնումներ եղել, բայց դե նայած որտեղ:


Էրեբունու շրջանում /բոշի Մհերի թաղեր/ խայտառակ վիճակ է...  :Bad: 
Լրիվ բոշա- խուլիգանի երկիր է :

----------


## Egern.net

Նաև Ավանում ու կարծես թե Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիայում: Բայց օրինակ Կենտրոնում.....

----------


## VisTolog

Ինչ որ մեկի մոտ բացու՞մ է այս սայթը:
Իմ մոտ չի բացում:

----------


## Sirop

ինչոր մեկը տեսելա Populus տվյալները իր պաշտոնական սայթում 
թե չե են Գելափի նման չլինի որ ինչոր անկապ թվեր ասեն հետո պարզվի որ տենց հարցումներ ընդհանրապես չեն էլ եղել

----------


## Sunny Stream

ԿԸՀ-ն հայտարարեց քվեարկության արդյունքների ամփոփման նախնական տվյալները, ես գրանցեցի միայն հինգը.
*Արթուր Բաղդասարյան - 12437 ձայն
Վահան Հովհաննիսյան - 5333
Սերժ Սարգսյան - 70919
Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան - 13936* թե* 13976 
Վազգեն Մանուկյան -* մոտ* 430*

վերջին երկուսը լավ չլսեցի...

Փաստորեն առաջին տեղում ՍՍ, երկրորդում` ԼՏՊ. 
նման տեմպերով շարունակվելով` երկրորդ փուլի երես հաստատ չենք տեսնի.

----------


## Adam

Բան չեմ հասկանում... տելեի հաղորդած արդյունքները ծայրահեղ աստիճան ուրիշ են

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Բան չեմ հասկանում... տելեի հաղորդած արդյունքները ծայրահեղ աստիճան ուրիշ են


Շանթով հենց նոր, չհասկացա ինչու, տվեցին ին տվյալները, գուցե դրա՞նք ես լսել...

----------


## Adam

> Շանթով հենց նոր, չհասկացա ինչու, տվեցին ին տվյալները, գուցե դրա՞նք ես լսել...


չգիտեմ որը մեկը, բայց էսքան վախտ լսածս լուրերի առաջատարը Սերժնա... չգիտեմ...
Բայց տարօրինակա, Լևոնը 100 տոկոսանոց վստահ ա որ հաղթելույա... մի բան կա ինձ թվումա...

----------


## Sunny Stream

> չգիտեմ որը մեկը, բայց էսքան վախտ լսածս լուրերի առաջատարը Սերժնա... չգիտեմ...
> Բայց տարօրինակա, Լևոնը 100 տոկոսանոց վստահ ա որ հաղթելույա... մի բան կա ինձ թվումա...


Չէ, խնդիրը էն ա, որ ինքը մասնացում է միայն հաղթելու նպատակով... ու ինքը միակն է բոլոր թեկնածուների մեջ իր էդ վճռականությամբ: Դրա համար էլ էսքան մարդ հավաքվեց շուրջը: Կամ էլ հակառակը... էսքան մարդ հավաքվեց, ու ինքը ավելի վճռական դարձավ, թեև էս տարբերակը քիչ հավանական է: Ինքը վստահ է իր հետագա պայքարի վրա... կարծում եմ երևանյան արդյուքները կփոխեն պատկերը, միշտ էլ համարել եմ, որ շրջաններում նրան ձայն տվողները զգալիորեն քիչ պիտի լինեն լևոնական երևանցիներից, բայց մեկ է, երկրորդ փուլ չի լինի:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Օհօ... Հ1-ը մի քիչ "խելքի է եկել"... ներքևի ձախ անկյունում գրված են թվերը, որոնք, պետք է որ, պարբերաբար թարմացվեն... ՍՍ-ն 100,000-ից ավել է, ԼՏՊ-ն` 40,000-ից:

----------


## Artgeo

> ներքևի ձախ անկյունում գրված են թվերը


Էդ ձեզ մոտ, մեզ մոտ ինչ-որ երգեր մերգեր են միացրել  :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

ոնց հասկացա Երևանում Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյաննա հաղթում, էս հեռուստաընկերությունները հանգստի են գնացել :Unsure:  , հասանք Երևանին ձեն ձուն չկա

*Եւս մի քանի արդյունք: 

Երեւանի 10/17 ընտրատեղամասում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի օգտին քվեարկելէ 280 ընտրող, Սերժ Սարգսյանի օգտին` 221, Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի օգտին` 74 հոգի: 

Երեւանի 9/7 ընտրատեղամասում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ստացել է 453, Սերժ Սարգսյանը` 369, իսկ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը` 183 քվե: 

Արտաշատի ենթաշրջանի Գետազատ գյուղում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հավաքել է 404, Սերժ Սարգսյանը 242 , իսկ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը` 150 ձայն: 

Ի դեպ, այս պահի ԿԸՀ տվյալներն այսպիսին են` Սերժ Սարգսյան` 143690, Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան` 35633, Արթուր Բաղդասարյան` 34687, Վահան Հովհաննիսյան` 13873 ձայն:* 

http://a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=57908

*Երեւանի Չարենցի անվան դպրոցում տեղակայված 9/18 ընտրատեղամասում ավարտվեց քվեաթերթիկների հաշվարկը: 

Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան-406 

Սերժ Սարգսյան -383 

Վահան Հովհաննիսյան -125 

Արթուր Բաղդասարյան -107 

Վազգեն Մանուկյան -58 

Արտաշես Գեղամյան -114 

Տիգրան Կարապետյան -0 

Արամ Հարությունյան -0 

Արման Մելիքյան -0 

Ընտրություններին մասնակցել է 1136 հոգի: 
*
http://a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=57898

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Քիչ առաջ մի տեղամասում, որտեղ ես վստահված անձ էի, ավարտվեց քվեաթերթիկների հաշվարկը: Ասեմ, որ օրվա ընթացքում ոչ մի խախտում չեմ նկատել (չնայած մինչ այդ մեկ այլ տեղամասում էի, որտեղ նույնպես ոչ մի խախտում չկար): Կա՛մ Երևանի կենտրոնում կեղծիքների տեխնոլոգիաներն են կատարելագործված, կա՛մ իսկապես այդ երկու տեղամասերում իմ ներկա գտնված ժամանակ ոչ մի բան էլ չի եղել: Ես կարող եմ խոսել երկրորդ տեղամասի արդյունքների մասին: Այնտեղ հաղթել է Սերժը, բայց շատ ավելի փոքր տոկոսներով, քան մնացած տեղերում: Հիսուն տոկոսը չի անցել միանշանակ: Ես հիմքեր չունեմ չհավատալու այս տվյալներին, քանի որ օրեր առաջ տնից տուն գնալիս էլ մոտավորապես նույն պատկերն էր: Միայն Լևոնի ձայներն էին մեր տեսածից մի քիչ շատ, իսկ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանինը մի քիչ քիչ: Այնպես որ, հայ ժողովուրդն իրեն արժանի նախագահ է ընտրել, ի՞նչ եք ուզում:

----------


## Anul

> ոնց հասկացա Երևանում Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյաննա հաղթում, էս հեռուստաընկերությունները հանգստի են գնացել , հասանք Երևանին ձեն ձուն չկա
> *Երեւանի Չարենցի անվան դպրոցում տեղակայված 9/18 ընտրատեղամասում ավարտվեց քվեաթերթիկների հաշվարկը: 
> 
> Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան-406 
> 
> Սերժ Սարգսյան -383 
> 
> Վահան Հովհաննիսյան -125 
> 
> ...


ես անձամբ այսօր այնտեղ exit poll եմ անցկացրել ու ձեր արդյունքները բացարձակ չեն համապպատասխանում իրականությանը: Ու հեռուստատեսության տվյալնները ավելի ճիշտ չեն կարող լինել, քան հենց տեղում ստուգված փաստերը:
Կարող եմ հաստատ ասել, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը կոնկրետ այդ ընտրատեղամասում հավաքել էր առավելագույն ձայները:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Հա Բյուր ջան , մենք քեզ հավատում ենք  :Wink:  հաղթելու ենք

----------


## REAL_ist

> ես անձամբ այսօր այնտեղ exit poll եմ անցկացրել ու ձեր արդյունքները բացարձակ չեն համապպատասխանում իրականությանը:


նախ էս а1+ ա գրել ես հղում եմ արել, երկրորդը ինչքան գիտեմ պաշտոնական տվյալներա, երրորդնել օրինակ ինձ որ հարցնեյն ում ես ընտրել ես չէի ասի Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյան , ու շատերը չեն էլ ասել համոզված եմ :Wink:

----------


## Anul

> նախ էս а1+ ա գրել ես հղում եմ արել, երկրորդը ինչքան գիտեմ պաշտոնական տվյալներա, երրորդնել օրինակ ինձ որ հարցնեյն ում ես ընտրել ես չէի ասի Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյան , ու շատերը չեն էլ ասել համոզված եմ


եթե տենց լինի, ուրեմն ոչ մի exit poll  էլ չի կարելի ճշգրիտ համարել:  Բայց փորձը ցույց է տվել, որ պատասխանողը ճիշտն է ասում, կամ չի պատասխանում:

իսկ քո ասած a1+-ին մենք ենք այսօր ասուլիս տվել, ու փաստորեն նրանք կամ հերթական կեղծիքն են հրապարակել, կամ էլ տվյալները սխալ են ձեր:

----------


## REAL_ist

> եթե տենց լինի, ուրեմն ոչ մի exit poll էլ չի կարելի ճշգրիտ համարել:


էս երկրում ժողովրդավարական միջոցները արդեն իրանց շուտվանից սպառել են

ոնցոր թե Շանթով արդյունքներնեն ասում, տենանք կեղծիք են հրապարակել Ա1 ում թե իրականությունը

----------


## Սամվել

> էս երկրում ժողովրդավարական միջոցները արդեն իրանց շուտվանից սպառել են
> 
> ոնցոր թե Շանթով արդյունքներնեն ասում, տենանք կեղծիք են հրապարակել Ա1 ում թե իրականությունը


ՀԵնց էտա հարցը թող ժողովուրդը գնար ընտրեր Գագիկ Ծառուկյանին խոսկի, բայց իմանայր որ չոտկի ժողովուրդնա ընտրել... 

Մեկ երկու կսխալվեին հետո ամեն ինչ իրա տեղը կընկներ... թե չէ սենց բան դուրս չի գա  :Sad:

----------


## Anul

> էս երկրում ժողովրդավարական միջոցները արդեն իրանց շուտվանից սպառել են


այ ձեր ասածների պատճառով է, որ մեր ժողովուրդը ոչնչի չի հավատում ու չի վստահում իր ուժերին: Մեր ազգը փայլուն ապագա է ունենալու, կլինի դա վաղը, թե 50 տարի անց, բայց, որ կլինի, դա հաստատ: Հիմա ուշ է, բայց ես  հետո անպայման կպատմեմ այն դեպքերը, որոնք այսօր հանդիպել եմ, բավականին երկար` մոտ 12 ժամ, տարբեր քաղաքացիներ հետ զրուցելիս: Ու դուք կհասկանաք, թե մեր ազգը իրականում ինչքան ուժեղ է:

----------


## REAL_ist

> այ ձեր ասածների պատճառով է, որ մեր ժողովուրդը ոչնչի չի հավատում ու չի վստահում իր ուժերին:


ետ նրանիցա որ մեր ասածները իրականությաննեն համապատասխանում

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ուրեմն ես ձեզ պաշտոնական տվյալներ ասեմ, որոնք դեռ անգամ ԿԸՀ-ն տեղյակ չէ  :Wink: 

Արտաշատի թիվ 1 դպրոցում գտնվող 17/6 ընտրատեղամասում հաշվարկվեցին հետևյալ արդյունքները:

ԿԸՀ-ից ստացվել էին 1809 քվեաթերթիկ, որոնցից 401-ը չեն օգտագործվել:
Այսինքն 1401 քվերակություն է եղել, որոնցից 28-ը անվավեր են ճանաչվել:
Այսպիսով ընդհանուր վավեր քվեների քանակը 1380 է:

Արթուր Բաղդասարյան - 146
Արտաշես Գեղամյան - 6
Տիգրան Կարապետյան - 11
Արամ Հարությունյան - 7
Վահան Հովհաննիսյան - 42
Վազգեն Մանուկյան - 9
Արման Մելիքյան - 3
Սերժ Սարգսյան - 880
Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան - 276

----------


## Anul

> ետ նրանիցա որ մեր ասածները իրականությաննեն համապատասխանում


դե դրա համար էլ արդեն պարզ երևում է, որ պոտենցիալ Կանադայի քաղաքացի եք մի 5 տարուց ամենաշատը:

----------


## REAL_ist

այ ետ մի բանը սխալա թվում, ինչ իշխանություն էլ լինի ես իմ հայրենիքը չեմ թողի վստահ եղիր, հայրենիքը իշխանություններից վեր է :Wink:

----------


## Anul

> այ ետ մի բանը սխալա թվում, ինչ իշխանություն էլ լինի ես իմ հայրենիքը չեմ թողի վստահ եղիր, հայրենիքը իշխանություններից վեր է


Գովելի է: Իսկ դա ավելի լավ կլինի, եթե դու հավատաս, որ հենց քո այդ հայրենիքի լավ ապագան քր ձեռքում է, ոչ թե սաղ օրը լացելով ման գանք, որ մեկա ամեն ինչ իրանք են որոշում: Ոչ, հենց էնա մենք ենք որոշողը  :Wink:

----------


## Pchuk

www.elections.am -ում online վիճակում ցույց է տալիս ԿԸՀ-ի  հաշվարկները: Ներկայիս տվյալներն են
Արթուր Բաղդասարյան - 117,000
Վահան Հովհաննիսյան - 40,000
Սերժ Սարգսյան - 393,000  :Hands Up: 
Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան - 122,000
մնացածը -  :LOL:

----------


## NoemI

Փաստորեն կարելի է արդեն շնորհաորել Ս. Սարգսյանին, կենտրոնականի տվյալները դա է ասում

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Փաստորեն կարելի է արդեն շնորհաորել Ս. Սարգսյանին, կենտրոնականի տվյալները դա է ասում


իսկ վաղվա հանրահավքը բոլորովին ուրիշ բան է ասելու

----------


## NoemI

Ամեն դեպքում չեմ կարծում թե հեղափոխության հասնի
չնայած ապագան միայն Աստծուն է հայտի

----------


## սիսար

> իսկ վաղվա հանրահավքը բոլորովին ուրիշ բան է ասելու


Հարգելիս,  այդ  քո  նշած  հանրահավաքները   ոչ   մի  բան  չեն  փոխելու,  զուր  հույսեր  մի   փայփայեք,  «Առաջ   Հայաստան»:

----------


## Lethal Sweetness

> Ինչ որ մեկի մոտ բացու՞մ է այս սայթը:
> Իմ մոտ չի բացում:


աշխատում ա, ՍՍ-ի oգտին!!!  :Bad:

----------


## dvgray

> Այնպես որ, հայ ժողովուրդն իրեն արժանի նախագահ է ընտրել, ի՞նչ եք ուզում:


Լավ աասացիր...  :Smile: 
Սակայն այստեղ մի մեծ հարց կա, թե ով է հայ ժողովուրդը  :Wink:  ... Էն բոշեքը, ովքեր բնակվում են այս հլա որ ՀՀ կոչվող տարածքու՞մ, թե էն նորմալ մարդիկ, ովքեր դրսում են  :Cool: :
 :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Լավ աասացիր... 
> Սակայն այստեղ մի մեծ հարց կա, թե ով է հայ ժողովուրդը  ... Էն բոշեքը, ովքեր բնակվում են այս հլա որ ՀՀ կոչվող տարածքու՞մ, թե էն նորմալ մարդիկ, ովքեր դրսում են :


կներես dvgray, ինչքան էլ հարգեմ քեզ որպես խելացի մեկը, ում գրառումները կարդում եմ լրջությամբ, միևնույն է ոչ մեկս  իրավունք չունի մյուսների ընտրությունը համարել սխալ կամ մարդկանց անվանել բոշա, չնյած խեղճ հայերը "մենակ բոշությամբ են կարում ապրուստ վաստակեն"  :Sad:  ամեն դեպքում եթե համոզմունք ունեք, որ ԼՏՊ-ն է հաղթել գնացեք հանրահավաքի, սակայն չմոռանաք լավ շուրջներդ նայել ու տեսնել թ ովքեր են նրան աջակցում  :Bad:  
Հ.Գ. Գրառումիցս հետո բոլորով ինձ չխեղդեք, հերթով, կարգով, շարով  :LOL:

----------


## Selene

> սակայն չմոռանաք լավ շուրջներդ նայել ու տեսնել թ ովքեր են նրան աջակցում  
> Հ.Գ. Գրառումիցս հետո բոլորով ինձ չխեղդեք, հերթով, կարգով, շարով


Աջակցում են նրանք, ովքեր առանց խղճի մի կաթիլ  խայթի անմեղ մարդկանց տանում  են, ձեռքերը կապում ու ծեծում դաժանաբար :Angry2:  :Sad:  Ու դա նրանք պիտի հեշտ ու հանգիստ մարսեն էլի…

----------


## Dayana

> Աջակցում են նրանք, ովքեր առանց խղճի մի կաթիլ  խայթի անմեղ մարդկանց տանում  են, ձեռքերը կապում ու ծեծում դաժանաբար Ու դա նրանք պիտի հեշտ ու հանգիստ մարսեն էլի…


Էհ Մերի ջան  :Sad:  դու դեռ տեսնեիր թե մեր մոտ ոնց էին պատրաստվում  :Bad:  ու նրանք ովքեր ԲՈՌ են ուրիշի հաշվին ապրող արդեն 10 տարի  :Bad:  չասեմ էլ ոչինչ, չոմ սիրում ասել այն ինչ գիտեմ  :Sad:  բայց ես շատ մեծ հույսեր ունեմ  :Sad:

----------


## PoeT

> Լավ աասացիր... 
> Սակայն այստեղ մի մեծ հարց կա, թե ով է հայ ժողովուրդը  ... Էն բոշեքը, ովքեր բնակվում են այս հլա որ ՀՀ կոչվող տարածքու՞մ, թե էն նորմալ մարդիկ, ովքեր դրսում են :


Չէ, հայերը մենք ենք, ու ներսում ենք...
Հայը են ոչխարնա, որին մի հատ անկիրթ չոբանա պետք, որ ստեղ ընդեղ քշի...

100 դոլար (կամ մի հատ բուդկա) ունեմ, գնամ Սերժ Սարգսյանին ընտրեմ, որ չկորցնեմ... Էլ ոոոոոոո՞վա մտածում, որ նորմալ երկրում դա կարող էր լինել ոչ թե 100 այլ 500 դոլար (կամ մի մեծ խանութ)։ 

Մենք՝ հայերս Straus–ների պես ենք ապրում։ Ավազ լինի, գլուխներս մեջ մտցնենք, ու ազատենք մեզ ամեն ինչից։

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> ոչ մեկս  իրավունք չունի մյուսների ընտրությունը համարել սխալ


Ուղղակի ընտրողների մեծ մասը նույնիսկ չի մտածում ճիշտ կամ սխալ ընտրելու մասին։ Իսկ դա արդեն սխալ է, հարգելիս։  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

չէ, ժողովուրդ, ոնց քցում-բռնում եմ, վստահված անձինք են կաշառված եղել  :LOL: 
թե չէ էդքան կեղծիք ո՞րտեղից

----------


## PoeT

> չէ, ժողովուրդ, ոնց քցում-բռնում եմ, վստահված անձինք են կաշառված եղել 
> թե չէ էդքան կեղծիք ո՞րտեղից


Գիտե՞ս իմ մոտ էլ ետ միտքը առաջացավ  :Hands Up: ։ Մարդա 5000$ (Հաստատ հերիքա), ամեն ընտրատարածքում մի 10 հոգի, ընդհանուր առմամբ 500 ընտրատարածք (500 ընտրատարածք կաշառեն հերիքա..) մմմ մոտավորապես 25.000.000$–ով (իսկ դա փող չի...) կարելի է դառնալ *Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Նախագահ*։

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հեսա էտ փողն էլ պիտի հետ վերցնեն,մուֆթա հո չեն ծախսել,հարկերը կբարձրացնեն,ապրանքների գները նույնպես ու նմանատիպ բաներով 1 տարուց իրանց 25 միլիոնը հետ կվերցնեն:Բացահայտ կեղծիք էր,սենց ընտրություններ ոչ մի երկրում հլը չէին եղել:

----------


## Marduk

Պարզից էլ պարզ

Լևոնը աշխատեց ի օգուտ Սերժի.
Իսկ ժողովուրդը շատ լավ արեց որ փող վերցրեց:
ԼՏՊ ի ու ՍՍ-ի մեջ չարյաց փոքրագույն փող վերցնելն էր ու արհամարելն էր էս ամբողջ հհշա-սերժական ֆարսը:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Բացահայտ կեղծիք էր,սենց ընտրություններ ոչ մի երկրում հլը չէին եղել


մերում սրանից բեթար էլ են եղել ժամանակին, ուղղակի տելևիզրով կեղծիքների մասին չեն խոսացել

ով գիտի սրանք համեմատաբար մաքուր են հների համեմատ

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չեմ կարծում,թե Լևոնը Սերժի համար էր աշխատում,ուղղակի Սերժը կարացավ Լևոնի դեմը առնել ընտրակեղծիքների տեսքով,ուրիշ հնարավորություն չուներ:

----------


## Srtik

> Պարզից էլ պարզ
> 
> Լևոնը աշխատեց ի օգուտ Սերժի.
> Իսկ ժողովուրդը շատ լավ արեց որ փող վերցրեց:
> ԼՏՊ ի ու ՍՍ-ի մեջ չարյաց փոքրագույն փող վերցնելն էր ու արհամարելն էր էս ամբողջ հհշա-սերժական ֆարսը:


Հա, բայց դեռ էդ ժողովուրդը իր գլխի գալիքը չգիտի: Հետաքրքիր է, թե էդ վերցրած փողով ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ կապրեն:  :LOL:   :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> մերում սրանից բեթար էլ են եղել ժամանակին, ուղղակի տելևիզրով կեղծիքների մասին չեն խոսացել


Ի՞նչն ա եղել բեթար: 
Որ գնաս սաղ ազգով էշ-էշ ընտրես, իսկ մի 10-15 հոգով ինչ ուզում են նկարե՞ն :
*Սենց բան անգամ սովետի օրոք չի եղել... *

----------


## Marduk

> Հա, բայց դեռ էդ ժողովուրդը իր գլխի գալիքը չգիտի: Հետաքրքիր է, թե էդ վերցրած փողով ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ կապրեն


Ժողովուրդը շատ լավ էլ գիտի իրա գլխի գալիքը:
Ողղակի ժողովրդին ստիպեցին ընտրել բացարձակ չարիքի ու չարիքի միջև:
Իսկ ժողովուրդը իմաստուն եղավ , թքեց երկուսի վրա էլ:
Իրական հաղթողը Արթուր Բաղդասարյանն էր:  Այ նրա հետևից ժողովուրդը կգնար:
Բայց դե հհշա-սերժական ավազակապետությունը ավելի խորամանկ  դուրս եկավ

----------


## Tig

> Ի՞նչն ա եղել բեթար: 
> Որ գնաս սաղ ազգով էշ-էշ ընտրես, իսկ մի 10-15 հոգով ինչ ուզում են նկարե՞ն :
> *Սենց բան անգամ սովետի օրոք չի եղել... *


dvgray ջան, չեմ հերքում, որ նկարած թվեր կան, բայց հաստատ ազգովի չենք ընտրել Լևոնին...

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray ջան, չեմ հերքում, որ նկարած թվեր կան, բայց հաստատ ազգովի չենք ընտրել Լևոնին...


Չէ... Շիրակում Արթուրը 30 տոկոսից ավել ձայն է համաքել  :Shok:   :LOL:

----------


## Guest

Վերջը ինչ եղա՞վ, երկրորդ փուլ չի լինելու…  :Sad:  
Ափսոս, մի հատ էլ էի ոչ աշխատանքային օր ուզում…

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

18/34 տեղամաս:
Մասնակիցների թիվը 1411
Սերժի օգտին կաշառվածների թիվը 1100/5000դրամ/
Սերժ 804
Լևոն 285
Արթուր 225
Վահան 61

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Շատ ցավում եմ  :Sad:  Ոչ թե նրա համար, որ իմ ուզած մարդը չի անցել, այլ այն
որ, Վաղը առավոտը ելի վեր եմ կենալու նույն երկրում` կեխտոտ, անհույս, անազնիվ, շուստրիավատ եղողների երկիր ու հույս չկա, որ լավ ա լինելու: Ես ԶԶՎԵԼ եմ արդեն էս երկրից, ու ամենինչ անելու եմ գնալու համար: Բոլորս գնանք, տեսնենք ում են էշի տեղ դնելու :Angry2: :

----------


## keyboard

> Չէ... Շիրակում Արթուրը 30 տոկոսից ավել ձայն է համաքել


 :Sad:  Մենք ինքներս ապացուցեցինք, որ մեզ խաբելն ու համոզելը շատ հեշտ է, դա ապացուցում են 96-2008 բոլոր ընտրություններն ու քվեարկությունները: Էլ ինչ ենք ուզում, որ մեր համար անեն: Էէէէ՜ բարեկամներ, ես ինչքան իձ համոզում եմ չխոսել քաղաքականությունից ու չփչացնել առողջությունս չի լինում: Մի մտածիր եղբայր, մի օր էլ մենք կհաղթենք :Hands Up:  :Wink:

----------


## _DEATH_

300000 մինիմում պտի հավաքեր Վահանը, 200000-ի էլ չի ձգում, էտ ոնց կբացատրեք՞՞՞, դրանից ենթադրում եմ որ բացի լցոնումներից արկղներն էլ փոխել, իսկ լցոնումների մասին որ ասում են, մեկա հանձնաժողովը ասումա տենց բան չի եղել, որովհետև դրանց էլ են փող տվել: Բայց լավ էին կազմակերպել  :Hands Up: , Լևոնի մարդկանց անիմաստ պատճառաբանությամբ լարում էին ընտրակետից ու լցոնումները սկսում էին:
 Տենց էլ երկիրը երկիր չդառավ:

----------


## keyboard

> Շատ ցավում եմ  Ոչ թե նրա համար, որ իմ ուզած մարդը չի անցել, այլ այն
> որ, Վաղը առավոտը ելի վեր եմ կենալու նույն երկրում` կեխտոտ, անհույս, անազնիվ, շուստրիավատ եղողների երկիր ու հույս չկա, որ լավ ա լինելու: Ես ԶԶՎԵԼ եմ արդեն էս երկրից, ու ամենինչ անելու եմ գնալու համար: Բոլորս գնանք, տեսնենք ում են էշի տեղ դնելու


Թեև դա քո կարծիքն է, սակայն չեմ կարծում որ փախնելով կամ անտեսել հեռանալով հարցեր կլուծվեն: Մենք ենք մեր երկրի տերը թեկուզ հիմա չէ, բայց կդառնանք:
*Խնդրում եմ կարդա ֆորումի կանոնները և սմայլերի չարաշահում մի արա:*

----------


## REAL_ist

Սերժի ձայները 2 անգամ կրկնապատկեցին, չափ ու սահման չկա :Angry2:

----------


## Աբելյան

Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ձեներն էլ կիսեցին  :Angry2:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Տո հեչ Սերժինն են կրկնապատկել, թե ումը, բայց որ մարդկանց ծեծով ու ջարդով ստիպել են լռել ու որ մարդիկ ԾԱԽՎԵԼ են 5000 դրամով, դա նշանակում է, որ մեր ազգը դադրել ա ազգ լինելուց: Մենք ուղղակի "մարդկանց" հավաքածու ենք :Bad:  :Cray: 
Եթե սենց հեշտ ու հանգիստ հասնեն իրանց ուզացին, ուրեմն մենք արժանի չեն լավին

----------


## Ծով

> Տո հեչ Սերժինն են կրկնապատկել, թե ումը, բայց որ մարդկանց ծեծով ու ջարդով ստիպել են լռել ու որ մարդիկ ԾԱԽՎԵԼ են 5000 դրամով, դա նշանակում է, որ մեր ազգը դադրել ա ազգ լինելուց: Մենք ուղղակի "մարդկանց" հավաքածու ենք
> Եթե սենց հեշտ ու հանգիստ հասնեն իրանց ուզացին, ուրեմն մենք արժանի չեն լավին


Ես եմ ազգը ու նա, ով ոչ մի ճնշման ընթառաջ չի գնացել :Wink: 
Մի հատ օրինակ բերեմ. մաման զանգել ա պապային, ասում ա՝ երեխեքդ առավոտից գոռգոռում են, նյարդայնանում, վախենում եմ, ասա՛ թող դուրս չգան, իսկ պապաս մեզ հետ խոսելիս ասաց. «Գնում եք մի մարդու նման Ձեր ձայնը պաշտպանելու, մի մարդու նման, բայց չեք մոռանում զգույշ ու զուսպ լինել...»
Այնպես որ...
Ազգը նա է, ով կպաշտպանի ազգի շահերը...

----------


## dvgray

> Բայց լավ էին կազմակերպել , Լևոնի մարդկանց անիմաստ պատճառաբանությամբ լարում էին ընտրակետից ու լցոնումները սկսում էին:


Իսկ ու՞ր  էին դաշնակների ու Վազգենի մարդիկ...  :Cool:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Իսկ ու՞ր  էին դաշնակների ու Վազգենի մարդիկ...


Չկային զարմանալի ձևով  :LOL: , լուրերով էլ ասեցին այս ընտրակետում մենակ Սերժի և Լևոնի մարդիկ կան:

----------


## keyboard

> Ես եմ ազգը ու նա, ով ոչ մի ճնշման ընթառաջ չի գնացել
> Մի հատ օրինակ բերեմ. մաման զանգել ա պապային, ասում ա՝ երեխեքդ առավոտից գոռգոռում են, նյարդայնանում, վախենում եմ, ասա՛ թող դուրս չգան, իսկ պապաս մեզ հետ խոսելիս ասաց. «Գնում եք մի մարդու նման Ձեր ձայնը պաշտպանելու, մի մարդու նման, բայց չեք մոռանում զգույշ ու զուսպ լինել...»
> Այնպես որ...
> Ազգը նա է, ով կպաշտպանի ազգի շահերը...


Բա ես քո ցավը տանեմ, ես էլ եմ տնեցիքի հետ կռվել, կնոջս հետ էլ եմ կռվել, բոլորը ասում են գործ չունես, բայց մեկա էլի խոսում եմ ու կեղծողներին մեղադրում, աչքիս ինձել համոզեցիր գամ միտինգի: :Ok:

----------


## salatik

Բայց տեղյակ եք, որ տրանսպորտ չի աշխատում հիմա, բոլոր երթուղային տաքսիներին հավաքել են, որ հանկարծ միտինգ մարդ չտանեն: Էնպես, որ ով գնալուա պետքա շուտ դուրս գա տանից, թե չէ կարողա տաքսիներին էլ արգելեն :
Ոչ բարով կառավարի, սենց ընտրված նախագահը...

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Բա ես քո ցավը տանեմ, ես էլ եմ տնեցիքի հետ կռվել, կնոջս հետ էլ եմ կռվել, բոլորը ասում են գործ չունես, բայց մեկա էլի խոսում եմ ու կեղծողներին մեղադրում, աչքիս ինձել համոզեցիր գամ միտինգի:


Իմ գործը մի քիչ հեշտ էր :LOL:  տնեցիքին ասել եմ, գործի ու դասի եմ լինելու չզանգեք :LOL: 
Էդ կռիվները իմ մոտ կսկսեն ժամը 18:30-ից հետո :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

*Էս «մարդը» մեզ ծաղրում ա...* :Angry2: 

ԱՅ, ՔԵԶ ՌՈԲԵՐՏ ՔՈՉԱՐՅԱՆ
[12:28] 20 Փետրվարի, 2008

Մինչ ԿԸՀ-ը հանձնաժողովը հրապարակում Է ՀՀ Նախագահի ընտրությունների արդյունքները, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը շնորհավորում է Սերժ Սարգսյանին իբրեւ հաղթողի: 


ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԻ 2008 ԹՎԱԿԱՆԻ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐՈՒՄ ՀԱՂԹԱԾ ՊԱՐՈՆ ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԻՆ
Հարգելի պարոն Սարգսյան, 

Սրտանց շնորհավորում եմ Ձեզ 2008 թվականի նախագահական ընտրություններում տարած համոզիչ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ: Ազատ եւ ար­դար ընտրություններում Ձեզ ստացած քվեն Հայաստանի Հանրա­պե­տության արագընթաց զարգացմանն ու ժողովրդավարացմանը միտված բարեփոխում­ների շարունակականության քվեն է: 

Հայաստանի տնտեսության աճի տեմպերի պահպանումը, աղքատու­թյան հաղթահարումն ու կյանքի նոր որակի ապահովումը, Հայաստանի միջ­ազ­գային ներգրավվածության խորացումը, Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամար­տության արդար եւ վերջնական կարգավորումը Ձեր առջ¢ ժողովրդի կողմից դրված բազմաթիվ խնդիրներից միայն մի քանիսն են: Վստահ եմ, որ Դուք Ձեր բոլոր գիտելիքներն ու հմտությունները ներդնելու եք այդ նպատակների իրականացման գործում: 

Համոզված եմ, որ Ձեր պաշտոնավարման առաջիկա տարիները կնշա­նավորվեն պետության կայունության ամրապնդմամբ եւ հասարակության ներ­սում հանդուրժողականության խորացմամբ: Հայաստանը օժտված է բացառիկ մարդ­կային ներուժով, որը պետք է լիարժեք ծառայի մեր Հայրենիքի առաջ­ընթացին: 

Մաղթում եմ Ձեզ քաջառողջություն, եռանդ եւ ուժ` պետության բարձրա­գույն պաշտոնում ժողովրդին Ձեր ծառայությունները մատուցելու համար: 

Ամենաջերմ բարեկամական մաղթանքներով՝ 

ՌՈԲԵՐՏ ՔՈՉԱՐՅԱՆ 
*Չէ...դուք սրան կդիմանա՞ք...*

----------


## dvgray

> Ոչ բարով կառավարի, սենց ընտրված նախագահը...


Միանում եմ  :Smile: :
Մի- ա- ցու՛մ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Srtik

> *Ազատ եւ ար­դար* ընտրություններում Ձեզ ստացած քվեն Հայաստանի Հանրա­պե­տության արագընթաց զարգացմանն ու ժողովրդավարացմանը միտված բարեփոխում­ների շարունակականության քվեն է:


 :Shok:  Էս իրենք իրենց են խաբու՞մ, թե՞...

----------


## Egern.net

*Ընտրության օր. 22:00 Ամերիկան հետևում է ընտրություններին. հայ վերլուծաբանն ասում է, որ Վաշինգտոնում ոմանք «վրդովված են», սակայն Հայաստանում ԱՄՆ դեսպանատան հավաստմամբ` դա այդպես չէ* Ջոն Հյուզ - ArmeniaNow

Ըստ վերլուծաբան Ռիչարդ Կիրակոսյանի` Հայաստանի նախագահի ընտրություններին ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղարության որոշ ներկայացուցիչների առաջին և ոչ պաշտոնական ռեակցիան «զարմանքն ու վրդովմունքն» է: 

Կիրակոսյանը, որի հոդվածները հաճախ են լույս տեսնում «ԱրմենիաՆաու» շաբաթաթերթում և «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի կայքում, և որը խորհրդատվություն է տրամադրում մի շարք միջազգային կազմակերպություների, այդ թվում` ԵԱՀԿ-ին, ապրում է Երևանում, սակայն ներկայումս մեկնել է գործուղման Վաշինգտոն: 

Կիրակոսյանը հայտնել է «ԱրմենիաՆաուին», որ Կապիտոլիումի բլրի որոշ պետական պաշտոնյաներ տեղյակ են ընտրությունների ընթացքում տեղ գտած կեղծիքների ու բռնությունների մասին ԶԼՄ-ների հաղորդագրություններին, և «նրանց առաջին արձագանքն այն է, որ Հայաստանի իշխանությունները «թույլատրելի սահմաններն անցել են», իսկ այս ընտրություններն արդեն քննադատվում են, որպես «բոլոր չափերն անցած»: 

Սակայն Երևանում ԱՄՆ դեսպանատան բարձրաստիճան մի պաշտոնյա կտրականապես հերքել է Կիրակոսյանի պնդումները: 

«Ռիչարդ Կիրակոսյանը չի ներկայացնում ԱՄՆ կառավարությունը»,- ասել է դեսպանատան քաղաքական ու տնտեսական բաժնի պատասխանատու Սթիվեն Բենքսը: Նա նաև հայտնել է «ԱրմենիաՆաուին», որ Կիրակոսյանի պնդումներն անհիմն են: 

«Վաշինգտոնում քաղաքականություն մշակողները դեռևս տեղեկություններ են ստանում, մեկնաբանություններ անելը դեռ վաղ է»: 

Ըստ Կիրակոսյանի չնշած աղբյուրների` «Հատուկ նշվում են իշխանական շրջանակների կիրառած բռնությունների ու բացահայտ լցոնումների դեպքերը: Պետքարտուղարության որոշ ներկայացուցիչների հատկապես զայրացրել է մի քանի օլիգարխների միջամտությունը [ընտրությունների ընթացքին]»: 

Նա նշում է, որ Վաշինգտոնում այս պահին տիրող կարծիքն այն է, որ եթե հաղորդված միջադեպերը ճիշտ են, ապա դրանք «անընդունելի» են»:

----------


## REAL_ist

ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ ՉԵՆ ՀԱՄԱՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆԵԼ
[16:29] 20 Փետրվարի, 2008

Քիչ առաջ ԵԱՀԿ/ ԺՀՄԻԳ դիտորդական առաքելությունը հրապարակեց իր նախնական զեկույցը ՀՀ նախագահի ընտրությունների վերաբերյալ: Դիտորդները մեր ընտրությունները չեն որակել մի քայլ առաջ: ՙԸնտրությունները գնահատվում են որպես ԵԱՀԿ եւ ԵԽ` ժողովրդավարական ընտրությունների հանձնարականններին եւ չափանիշներին, ինչպես նաեւ ազգային օրենսդրությանը անհամապատասխան՚,- ասվում է զեկույցում: 

Մանրամասներն ավելի ուշ: 

http://a1plus.am/am/?page=issue&iid=57954

այ էս արդեն լուրջա :Think:

----------


## keyboard

:Angry2:  Դե հերք եղավ, բոլ եղավ, էսքան ժամանակ, ոչ մի ԵԱՀԿ ու դրա նման անկապ կազմակերպությունների ոչ մի դիտորդ այսքան ժամանակ չի ասել, որ ընտրությունների մեջ կեղծիքներ են եղել, երևի 96-ին ասել են, որ ամենաժողովրդավարական ընտրություններն են եղել:
*Ես, որ ասում եմ՝ ոմանք ինձ ցինիզմի մեջ են մեղադրում չնայած վաղը կտամ դրա պատասխանը:*  
Մեր պետության ներկայիս վիճակն ու իշխանությունները ձեռնտու են միջազգային բոլոր ատյաններին: Բոլոր ընդիմադիր գործիչները, իմ կարծիքով կողմ են ՌԴ և Բելոռուս դաշինքին: Դրա համար էլ հարգելի բարեկամներ տխուր է տխուր... :Angry2:

----------


## dvgray

> ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ ՉԵՆ ՀԱՄԱՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆԵԼ
> [16:29] 20 Փետրվարի, 2008
> 
> Քիչ առաջ ԵԱՀԿ/ ԺՀՄԻԳ դիտորդական առաքելությունը հրապարակեց իր նախնական զեկույցը ՀՀ նախագահի ընտրությունների վերաբերյալ: Դիտորդները մեր ընտրությունները չեն որակել մի քայլ առաջ: ՙԸնտրությունները գնահատվում են որպես ԵԱՀԿ եւ ԵԽ` ժողովրդավարական ընտրությունների հանձնարականններին եւ չափանիշներին, ինչպես նաեւ ազգային օրենսդրությանը անհամապատասխան՚,- ասվում է զեկույցում: 
> 
> Մանրամասներն ավելի ուշ: 
> 
> http://a1plus.am/am/?page=issue&iid=57954
> 
> այ էս արդեն լուրջա


 :Hands Up: 
Եթե սա հաստատվի, ապա լուրջ հաղթանակ է դևերի դեմ  :Smile: :



> Մեր պետության ներկայիս վիճակն ...


Պետություն ասելով ի՞նչը ինակտի ունես, էս բանդիտների թայֆա՞ն...  :Angry2:

----------


## Egern.net

> Եթե սա հաստատվի, ապա լուրջ հաղթանակ է դևերի դեմ :
> 
> Պետություն ասելով ի՞նչը ինակտի ունես, էս բանդիտների թայֆա՞ն...


լուրջ չէ, բայց հաղթանակ է  :Smile:  

կարծում եմ որ միջազգային լուրջ ճնշումներ կլինեն, ու մի բան կլինի.... լավագույն լուծումը, որ նոր ընտրություններ լինեն

+
շատ հետաքրքիր է, ինչպես է Հայլուրը սա մեկնաբանելու...

----------


## keyboard

> Պետություն ասելով ի՞նչը ինակտի ունես, էս բանդիտների թայֆա՞ն...


Բանդիտ են թե հրեշըակ մեկ է իրենք են, որտև իրենցով են ճանաչում Հայաստանը, ցավում եմ, բայց դա իրականությունն է: :Sad:

----------


## _DEATH_

Քոչարյանին պատժող ոչ մի օրենք չկա՞՞, ժառանգական սարքեց ժողովրդավարականը:  :Bad:

----------


## REAL_ist

հիմա արդեն համապատասխանում են :LOL: 


Միջազգային դիտորդներ. ՙԸնտրությունները հիմնականում համապատասխանել են Հայաստանի միջազգային պարտավորություններին՚ 


Հայաստանի նախագահական ընտրությունները անցկացվել են հիմնականում երկրի ստանձնած միջազգային պարտավորություններին համապատասխան, թեեւ հետագա բարելավումների կարիք կա: Այդ մասին ասված է միջազգային դիտորդական առաքելության այսօր հրապարակած հայտարարությունում: 

ԵԱՀԿ-ի Ժողովրդավարական հաստատությունների եւ մարդու իրավունքների գրասենյակի, ԵԱՀԿ-ի Խորհրդարանական վեհաժողովի, Եվրախորհրդի Խորհրդարանական վեհաժողովի եւ Եվրախորհրդարանի դիտորդներին ընդգրկող միջազգային դիտորդական առաքելության գնահատմամբ` ՙՀայաստանի իշխանությունները իրական ջանքեր են գործադրել նախորդ ընտրություններում տեղ գտած թերությունները շտկելու ուղղությամբ, սակայն կարիք կա հետագա բարելավման եւ այնպիսի մտահոգությունները փարատելու քաղաքական կամքի, ինչպիսին են ընտրական գործընթացի նկատմամբ հանրային վստահության պակասը եւ պետական ու կուսակցական գործառույթների միջեւ պարզորոշ տարանջատման բացակայությունը՚: 

ՙՁայների հաշվարկումը չի նպաստում շահագրգիռ կողմերի մոտ կասկածների նվազմանը՚, - ասված է դիտորդական առաքելության հաղորդագրությունում, որը տեղադրված է ԵԱՀԿ-ի պաշտոնական կայքէջում: 


Ռուզան Խաչատրյան 

(Լուսանկարը` ՖՈՏՈԼՈՒՐ-ի)

http://azatutyun.am/armeniareport/re...A5E7AB77B9.ASP

----------


## keyboard

> Քոչարյանին պատժող ոչ մի օրենք չկա՞՞, ժառանգական սարքեց ժողովրդավարականը:


Հարգելի ընկեր, ժառանգական սարքեց ոչ թե Քոչարյանը այլ Վ.Սարգսյանը,Վ.Սիրադեղյանը ԼՏՊ-ն ու իր ստեղծած ավազակները, իսկ Քոչարյանին այսօր վերջ էլ բռնող չկա, ԱԴ նախարարության շենքն էլ վառվեց ...քմծիծաղ... վառեցին, համ ԼՏՊ-ն է այսօր հանգիստ գլուխը դնում բարձին, համ էլ Քոչարյանը և բոլորը երջանիկ են :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

*Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի ուղերձը Հայաստանի նախագահի 2008 թվականի փետրվարի 19-ի ընտրությունների կապակցությամբ*




> Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ,
> 
> 2008 թվականի փետրվարի 19-ին կայացան Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Նախագահի ընտրությունները: Ընտրություններն անցան ազատ եւ արդար, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենսդրությանը համապատասխան ու Հայաստանի ստանձնած միջազգային պարտավորությունների ոգուն համահունչ: Շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում ընտրական հանձնաժողովների բոլոր անդամներին, վստահված անձանց, դիտորդներին, բայց առաջին հերթին ձեզ` ընտրողներիդ, ընտրությունները պատշաճ մակարդակով անցկացնելու համար: Դա կարեւոր մի փորձություն էր մեր պետության ամրացող ժողովրդավարության համար: 
> 
> Ընտրությունները միշտ քաղաքական հակասությունների կիզակետ են եւ կարող են հանգեցնել լարման աստիճանի բարձրացման, հասարակության պառակտվածության: Սակայն քաղաքական պայքարում արժանապատիվ պարտություն կրելը եւս ժողովրդավարական մշակույթի կարեւոր բաղադրիչ է: Կարեւոր է, որ ընտրություններին հաջորդող այս շրջանում Հայաստանի Հանրապետության յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի գիտակցի, որ Հանրապետության Նախագահը չի կարող կիսել հասարակությունը ՙյուրայինների՚ եւ ՙօտարների՚: Համոզված եմ, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Նախագահի պաշտոնում ընտրված Սերժ Սարգսյանը կարողանալու է համախմբել հասարակությունը, ձեւավորել փոխըմբռնման եւ հանդուրժողականության մթնոլորտ:
> 
> Չնայած առկա լուրջ ձեռքբերումներին, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության առջեւ դեռեւս ծառացած են բազմաթիվ լուրջ մարտահրավերներ: Մեր ժողովուրդն ունի դեռեւս լիարժեք չօգտագործված մեծ ներուժ: Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը պետք է դառնա աշխարհի ամենամրցունակ եւ արագ զարգացող պետություններից մեկը: Դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է համախմբվածություն եւ հետեւողական աշխատանք:


www.lragir.am

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց
*ՍԱՐԿՈԶԻՆ ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐԵԼ Է ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԻՆ*   :Shout: 



> ՀՀ վարչապետ Սերժ Սարգսյանին շնորհավորական ուղերձ է հղել Ֆրանսիայի Հանրապետության նախագահ Նիկոլա Սարկոզին, որում, մասնավորապես, ասված է. 
> 
> ՙՀարգելի պարոն վարչապետ,
> Ջերմորեն եւ անկեղծորեն շնորհավորում եմ Ձեզ նախագահական ընտրություններում տարած հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ: Առաջին իսկ փուլում նշանակալի առավելությամբ Ձեր արձանագրած հաջողությունը վկայում է այն աջակցության մասին, որ Դուք վայելում եք Ձեր երկրում: Ես ողջունում եմ հայ ժողովրդի ընտրությունը, որն այս քվեարկությամբ վերահաստատեց Ձեր կառավարության կողմից իրականացվող քաղաքական բարեփոխումները շարունակելու եւ Եվրոպային մերձենալու կամքը: 
> 
> Վստահ եղեք, որ Հարավային Կովկասում կայունության ու խաղաղության ամրապնդման հարցում կարող եք շարունակել հենվել Ֆրանսիայի հաստատակամ աջակցության վրա: Ֆրանսիան, որը Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահող երկրներից մեկն է, կշարունակի ջանքեր գործադրել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի բարդ հակամարտության տեւական եւ փոխադարձաբար ընդունելի լուծում գտնելու ուղղությամբ: 
> 
> Օգտվելով առիթից, կուզենայի հայտնել, որ անձնապես մեծ կարեւորություն եմ տալիս Ձեր երկրի հետ հաստատված համակողմանի համագործակցության զարգացմանն ու խորացմանը:
> 
> Ֆրանսիայի ժողովրդի եւ անձամբ իմ անունից սրտանց եւ ջերմորեն հաջողություն եմ մաղթում Ձեզ, Հայաստանին եւ հայ ժողովրդին: Ընդունեք խնդրեմ, հարգելի պարոն վարչապետ, խորին հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը՚:


www.lragir.am

Все же Սերժի՝ պրեզիդենտ դառնալը համ ԱՄՆ-ին ա ձեռ տալի, համ ՌԴ-ին, համ էլ Ֆրանսիային: Շատ է՞լ թե երկրի հերը կանիծի:

էսքանից հետո արի ու հրաշքների հավատա

----------


## Egern.net

http://a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=57967
շատ հետաքրքիր է....

----------


## Egern.net

Հրանտ Մարգարյանին հարցրեցին.
- Ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք, որ մայիսի ընտրությունների համեմատ ձեր թեկնածուն ստացել է մոտ 2 անգամ քիչ:
պատասխանեց
- 2 անգամ քիչ չէր, կեսն էր 

 :Lol2:  :Lol2:

----------


## voter

> .....Ու ես միայն մի ընտրություն ունեմ. թքել էս երկրի վրա, հեռանալ, որովհետև ժողովրդի համար Լևոնն ու Սերժն են լավ, ոչ թե Վազգեն Մանուկյանը կամ ուրիշ մեկը: Ու գտնում եմ, որ անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ կլինի հետո, մեծամասնությունն այլևս բողոքի տեղ չի ունենա. ձեր ընտրածն է: Ես էլ բողոքի տեղ չեմ ունենա. չեմ կարողացել մարդկանց հասցնել այն գիտակցության, որ չարյաց փոքրագույն չկա, կա լավ և վատ:


Չեի ցանկանում խառնվել, բայց տեսնելով իմ վիրտուալ համախողների հուսահատանքները, մի քանի բառ ասեմ։

Չի կարելի այդպես համոզված հրաժարվել նրանից ինչին հավատում էս, տվյալ դեպքում գաղափարներին, որի մարմնավորումը Վազգեն Մանուկյան թեկնածուն էր ու դու նրա համար ձայն ես, տվել։ 

Նա ու նրա աջակիցները շատ ճիշտ ժամանակին քաղաքական փորձառությունից ելնելով կարողացան ստեղծել նախադրյալ, որ մարդիկ սկսեն նրանց շուրջ համախմբվել, միայն պետք է զգան, որ մենակ չեն։

ՍՍները, հակաՍՍները կգան ու կգնան, համահայկական գաղափարները կմնան, ինչպես համոզված եմ, որ ոչ մի դաշնակցական չի հրաժարվում իր կուսակցության գաղափարներից, միայն նրա համար, որ իրենց թեկնածուն չի անցել...

Իրական ձայնի պաշտպանությունը, այն գաղափարի շուրջ հավաքվելը կլինի, որի համար քվեարկել ես։ Եթե ԼՏՊի կողմնակիցների գաղափարը ՍՍին գցել էր, նրանք ուզեն չուզեն պիտի դա փորձեն անել։ 

Բայց Մանուկյանի նպատակը, դա չէ, այս մնայուն ու ապագային ուղղված է, օրինակ պառլամենտական պետությունը, սահմանադրական փոփոխությունները, մարդկանց մեջ օրենքի ու արդարության արժեքը վերականգներլը։

ՈՒ եթե այսօր այդ գաղափարի շուրջ համախմբված կուսակցությունների շարքերը մի օր սկսեն ինտենսիվ մեծանալ, դրա դեմ «իշխանությունը» ոչ փողոցներ փակելով կկարողանան պայքարել, ոչ ջրցան մեքենաներով, ոչ էլ աշխատանքից ազատելով, կամ ծեծելով – կարելի է վատագույն դեպքում անդամությունը գաղտնի պահել, ԽՍՀՄ տարիների նման։

Նման ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔ է պետք անել – մեկ կուսակցության կամ ալիանսի անդամը դառնալ։ Դա է որ ՍԵՐԺանտները կարողացել են անել, հավաքել ուզուրպացված նժդեհականների ՀՀԿի տանիքի տակ իրենց ամբողջ տականքին ու պետք եղած դեպքում մոբիլիզացնում են ուժերը ու կոտրում մյուսներին։

ԼՏՊ պարտությունը հենց այն ցույց տվեց ինչի մասին Մանուկյանը ընտրությունից առաջ ասում էր, միասնական ոչ անձային գաղափարի շուրջ ստեղծվող կուսակցությամբ միայն կարելի է այս վիճակից դուրս գալ։

Այդ կուսակցության շարքերի առատությունը ահ ու սարսափի ու սթափության մեջ կպահի նրանց, ով կեղծում է ընտրությունները, քանի որ կուսակցության անդամների քանակները նրանք չեն կարողանա կեղծել։

Օրինակ ՀՅԴն չի հրապարաում քանի անդամ ունի հայաստանում, միգուցե կարծում է, որ իսկապես ոչ բոլոր իր անդամներն են քվեարկել իրենց թեկնածուի համար, բայց դա ամեն դեպքում ներկուսակցական կրագապահության հարց է...

Եթե Հայ ժողովուրդը հնրավորություն ունենա համահայկական ժողովրդավարների –դեմոկրատների կուսակցություն ձևավորի, որին անդամակցեն այն մարդիկ, որոնք այսօրվա հայաստանում փոփոխություններ մտցնելու ցանկություն ունեն, իսկ նրանց քանակը ԱՀՌԵԼԻ է, ապա կեղծարարները գիշերները չեն քնի ու մի օր սուսիկ փուսիկ կհեռանան, ինչպես սովետական ճամանակ ոչ մի ձևականություն չթափելով կոմկուսի նախագահները հեռանում էին...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարդում եմ այս գրառումը ու մտածում. հնարավո՞ր բան է դա: Հայ ժողովուրդը գնալով ավելի է փչանում, գնալով ավելի ու ավելի անհատապաշտ է դառնում: Դրա վառ ապացույցն են Կարեն Դեմիրճյանը, Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը, իսկ այսօր արդեն ԼՏՊ-ն: Ժողովուրդը գաղափարներ չի փնտրում, որոնց շուրջ կձևավորվեն առաջնորդները, այլ նման է խառնված ոչխարների հոտի, որին մեկն է պետք, որ ինչ-որ տեղ առաջնորդի, ու նրանք չգիտեն, թե ուր են գնում, ինչ են ուզում: Նրանց միայն տանող է պետք, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Գաղափարները ոչ մի նշանակություն չունեն:
Իսկ ես երբեք չեմ հրաժարվի Վազգեն Մանուկյանի գաղափարներից աշխարհի որ ծայրում էլ լինեմ: Գիտեք, մի անգամ նա ասաց, որ Հայաստանից հեռանալու միայն մի պատճառ է արդարացնում: Դա կարիերա անելն է: Ես հենց դրա համար էլ կգնամ: Ու թեև կհեռանամ հուսահատված, զզված այս երկրից, թեև տեղ-տեղ կամաչեմ, որ հայ եմ, բայց կապացուցեմ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի այն խոսքերը, որ մենք համաշխարհային ազգ ենք: Ու կապացուցեմ նաև, որ բաներ կան, որոնք երկրի նախագահից ընդհանրապես կախված չեն…

----------


## Chilly

Բյուր, պետք չի էդպես հուսահատ բաներ գրել: Այն, որ ՍՍ-ն ընտրվեց, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ազգը դատապարտված է, կամ որ պիտի թողնենք - փախչենք: Սերժ Սարգսյանը, ի հակակշիռ իր լիքը վատ հատկանիշների, ունի նաև մի քանի լավ հատկանիշներ, ու այդ հատկանիշների շնորհիվ ես հավատում եմ, որ նա մեր երկիրը բախտի քմահաճույքին հաստատ չի թողնի: Վազգեն Մանուկյանին ես էլ եմ հարգում, բայց միևնույն է, պետք է ընդունենք, որ նա հիմա չունի իր շուրջը հավաքված մարդիկ, որոնք կաջակցեն իր գաղափարների մարմնավորմանը այնպես, ինչպես ՍՍ-ի կամ ԼՏՊ-ի կողմնակիցները, թեկուզ և ամեն մեկն իր շահի համար: Ինչ-որա է, ես համարում եմ, որ ամեն ինչ չի, որ կախված է երկրի նախագահից, մեր լավ կյանքի համար շատ ավելի շատ կարևոր է հենց մեր վերաբերմունքը մեր նկատմամբ, մեր հավատն ու սերը մեր երկրի ու մեր ազգի նկատմամբ, ու հատկապես մենք դա պիտի լավ գիտակցենք, որովհետև մենք մտածում ենք...

----------


## voter

> Կարդում եմ այս գրառումը ու մտածում. հնարավո՞ր բան է դա: Հայ ժողովուրդը գնալով ավելի է փչանում, գնալով ավելի ու ավելի անհատապաշտ է դառնում: Դրա վառ ապացույցն են Կարեն Դեմիրճյանը, Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը, իսկ այսօր արդեն ԼՏՊ-ն: Ժողովուրդը գաղափարներ չի փնտրում, որոնց շուրջ կձևավորվեն առաջնորդները, այլ նման է խառնված ոչխարների հոտի, որին մեկն է պետք, որ ինչ-որ տեղ առաջնորդի, ու նրանք չգիտեն, թե ուր են գնում, ինչ են ուզում: Նրանց միայն տանող է պետք, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Գաղափարները ոչ մի նշանակություն չունեն:
> Իսկ ես երբեք չեմ հրաժարվի Վազգեն Մանուկյանի գաղափարներից աշխարհի որ ծայրում էլ լինեմ: Գիտեք, մի անգամ նա ասաց, որ Հայաստանից հեռանալու միայն մի պատճառ է արդարացնում: Դա կարիերա անելն է: Ես հենց դրա համար էլ կգնամ: Ու թեև կհեռանամ հուսահատված, զզված այս երկրից, թեև տեղ-տեղ կամաչեմ, որ հայ եմ, բայց կապացուցեմ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի այն խոսքերը, որ մենք համաշխարհային ազգ ենք: Ու կապացուցեմ նաև, որ բաներ կան, որոնք երկրի նախագահից ընդհանրապես կախված չեն…


Բայց չէ, որ ամեն անգամ ամեն անձի պաշտամունքից հետո, հաջորդին արդեն ավելի քիչ են հետևում ու ավելի քիչ ձայն են, տալիս։

Երբ կհուսահատվեն անձերից, այն ժամանակ էլ կսկվի ուղղվել իրավիճակը։

Ինչ արած, որ ինչէ դանակը ոսկորին չի հասնում չեն զգում։ 

Համբերել է պետք ու կապը պահել համախոհների հետ ու հնարավորինս նրանց աջակցել, մտքով ուժով, անդամավճարով...

Կարիերա անելու համար անկասկած պետք է գնալ, եթե հնարավորություն կա, դրանով Հայաստանին միտ էլ ավելին օգնած կլինես, մեր Հայրենիքը ի վիճակի չի լինի երբեք մրցել միջազգային կարևոր ասպարեզներում, ինչպիսիք գիտությունը, արտադրությունը, ֆինանսները ևյլն աշխարհի հետ ու արառևլ ևս գլոբալիզացիայի։

Լինելով կարևոր գործիչ հզոր որևէ միջազգային հիմնարկում միտ էլ ավելի օգտակար է Հայաստանի համար։

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Բյուր, պետք չի էդպես հուսահատ բաներ գրել: Այն, որ ՍՍ-ն ընտրվեց, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ազգը դատապարտված է, կամ որ պիտի թողնենք - փախչենք: Սերժ Սարգսյանը, ի հակակշիռ իր լիքը վատ հատկանիշների, ունի նաև մի քանի լավ հատկանիշներ, ու այդ հատկանիշների շնորհիվ ես հավատում եմ, որ նա մեր երկիրը բախտի քմահաճույքին հաստատ չի թողնի: Վազգեն Մանուկյանին ես էլ եմ հարգում, բայց միևնույն է, պետք է ընդունենք, որ նա հիմա չունի իր շուրջը հավաքված մարդիկ, որոնք կաջակցեն իր գաղափարների մարմնավորմանը այնպես, ինչպես ՍՍ-ի կամ ԼՏՊ-ի կողմնակիցները, թեկուզ և ամեն մեկն իր շահի համար: Ինչ-որա է, ես համարում եմ, որ ամեն ինչ չի, որ կախված է երկրի նախագահից, մեր լավ կյանքի համար շատ ավելի շատ կարևոր է հենց մեր վերաբերմունքը մեր նկատմամբ, մեր հավատն ու սերը մեր երկրի ու մեր ազգի նկատմամբ, ու հատկապես մենք դա պիտի լավ գիտակցենք, որովհետև մենք մտածում ենք...


Մանուկյանի կողքին չեն էլ կարող լինել մարդիկ, որոնք Հայաստանի Ազգային Ժողովրդավարական գաղափարները իրենց անձնական անհրաժեշտություններից ու ատելությունից, կամ համակրանքից ելնելով պիտի պաշտպանեն։

Մարդը պիտի այդ գաղափարները գիտակցի, այդ ժամանակ նա «կորած է» ու նրա անձնականն էլ կարևոր չի դառնում իր համար...

----------


## Ձայնալար

_Մոդերատորական: Քանի, որ «Ընտրություններից հետո, ինչպես առաջ  » թեմաի քննարկման նյութը և նպատակը հստած ձևակերպված չէր, ես՝ խորհրդակցելով այս բաժնի մյուս մոդերատորի հետ որոշեցի (որոշեցինք) նշված թեմայում կատարված գրառումները տեղափոխել այստեղ:_

----------


## սիսար

> Բյուր, պետք չի էդպես հուսահատ բաներ գրել: Այն, որ ՍՍ-ն ընտրվեց, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ազգը դատապարտված է, կամ որ պիտի թողնենք - փախչենք: Սերժ Սարգսյանը, ի հակակշիռ իր լիքը վատ հատկանիշների, ունի նաև մի քանի լավ հատկանիշներ, ու այդ հատկանիշների շնորհիվ ես հավատում եմ, որ նա մեր երկիրը բախտի քմահաճույքին հաստատ չի թողնի: Վազգեն Մանուկյանին ես էլ եմ հարգում, բայց միևնույն է, պետք է ընդունենք, որ նա հիմա չունի իր շուրջը հավաքված մարդիկ, որոնք կաջակցեն իր գաղափարների մարմնավորմանը այնպես, ինչպես ՍՍ-ի կամ ԼՏՊ-ի կողմնակիցները, թեկուզ և ամեն մեկն իր շահի համար: Ինչ-որա է, ես համարում եմ, որ ամեն ինչ չի, որ կախված է երկրի նախագահից, մեր լավ կյանքի համար շատ ավելի շատ կարևոր է հենց մեր վերաբերմունքը մեր նկատմամբ, մեր հավատն ու սերը մեր երկրի ու մեր ազգի նկատմամբ, ու հատկապես մենք դա պիտի լավ գիտակցենք, որովհետև մենք մտածում ենք...


 Հարգելի   Chilly,  Ձեր   մտածելակերպը՛   շատ   առողջ   է:  Շատ   կցանկանայի   որպես   բոլոր   մեր   հայ   երիտասարդները    իրենց   մեջից   վանեին   ծայրահեղ   անհանդուրժողականությունը,   եւ   դատեին   սթափ:  ԿԵՑՑՑՑԵՔ

----------


## keyboard

> Կարդում եմ այս գրառումը ու մտածում. հնարավո՞ր բան է դա: Հայ ժողովուրդը գնալով ավելի է փչանում, գնալով ավելի ու ավելի անհատապաշտ է դառնում: Դրա վառ ապացույցն են Կարեն Դեմիրճյանը, Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը, իսկ այսօր արդեն ԼՏՊ-ն: Ժողովուրդը գաղափարներ չի փնտրում, որոնց շուրջ կձևավորվեն առաջնորդները, այլ նման է խառնված ոչխարների հոտի, որին մեկն է պետք, որ ինչ-որ տեղ առաջնորդի, ու նրանք չգիտեն, թե ուր են գնում, ինչ են ուզում: Նրանց միայն տանող է պետք, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Գաղափարները ոչ մի նշանակություն չունեն:
> Իսկ ես երբեք չեմ հրաժարվի Վազգեն Մանուկյանի գաղափարներից աշխարհի որ ծայրում էլ լինեմ: Գիտեք, մի անգամ նա ասաց, որ Հայաստանից հեռանալու միայն մի պատճառ է արդարացնում: Դա կարիերա անելն է: Ես հենց դրա համար էլ կգնամ: Ու թեև կհեռանամ հուսահատված, զզված այս երկրից, թեև տեղ-տեղ կամաչեմ, որ հայ եմ, բայց կապացուցեմ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի այն խոսքերը, որ մենք համաշխարհային ազգ ենք: Ու կապացուցեմ նաև, որ բաներ կան, որոնք երկրի նախագահից ընդհանրապես կախված չեն…


*Դու հրաշք ես:* Երեկ Կենտրոն հեռուստաընկերության Ուրվագիծ հաղորդաշարի հյուրն էր Ազգ թերթի գլխավոր խմբագիրը: Չնայած Պետրոսի բազմազան և խաչաձև հարցերի նա խուսափեց կոնկրետ որակավորում տալ թե՛ ընտրություններին, թե՛ անհատներին: Բայց որ ասաց Վ.Մանուկյանը հաղթել է դա միանշանակ է, այսօր ՍՍ-ն էլ դա կխոստովանի, չեմ կասկածում: Իսկ ինչով է հաղթել, գոնե միայն նրանով որ չի ծախել ինքն իրեն, իր գաղափարները, այո մեր ժողովուրդը կուրորեն գնում են մի մարդու եռևից, որը ուզում է մի չարիքից հանել մեկ այլնի մեջ գցել մեր ժողովրդին: Պետք չե հավատալ անձին, հավատացեք գաղափարներին, արած գործին և ապագա անելիքներին, որոնք ԼՏՊ-ն չունի: Տեսաք, որ շատ ակումբվիների գրածները իրականություն դառան Վ.Հովհաննիսյանը ընդունեց իր պարտությունը և առանց մեկնաբանություն տալու գնաց, շատերն ասում էին, որ կասի ,որ արդար ընտրություններ են եղել, դե դա չասեց, բայց հո հակառակն էլ չասեց, իսկ ՕԵԿ-ի պնդումները թե դատի են տալու և այլն նույն պես ձևական են: Եթե մեր ժողովուրդը այսպես շարունակի մեր ճակատագրն վերջ է գալու, այ սրա համար էի ասել այս ասածս, չեմ հիշում ով գրել էր, որ մեր ճակատագիրը վերջ չունի, ես կամաց կամաց տեսնում եմ այդ վերջը: 3-4 կին միտինգի ժամանակ պարի են բռնվել, ոնց որ Բռազիլյայի կառնավալը լիներ, ես ամաչում եմ, որ նման բաները ցւոյց են տալու CNN BBC EuroNews OPT, PTP հեռուստաալիքները և հետո էլ ասելու են թե անարդարությոն դեմ ենք պայքարում: Չգիտեմ էլ, ոնց արտահայտեմ իմ նողկանքն ու ատելությունը այս իրավիճակի հանդեպ:Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:

----------


## Enipra

Կատարածու  :Bad:  Երջանիկ կլինի, բա ինչ կլինի, դասախոսից թռիչք կկատարի նվազագույնը կրթության ու գիտության կամ մի ուրիշ բանության նախարարի պաշտոնի:  :Lol2: 
Վերջին 2 նախադասությունը ցնցող են:  :LOL: 

* ԱՐԱՄ ՀԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՅԱՆԸ ԵՐՋԱՆԻԿ Է*

[16:39] 21 Փետրվարի, 2008

՚Սերժ Սարգսյանի հաղթանակը համարում եմ իմ եւ իմ ընտրողների հաղթանակըՙ,- այսօր նման հայտարարությամբ հանդես եկավ նախագահի թեկնածու, ՚Ազգային համաձայնությունՙ կուսակցության առաջնորդ Արամ Հարությունյանը, որը ընտրությունների նախնական արդյունքներով ստացել էր 3092 քվե: Վերջինս լրատվամիջոցներին հրավիրել էր հայտարարելու, որ անձամբ շնորհավորում է Սերժ Սարգսյանին նախագահ ընտրվելու կապակցությամբ: Չկարողանալով դառնալ յուրաքանչյուրի նախագահը, նա այդ բարեմաղթեց Սերժ Սարգսյանին:

՚Հույս ունեմ, որ նա կդառնա ոչ միայն բոլորի, այլ յուրաքանչյուրի նախագահը: Հույս ունեմ, որ նա կառաջնորդվի ազգային համաձայնությամբ: Այն պահին, երբ երկիրը գտնվում է նման վիճակում, կան արտաքին մարտահրավերներ, կան դեռեւս չլուծված ներքին խնդիրներ կամ արտաքին խնդիրներ, մասնավորապես ղարաբաղյան հիմնահարցը, նա պարտավոր է առաջնորդվել ազգային համաձայնությամբ եւ հետագա գործունեության ընթացում ծառայել ժողովրդինՙ,- ասում է նա:

Ի տարբերություն այլ թեկնածունեի, պարզվում է Արամ Հարությունյանին այնքան էլ չի մտահոգել, որ նա վերջին հորիզոնականում է: ՚Ենթադրենք ես հավաքեի 10 տոկոս, բայց անցներ հինը, ես չէի ուզիՙ,-ասում է նա, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է իր ծրագրերի իրագործմանը, ապա հույս ունի, որ դրանք Սերժ Սարգսյանը կյանքի կկոչի: Իսկ ընտրությունների անաչառության վերաբերյալ նա կասկած չունի, քանի որ իրենց շտաբը որեւէ խախտում չի հայտնաբերել. ՚Ասում են, այստեղ մեկին ծեծել են, ինչի հավատանք: Դա տեղական մարմինների խնդիրն է: Փաստերը պետք է քննարկվեն: Ընտրությունները անցել են ժողովրդավարական, խախտումներ եղել են երկկողմանիՙ:

՚Որպես թեկնածու ուրախ եմ, որ չվերադարձանք հետ: Թեկնածուներից մեկն ասում էր, որ թող վերջին զոհը ես լինեմ, նույն կերպ` թող ես մենակ ինձ ձայն տամ, բայց անցյալը հետ չդառնարՙ,- անկեղծացավ Արամ Հարությունյանը: Ի դեպ, Արամ Հարությունյանը խոստանում է շարունակել քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվել, իսկ թե ինչ պաշտոն է ուզում ներկա իշխանություններից, վերջինս լռում է. ՚Աշխատանքի մասին խոսելը լուրջ չեմ համարումՙ: 
http://a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=58009

----------


## Sunny Stream

> *ՀԵՐԹԱԿԱՆ ԲՌՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ ԼՐԱԳՐՈՂՆԵՐԻ ԴԵՄ*
> 
> [20:02] 23 Փետրվարի, 2008
> image
> 
> Այսօր հերթական բռնությունն է տեղի ունեցել լրագրողների պատգամավորների, ԿԸՀ-ում ՚Ժառանգությունՙ խմբակցության անդամի նկատմամբ: Դավիթաշենի 5/21 տեղամասում այսօր առավոտից պետք է իրականացվեր վերահաշվարկի գործընթաց, սակայն 5/21-ի փոխարեն վերահաշվել էին այլ տեղամասի քվեաթերթիկներ, որոնց արդյունքում եւս նվազել էին Սերժ Սարգսյանի օգտին քվեարկած ձայները: Արձանագրությունը ստարագրելիս պարզվել է, որ այդ տեղամասի փոխարեն պետք է ստուգեին 21-րդը, ինչից հետո, ՚Ժառանգությանՙ եւ ՕԵԿ-ի անդամները պահանջեցին վերահաշվել 5/21-ի քվեաթերթիկները:
> 
> ԸԸՀ նախագահը այդ պահին հայտարարել է, որ ինքը վատ է զգում եւ հեռացել է, իր լիազորությունները փոխանցել է տեղակալին՝ Ծատուրյանին: 16.30-ին հանձնաժողովի երեք անդամներ բերել են 5/21 տեղամասի քվեաթերթիկներով պարկերը: Հենց այդ պահին տեղամաս են ներխուժել 10 հաղթանդամ տղաներ՝ ԱԺ պատգամավոր Լեւոն Սարգսյանի/ մականունը` Ալրաղացի Լյովիկ/, գլխավորությամբ եւ պահանջել են դադարեցնել վերահաշվարկը: Այդ պահանջով հանդես է եկել նաեւ Մաշտոցի քննաչական բաժնի մի խումբ քննիչներ՝ մոտ 20 հոգի: Նրանք պահանջում էին դադարեցնել վերահաշվարկը: Այդ պահին հանձնաժողովի նախագահը եւ տեղակալը արձանագրություն են գրել, որ պարկը բացել է ԿԸՀ-ում ՚Ժառանգությանՙ ներկայացուցիչ Զոյա Թադեւոսյանը: Այդ հայտարարության պատճառով վերահաշվարկը ապօրինաբար դադարեցվել է, իսկ ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչ, Զոյա Թադեւոսյանի նկատմամբ նյութեր են նախապատրաստվում:
> 
> ...





> «Ազատության» լրագրող Կարինե Քալանթարյանը ներկա է եղել միջադեպին ու ասում է, որ մի քանի հաղթանդամ տղաներ հարվածել են Գագիկ Շամշանին ու «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության պատգամավոր Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանին։ 
> http://echannel.am/?topic_id=1487


 :Angry2:  էսքանից հետո ո՞նց են պաշտպանում էդ վայրենիներին  :Angry2:

----------


## սիսար

ճանաչության   համար,  կարելի   է   նայել   հետեվյալ   սայթը, Louysworld.com

----------


## Guetta

Հայաստանում ընտրությունների հետ կապված մի շատ կարևոր խնդիր կա` հասարակության վստահությունը, հավատն ընտրությունների հանդեպ: Եթե նույնիսկ համարենք, որ այս ընտրություններում  բացարձակապես թերություններ չեն եղել (ոչ մի երկրում այդպես չի լինում), ապա միևնույնն է, հասարակության ահագին զանգված չեն հավատա այդ "հեքիաթին": Ինչու? Թող իմ ասածներից սև փիարի պատկեր չստացվի, բայց իրականում դա Լևոնի մեղքնա: Հենց ինքն էր առաջինը ով 1996 թվականի նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ ԽԱՅՏԱՌԱԿ "հաղթանակ" հռչակեց ինքն իրեն`  ընդդիմանալով սեփական ժողովրդի առնվազն 80 տոկոսին: Այ հենց այստեղից և սկսվեց ժողովրդի անվստահությունն առհասարակ իշխանությունների նկատմամբ և ընտրությունների արդարության հանդեպ: Իմ կարծիքով երկու հնարավոր տարբերակ կա, որպեսզի հայ ժողովուդրի ահագին զանգվածը սկսի հավատալ ՀՀ-ում ընտրությունների արդարությանը, թափանցիկությանը, ժողովրդավարությանը- 1. եթե 
ընտրություններում հաղթի ընդդիմադիր ուժ, 2. եթե իշխանության թեկնածուն արմատական փոփոխություններ կատարի` այդ թվում և կադրային, և իսկապես այնպես անի, որպեսզի հնարավորին սահմաններում առավելագույն լավանա ժողովրդի սոցիալական վիճակը, հնարավորին սահմաններում վերացվի անպատժելիության մթնոլորտը, հնարավորին սահմաններում վերացվի ստվերային տնտեսությունը (և' մաքսային, և' հարկային դաշտում), գործեն բոլոր օրենքները, չոտնահարվեն մարդու իրավունքները: Սա իհարկե, միանգամից բացառվում է, բայց կարելի է ահագին բան դեպի լավը փոխել: Իդեպ Լևոնից վերը նշվածների կապակցությամբ դեպի դրական հույս չկա: Իմչու? Քանի որ ինքը ուզումա գալ իշխանության մի քանի զինված ուժերի շնորհիվ, որոնց էլ հետո պարտավորվելուա տալ ԱՐՏՈՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ, եթե չտա` ...

----------


## REAL_ist

> Գերտ Արենս. ՙՈմանք պնդում են, թե ընտրություններին հրաշալի գնահատական է տրվածª դա այդպես չէ՚
> 
> 
> ԵԱՀԿ-ի Ժողովրդավարական հաստատությունների եւ մարդու իրավունքների գրասենյակի երկարաժամկետ դիտորդական առաքելության ղեկավար Գերտ Արենսը այսօր ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանին տված բացառիկ հարցազրույցում հերքեց պնդումները, թե Հայաստանի նախագահական ընտրություններին միջազգային դիտորդները շատ լավ գնահատական են տվել: 
> 
> ՙԿան մարդիկ, ովքեր հղում են կատարում մեր նախնական զեկույցին եւ հայտարարում են, որ այն ընտրություններին տրված հրաշալի գնահատական է պարունակում: Դա այդպես չէ՚,- ասաց Արենսը: 
> 
> ՙԽորհրդարանական ընտրություններին տված մեր գնահատականում մենք ասել ենք` այս ընտրությունները մեծամասամբ համապատասխանել են եվրոպական չափանիշներին, այստեղ ասում ենք` ընտրությունները հիմնականում անցկացվել են երկրի ստանձնած միջազգային պարտավորություններին համապատասխան: 
> Երբ անցած տարի` խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների դեպքում օգտագործում էինք ՙմեծամասամբ՚ բառը, ի նկատի ունեինք` 80-90 տոկոսով համապատասխանել են ընդունված չափանիշներին, իսկ այս անգամ օգտագործված ՙհիմնականում՚ բառը կարող է նշանակել 51 տոկոս են համապատասխանել, 70 տոկոս, բայց` ոչ ավելին՚, - փաստեց դեսպան Արենսը: 
> ...


Azatutyun.am

ես էլ մեր իշխանությունների համար լավ գնահատականնա… տենաս վատը ոնցա լինում :Think:

----------


## Արշակ

Փաստորեն վերջին օրերին Լևոնի, ինչպես նաև մի շարք ՀԿ–ների քննադատությունները տալիս են իրենց արդյունքները։ :Smile: 
Միջազգային դիտորդները արդեն լղոզելով փորձում են գնահատականները քիչ–քիչ մոտեցնել իրականությանը։ Կարծես ամեն ինչ իր տեղն է ընկնում։ :Ok:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չեմ կարծում,թե ինչ-որ բան փոխվի,դրանք ասելու բան ունենային,իրանց տեսածը կասեին,սաղ էլ ծախված են:

----------


## Kuk

*Ահա թե ինչպես են անցել 2008 թվականի փետրվարի 19-ի նախագահական ընտրությունները.*

----------

Rammer (26.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

*Ահա թե ինչպես են անցել 2008 թվականի փետրվարի 19-ի նախագահական ընտրությունները-2*

----------

Rammer (26.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

*Ահա թե ինչպես են անցել 2008 թվականի փետրվարի 19-ի նախագահական ընտրությունները-3*

Կադրեր Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախընտրական քարոզարշավից. Արտաշատ.





Կադրեր Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախընտրական քարոզարշավից. հանրահավաք Ազատության Հրապարակում. 16.02.2008

----------

Աբելյան (25.12.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Մի հատ էլ.

----------

Աբելյան (25.12.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

Հետաքրքիր վեբ կայք եմ գտել, որտեղ գրաֆիկորեն ցույց է տրվում ընտրությունների արդյունքը։
http://www.electoralgeography.com Պաշտոնական արդյունքները։ Ի դեպ, հետաքրիր է համեմատել 2008 և 2007 թվականի ընտրությունները։

Պարզվում է, որ Օրինաց Երկիրն ու Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը ամենաշատը ձայն են ստացել Շիրակի մարզում
2008 նախագահակ 

2007 Ազգային ժողովի



Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը շատ ձայն է ստացել Արագածոտնի, Արարատի և Արմավիրի մարզերում, մայրաքաղաք Երևանում


Սերժ Սարգսյանը Սյունիքում և Գեղարքունիքում


ԲՈԼՈՐ քարտեզներում իշխանությունը Երևանում պարտված է։ Հարց, ո՞նց հաղթեց իշխանական թեկնածուն Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում։ 


Ի դեպ, Ժառանգության տվյալները 2007 - ի ընտրություններում


Երևան, Արմավիր, Կոտայք։

----------

Աբելյան (02.02.2010), Հայկօ (31.01.2010)

----------

